# I can haz "hood" ride



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Wells (Dec 19, 2005)

ZAK, your hoods gone dude, you better go find it








looks good as always dude.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

well done sir


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dasbeast3.0)*

you did a number on that stance buddy. Lookin real good. I might rock it hoodless when mine gets back on the road because I'm too poor to get one.


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i heard they'll ticket ur ass for that shizz in MD... lookin good though, shiny!!


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (itskmill06)*

looks awesome


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vaporado)*


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (VR SEX)*

Looking good Will. Is it just me or does it look like your motor sits flatter than the vr6 normally does??


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vwpunk)*

Thanks guys, 
reasons for the "hood" ride:
1: Broken Hood Cable
2: Bad Motor mounts. Especially the front. 
I wasnt about to put a dent in a VR hood, so I took it off for safe measure. 
Punk made a very good observation. That sucker lies flat cause the front mount is done. 
Stage 2 derlins coming, just awaiting goodies from 1stvw parts and BFI. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hiofficer (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

I guess it just depends on the car....
I think this looks hot. The stance and the lack of hood and the wheels give it a muscle look.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I see a guy around my way that goes without a hood on a Corrado and it looks unfinished and low budget...








But then you see all the cars Performance VW shows withot hoods and they look smokin! 
This one looks hot.


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_
Stage 2 derlins coming, just awaiting goodies from 1stvw parts and BFI. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

delrins are probably going to be excessive...
I have the yellow ones and my motor almost doesn't move at all, feels pretty damn close to stock
are you going to do the delrin subframe bushings as well?


----------



## VpfinnersW (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VR SEX)*

lookin good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hiofficer* »_I guess it just depends on the car....
This one looks hot.

Thanks man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_
delrins are probably going to be excessive...
I have the yellow ones and my motor almost doesn't move at all, feels pretty damn close to stock

 
Maybe too excessive for this set up, but I have gone nuts, and will be going very far in debt soon for the next phase of this cars life. Provided I dont lose my job this week.









_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_
are you going to do the delrin subframe bushings as well?

IDEA!!!
Link please?


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

is your hood out for repair


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

hood is actually fine, resting comfortably in my dining room. 
Like I said with a bad front motor mount, I didnt want to risk denting it.
Broken hood cable is just a bonus. 
BTW, anyone know a good way to remove the rear glass from the hatch without destroying the seal? Or will a new seal be required and cutting the old one out?
I have never taken the rear glass out before, and you can tell by my post count im a noob.


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: (DUBZAK)*

its 50/50 for me removing the rear window without trashing the seal
the seal is $150








rear offset is perfect for once, not all "hood" and poking







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

I have always like the hoodless look. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*

I havethe delrin engine mounts and itdoes vibrate quite a bit but like it


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_
BTW, anyone know a good way to remove the rear glass from the hatch without destroying the seal? Or will a new seal be required and cutting the old one out?
I have never taken the rear glass out before, and you can tell by my post count im a noob.










I can at least give you this hint. take your time in cutting the silicon from the backside of the window. Make sure you cut all of it before you try and remove the glass.
True story... ask my buddy ben who got cocky and just pressed on my hatch glass that ended up all over the floor


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

pics of hatch install soon........
more C/F getting ordered friday.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_pics of hatch install soon........
more C/F getting ordered friday. 


Please say you are painting it....


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

if by paint you mean clear then YES. 
Carbon, Gold, & Polish. Who else besides me do you know that is crazy enough to blend all 3? And pull it off? 
No one else. Thats right.


----------



## 92rado2.8 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

EWW.. Paint it or don't do it. 
Your car looks good but get a lid on it








Also those delrin cross member bushings are super annoying to put in. You have to pull it and you better have a press cause thats what I had to do.








They were so hard I just took them out and put newer stock ones in. Much better IMHO


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_ you can tell by my post count im a noob.









why did you create a new?


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (VR SEX)*

I like the whole no hood thing for nice days but it seems it gets you pulled over fast, no?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: (SlammedGolfIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92rado2.8* »_EWW.. Paint it or don't do it. 
Your car looks good but get a lid on it








Also those delrin cross member bushings are super annoying to put in. You have to pull it and you better have a press cause thats what I had to do.








They were so hard I just took them out and put newer stock ones in. Much better IMHO

Sorry man, not gonna paint it. But if you still have that part i need, Friday is Payday. 


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_
why did you create a new?

I couldnt change my s/n, so new one. 


_Quote, originally posted by *SlammedGolfIII* »_I like the whole no hood thing for nice days but it seems it gets you pulled over fast, no?

Not in florida. Ive actually gotten thumbs up from cops


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (DUBZAK)*

so are you going to do the delrin subframe bushings as well?


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_ 

Not in florida. Ive actually gotten thumbs up from cops









Luckkkyyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: (SlammedGolfIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_so are you going to do the delrin subframe bushings as well?









I'm thinking about it. Gives me a good enough reason to powdercoat the front crossmember while its out, and then the subframe too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
please dont kill me Mr. Voorhees lol

_Quote, originally posted by *SlammedGolfIII* »_
Luckkkyyyyyyy!!!!!!

















Now if I was in OC MD, and had MD tags that would=RAPE. The MD cops would have a field day over my car, I did grow up there and know how anal they can be,


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (DUBZAK)*

Yeah the MD boys defenitely made a few bucks on hoodless dubs this year.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

not feelin the no hood thing... reminds me of the rusted _______ (insert body panel) trend.
so you'll be doing the hatch and the hood in carbon?
is the weave a dark green? :figures crossed:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

Zack, your car always looks sweet man. Can't wait to see it next spring man! I might tear mine down this weekend..... Gettin ready to send it up to NJ to Dave to do his magic as he does some ridiculous paint work.


----------



## cyclops594 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

Spot on!!!!


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (cyclops594)*

what was wrong with yer old screen name?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: (dapucker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dapucker1* »_not feelin the no hood thing... reminds me of the rusted _______ (insert body panel) trend.
so you'll be doing the hatch and the hood in carbon?
is the weave a dark green? :figures crossed:


I had to be like Remuz2fly4u, hoodless in 09. 
Im putting on the carbon hood for fixxfest, which will be the last show for the car (for a while). I have plans for the carbon, dont worry, and thanks ein for a wicked idea. 

_Quote, originally posted by *cstanley19* »_Zack, your car always looks sweet man. Can't wait to see it next spring man! I might tear mine down this weekend..... Gettin ready to send it up to NJ to Dave to do his magic as he does some ridiculous paint work.


Thanks.
Spring? probably not for me, I will be doing slow work. 
Congrats on your car getting painted by Dave. And was this a plug for me to get Dave to paint mine too?


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_what was wrong with yer old screen name?



nah man, for real, i just bought this car.....see the temp tag?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

got the mounts from BFI. Im going to enjoy my teeth rattling @ idle. 
New Chin spoiler and hood cable are taking forever. BTW its not a 90mm or a 50mm.......its more awesome than that. 
AND, since i am in career termoil, no carbon hood ordered, and no hatch install yet. Ill be putting the stock hood back on after the new cable arrives.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

















I luv myself.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

You crack me up biotch


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sdezego)*

you should have left a space in between dub and zak....








my friend did the same.. or the DMV and they re did the tag for free.. he had to wait a couple of weeks but it was worth it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*

^ While they're re-doing it get them to gold plate it!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_You crack me up biotch



















_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_you should have left a space in between dub and zak....








my friend did the same.. or the DMV and they re did the tag for free.. he had to wait a couple of weeks but it was worth it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nah, I had the option, declined to do it. they even made me confirm it on the computer screen, and i said "yeah, thats nice"
Looked better on the screen. 
















_Quote, originally posted by *ein* »_ ^ While they're re-doing it get them to gold plate it!










HA, This was a forethought, I actually was told 12/28 for my plate to arrive. I ordered the plate the tues after h20,and amnot going to do as much as i liked, due to certain loss of income.







Im searching for opportunities.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

well. if you are happy with them.. cool..
I liked the old florida tag with a single orange in the center.. 
I used to put a round VW sticker on the orange and cover it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_I liked the old florida tag with a single orange in the center.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I preferred the 1990's style Florida custom plate that had nothing but the shape of the state in the middle in orange, and the word "FLORIDA" between the lower mounting holes... I hope when I reach "antique" status according to the Florida Statutes, that I can run my old custom plate from the 90's... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Rock what you've got.







Atleast now we know who passed us. That's the beauty of a custom plate. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

_Quote, originally posted by *where_2* »_
Rock what you've got.







Atleast now we know who passed us. That's the beauty of a custom plate. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








I wont be passing anyone with my slow a$$ car.....
thanks though. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Stg 2 BFI Derlin mount in up front, too lazy to do the rear, but my motor still jumps a good bit when goosed. Im pretty sure that will stop once the rear is put in. I will be getting the Trans Mount in Derlin as well. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ahh....no hood allows you to see and hear everything.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: (DUBZAK)*

*UPDATE:*
well....the "hood" ride epic continues. I got a new hood cable, but did not get the new trunion with the bolt for adjustment. As soon as I get one of those, I'll be in business. 
Plans are to pull the core support back out, cut the tab on the driverside frame rail to allow the radiator to sit correctly, put in the new cable and put it back together. 
I did get the stg 2 derlin front mount in, but have been too lazy to do the rear. Too broke to order the trans mount so this Is where I get stuck. The mount did add a noticable amount of power transfer, and I kinda like the rumble felt through the whole car. Raw.
Attended Fixx Fest 6. Took the win in the Corrado/Scirocco class. Thanks to the voters for the win. 








Week of thanksgiving sucked, but I managed to work on the Rado.
The HVAC controls had melted 2 times, and I found the culprit, blower motor resistor. 
I ripped apart the dash guts, glovebox, center bezell, and did the hvac control swap once more. Again using a MK3 controler, with the plug wired to the Corrado style plug allowing full backward compatibility to get another OEM Corrado spec one later if needed.
Oh what fun this was, but the HVAC fully works again, and I have heat in time for the Floridian winter. Yeah yeah. like 40 degrees. 
Was going to do climatronic but that got kinda screwed....more on that after pics. 








old one:








new one:
















Dash ripped apart.








Best $20 I spent at H20 this year.
















so that is all working, but alas, I am not. 
I was let go yesterday from my "career"







which was a joke that I now see. 
I have to make a move but hell, Dedication: 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Corrado not getting parted out or sold under hardship. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








The Benz is a completly different story, and would be replaced by a MK2 if I had to.
Next project cause I couldn't afford the eibach bar for the front







, was a more affordable rear bar. $22.00 to be exact. 















here's to going back to school. haha


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (DUBZAK)*

Sorry you got the can buddy. Sell that Benz and drive a sht box daily. It hurts at first, but you grow accustomed to looking like trash and it numbs the pain. I did it!







Lol nah, its not that bad. Mk2's are good daily's.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: (dasbeast3.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dasbeast3.0* »_Sorry you got the can buddy. 

Not me, I am kinda relieved in a way. Stress was too crazy for a guy my age. 

_Quote, originally posted by *dasbeast3.0* »_ Sell that Benz and drive a sht box daily. It hurts at first, but you grow accustomed to looking like trash and it numbs the pain. I did it!







Lol nah, its not that bad. Mk2's are good daily's.

Haha, no need yet, im good for a little while. Seriously considering schooling for surgical tech, seems that Healthcare is the only recession proof industry. And i need about 10k to finish this car th way I want to.















meh, such is life.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_
And i need about 10k to finish this car th way I want to.

























Ha.. some how I have been saying the same thing for years......


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_
... no need yet, im good for a little while...


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Still shocks the system tho...


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_
... seems that Healthcare is the only recession proof industry. 


I am telling you... This has been rough for us since the start of Q2. Outlook "appears" to be better, but I'll believe it when the $$ starts rolling back in. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I guess 80% salary is still better than 0% salary "laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: (sdezego)*

Self employment:
Rado repairs in FL. VR6 Specialty. haha, anyone?
I wouldnt mind setting up a nice little labratory at home, rebuilding VR6's is kind of peaceful to me. 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Who knows but again, the car goes nowhere. Ill lose my house before the Corrado.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (DUBZAK)*

Your smart for choosing health-care. Plenty of $ to be made. I tried it (I am a certified Phlebotomist







) But I quickly found that I'm not the "clean environment" and nice guy type. lol I'm too much of a dirty, non-compassionate, ass hoel. I belong doing construction unfortunately.







It was good $ tho.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Update: probably the best choice I can ever make.

_Quote, originally posted by *dasbeast3.0* »_ Your smart for choosing health-care. 


Well, im smarter for not, I would have been stressed out and miserable. I am enrolling in school for automotve to get certified and get some new tools at discount. LOL
Ive done nothing but hang out at shops since my teens, and as of late, I cannot escape wanting to work on stuff. 
Using the extensive background I have, I will be a one man army in whatever I do. 
Ill let my friends on here know my status!
On with the show.....
































Im a little busy tonight...lol
Current temp in Central Florida: 268 degrees
Gecko:


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

Zach, I got laid off from being a VW technician due to lack of work. I'mm going back to school for xray tech.... Healthcare FTW!!!


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vwguin)*

Health care and trades man. People get sick, and people need to build ****. Or you can come apprentice under me to be a chef. You just have to move to edmonton, quite possible the worst city in North America. All I ask for is help fixing my car. Good luck on figuring it out soon man.


----------



## VpfinnersW (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (iwantmyvdub)*

Goodluck to you zak, hope you find a new career/job soon


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VpfinnersW)*

Update:
Still no employment as of now, but am doing well. Haven't enrolled into any schools yet either. Thankfully did a little bit of savings, so I can still play a little.








the great news: MOTOR BUILD HAS STARTED!!!!!!
I finally went ahead and decided on 82mm pistons, for a Corrado correct 2.9l displacement.








Made a call to James @ Four Season an chatted about options and after a brief talk decided to go with the Wiseco forged 82MM,10:5 to 1 comp for a final comp ratio of 11.0 to 1 with a MK4 metal H/G. (Using a 8.5 to 1 H/G spacer later should I decide to run boost at a final comp ratio of 9.0 to 1 when I am ready)








Full ARP kit, Main and Head Studs, as well as Rod bolts, 
All new bearings, Mains, Rods, and Intermediate shaft. Shot Peened stock rods, so it will be safe to say bulletproof bottom end?!?!?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









I tore down a cylinder head and will be sending it to the machine shop for love. Once the parts get here, they will also be balancing the crank, and having the machine shop install the new intermediate bearings and crank, and then taking it home for the rest of the assembly process by me. 
I am shooting to have the car back on the road for Winter Jam in February, and just might pull it off!!!
Wish me luck!!!


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

That's what I like to see







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*









thanks!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

Nice!
LMK if you need anything







Besides $$ which I am need of myself


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

hope you get this back on the road quick. Looking at this gave me motivation to start taking mine apart yesterday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Awesome man, same speedy return wishes for you. 
don't let the man keep you down!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

you have 2 days to have the motor together... do it now, don't question me


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

HAHA thats impossible. I dont even have the pistons, and the block isnt bored yet.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_HAHA thats impossible. I dont even have the pistons, and the block isnt bored yet. 


clock starts when the pistons get there. Don't be a bitch


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
clock starts when the pistons get there. Don't be a bitch










LOl yer a dick.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

I got your bitch........







right here.......haha
Cant rush perfection my friend. If it takes me a week, its because I did it right!
Only one snag so far......I lost a shim for the Autotech valve springs. I guess ill be calling them today....


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dasbeast3.0* »_

LOl yer a dick.


You taught me LOL

_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_I got your bitch........







right here.......haha



Tell her to swallow next time... oh right wrong bitch.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

^^ With friends like this, who needs enemies!!!!
So, both cylinder heads I have are no bueno for a rebuild. Thank you green coolant and idiot previous owners. SO, I will reuse the one currenlty in the car with a broken valve spring. Yeah..... .440 Lift on 268's is not a great thing for oem valve springs. They apparently did not like each other.
The High Rev springs on my shelf will go in, and if I have time and money...maybe +1 valves on both sides. 
Pistions and stuff should be here by 21st.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

Do werk Zack! Everything is lookin good dude. I have some catchin up to do. I am waiting to do my page once I get a little closer to putting it back together. Lots of work though! Now I'm trying to hook up the RS's with some 2.5" lips to look as baller as yours and I'm polishing them too (chrome was out once I started the motor build) The shell is at Dave's for a couple months so gotta get crackin on the obd2 swap.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_^^ With friends like this, who needs enemies!!!!


True story!
****ty deal about the heads.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

I got nothing but love.....









_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
****ty deal about the heads.

Yeah, green coolant ate too much of the head where the coolant passages are, not allowing them to be decked correctly. 
Machine shop could have welded and re-planed it, but it wouldnt have changed its paper weight status in my eyes. So, like I said, using he MK3 head with the SAI plugged that is currently onthe car.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

care package arrived......








all the goodies. 








love the skirt coatings that come free on these pistons. some of the oher options wanted as much as $120 more for the coatings. 
gonna be sick.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_care package arrived......








all the goodies. 








love the skirt coatings that come free on these pistons. some of the oher options wanted as much as $120 more for the coatings. 
*gonna be sick*. 

gonna be sick is right.







Care packages like that are the best. Any rods in the mix?
Pistons looks familiar.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_
gonna be sick is right.







Care packages like that are the best. 

"Hell yeah".....(in a Dr. DRE voice)

_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_
Any rods in the mix?


Well....this is where I hit a wall. 
Do I balance and shoot peen stock rods, or spend nother $600-$1200







on some H-beams or some other forged rods?
I like Integrated Engineering's product, but Bildon also makes some really nice stuff...
Pauter too....
Too many damn good choices, but Im going to get the block situation done first. If by that time I end up with rods....








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_
"Hell yeah".....(in a Dr. DRE voice)
Well....this is where I hit a wall. 
Do I balance and shoot peen stock rods, or spend nother $600-$1200







on some H-beams or some other forged rods?
I like Integrated Engineering's product, but Bildon also makes some really nice stuff...
Pauter too....
Too many damn good choices, but Im going to get the block situation done first. If by that time I end up with rods....








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Are you going boosted or are you keeping it NA?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

na for now....IM UNEMPLOYEED. so when I do go boost, headspacer @9.1 to 1 ish?!?!?!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_na for now....IM UNEMPLOYEED. so when I do go boost, headspacer @9.1 to 1 ish?!?!?!


So boost in the future?
If you were going to stay NA I was going to say get the revlite rods. But if you boost on those they won't last long.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

yeah boost in the future. I saw the rev-lites. Bad a$$ for someone who will NEVER go boost. 
I do like their forged rod option.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_yeah boost in the future. I saw the rev-lites. Bad a$$ for someone who will NEVER go boost. 
I do like their forged rod option. 



I wonder if they have a set of revlites for the 3.6 motors yet


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_










What??


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

I would say if you have the money go for the rods, if not for piece of mind. However, VW forged rods are like aftermarket rods in most cars. They are very strong as you know.
Nothing wrong with ARP bolts, shotpeened and resized stock rods.
$.02










_Modified by sdezego at 2:35 PM 1-22-2010_


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sdezego)*

you have the same reasoning I told myself. If monitarily restrained, the shot peening is done here in Orlando....and ive already got the ARP.
After seeing broke_rado's numbers on a stock block







I too am in agreeance that stock rods can handle boost. Shot Peening would be the reassurance I would need.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR*

Update:








I am tearing down the block to bare with exception of crank. 
Hanz' Will be doing the bore work as he made a jig specefic for 15 degree VR6 motors. 
I now have a hook up on bore and hone work for all VR 15 degree motors including 24v. 
Rods:
This is driving me nuts








And using the "while im in there" mentality, am leaning for these....
Eurospec Sport 568gr Forged Rods because they are a little bit lighter than the Bildon ones I was also considering. Both are cheaper then the IE rods. But not as expensive as Pauters.








To the machine shop tomorrow. In between I am pulling the motor and trans and will start some minor







bay work.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

Your only cool if u use oem rods.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_yeah boost in the future. 

Plan on throwin a G charger in there, huh........


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

2. twin grenades against a bullett proof bottom end.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*hood ride epic...still no hood*

















Shes ugly looking right now....but after the treatment and a fresh coat of black paint (trans may get silver) this will be a thing of beauty.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

body color the block and trans.!!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

haha before I do the color change should I do that and the bay?


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

Cool. I have seen that guy Hanz around, but have never spoken to anyone that has had work done by him. Looks like he has his stuff together.
The shop that I had bore a few of my blocks, said they have done a few Vrs and one guy I think races at OSW. They also shot peened and re-sized my rods for my current motor. Pretty good guys (near maitland), but you have to be firm on how prompt you want your stuff done (like any machine shop I guess).
On the VR, I suppose I would sleep better knowing someone who specializes in the 15* block. I have heard horror stories of tards and some machine shops ruining Vr blocks








Also, I know there is a shop in Tampa that comes highly recommended and have a Torque plate for the Vr.
S


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_haha before I do the color change should I do that and the bay?









tired of the green


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
On the VR, I suppose I would sleep better knowing someone who specializes in the 15* block. I have heard horror stories of tards and some machine shops ruining Vr blocks








Also, I know there is a shop in Tampa that comes highly recommended and have a Torque plate for the Vr.
S


Hanz did the 3.4l R stroker thatwas assembled at myfriends shop. The car is running and around here so that was all the proof I needed. 

_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_ 
tired of the green










Kinda, the most common color for SLC's and I go back and forth almost daily as to weather or not I will change it. 
We can only wait and see!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_
Hanz did the 3.4l R stroker thatwas assembled at myfriends shop. The car is running and around here so that was all the proof I needed. 
Kinda, the most common color for SLC's and I go back and forth almost daily as to weather or not I will change it. 
We can only wait and see! 

You pull off the color well. It goes with the chrome and gold bits too.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

are you talking about the stock or the color change color?
Both match my polished/gold and black/tan thing I got going on.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_are you talking about the stock or the color change color?
Both match my polished/gold and black/tan thing I got going on. 

Stock. I didn't hear what the color change would be to


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

LZ5k cause its oem VAG or GTFO.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_
Rods:
This is driving me nuts








And using the "while im in there" mentality, am leaning for these....
Eurospec Sport 568gr Forged Rods because they are a little bit lighter than the Bildon ones I was also considering. Both are cheaper then the IE rods. But not as expensive as Pauters.








To the machine shop tomorrow. In between I am pulling the motor and trans and will start some minor







bay work. 


Now you are thinking. I have the same thought processing, "might aswell", "while I am in there".







Thats how my projects get out of hand though.







This 16v wasn't supposed to be what it is becoming. All for the better though. Keep up the good work bro. Looks like you got it down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the color change.


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*

kinda vag'ish
and close to lc6u
porsche
rainforest green pearl








cloudy daytime


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_
Hanz did the 3.4l R stroker thatwas assembled at myfriends shop. The car is running and around here so that was all the proof I needed. 


Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_
Now you are thinking. I have the same thought processing, "might aswell", "while I am in there".







Thats how my projects get out of hand though.


Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Same with your VR for sure.








Mike and I talk about your work. Mind blowing sometimes. 








Gotta get some scratch together and get Mike out here for a lil cut and weld project. 

_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_kinda vag'ish
and close to lc6u
porsche
rainforest green pearl








cloudy daytime










Sexy color but really cant take the green any more. Im sorry to let the GCOC down like that.
The car is so original and I have fought off painting anything because I wasnt sure where I was heading with this while it was my daily. Since im cutting quarters up a lil







a color change doesnt seem so dramatic any more. 
Color wise: anything within VW, Audi, Porsche, Lambo, Bentley, Bugatti is fair game.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_Kinda, the most common color for SLC's and I go back and forth almost daily as to weather or not I will change it. 
We can only wait and see! 

Change it! This way I don't feel so bad about wanting to change mine


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ein* »_
Change it! This way I don't feel so bad about wanting to change mine









Rob you actually have to touch yours first


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ein* »_
Change it! This way I don't feel so bad about wanting to change mine










Satin Silver 93 and Classic Green Pearl are 2 completely different animals. 
















You'll be lynched for it.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Nobody cares if I change a classic green one.










_Modified by DUBZAK at 2:24 PM 2-2-2010_


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

Pink is the new chrome


----------



## VeeDubScott (Apr 13, 2006)

I like your europlate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Rob you actually have to touch yours first










True, I can't argue there. At least I buy it stuff. I'm thinking I'll get my act together come spring, get the stuff I don't need to spend $ on out of the way (cough, wiring). Come to think of it I haven't bought it anything in a while....

_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_
Satin Silver 93 and Classic Green Pearl are 2 completely different animals. 








You'll be lynched for it.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











I know, I know. I'm getting into the silver though. Its all this guy's fault.








And the other one with the 3 piece Modernlines and the Laminex'd lights.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, he let us know he's alive the other day! and he went 17's!!!!!!
That car is going to be SICK. 
sent ya a message btw. 

and:
Block dropped off. I have 1 week to make a choice on rods since this will be done in about 2.
I am pleased with the happy median I chose as far as versitility should I want to go back N/A, I can. That was the reasoning behind my piston choice.
Hanz' is pleased. Apparently, some FL locals are calling this guy cause of a few posts...lol.
I am giving him free advertising.
Finally, no knife edging is going to be done at the recomendation of the machinist. He said he can do it and can rebalance it, but after time and money talks about this build, I decided to not go there. We will however rebalance the crank.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

maybe an act of despiration, may not happen, but as of now..... wheels are for sale. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4766964


_Modified by DUBZAK at 4:16 PM 2-17-2010_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ein* »_
I know, I know. I'm getting into the silver though. Its all this guy's fault.










Blake's car is the dogs bollocks


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

makes me HATE red :/


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

Red is the new pink if pink is the new chrome!








Anyways....stopped by the machine shop....hasnt touched my block at all.....








Swears he will get it done this week and has been backed up like a mofo. He builds NASCAR motors so I assume these guys are skilled enough, just seem to be short handed. 
I was going to use a B3 passat chin spoiler, but after fit testing I dont like the look on the sides as it does not match the bumper without a lot of trimming on both pieces. 
I did pick up a lip that matches my wonderful sideskirts







and need to smooth a lil line out of em. 
oh yeah....SOMEONE BUY MY WHEELS.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (DUBZAK)*

Short handed is good thing. That means he is doing all of the technical stuff himself instead of having some degenerate lackey who is dreaming of a clear face and getting laid for the first time putting his hands all over it


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: (sdezego)*

Thanks for showing the good side on that


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (DUBZAK)*

I bet yer feenin' to get that motor back together. Whats the new wheel choice?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

no new wheel chice...I was in a bind for $$$$ but came out ok. wheels are staying here...for now.
and the machine shop still has the block. i havent driven the car yet this year and am TOTALY fiending.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I can has more progress than kyle. 
Monday, block should be done. then the reassemble happens.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

whats up with this new found bashing of me in all the build threads















I am headed up to the shop again this weekend for more dent pulling action.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_whats up with this new found bashing of me in all the build threads















I am headed up to the shop again this weekend for more dent pulling action.









I think I'm going to create a build thread just so I can bash you as well. 

"Damm my MK1 project is slow but, you should see this kid named Kyle in the Corrado forums. My dead grandmother works faster."


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (wantacad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wantacad* »_
I think I'm going to create a build thread just so I can bash you as well. 

"Damm my MK1 project is slow but, you should see this kid named Kyle in the Corrado forums. My dead grandmother works faster."

Deal you can make a build thread, but you have to get me on stlvw.org so I can burninate them.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Deal you can make a build thread, but you have to get me on stlvw.org so I can burninate them.









Our admin sent me a PM a week later after my latest round of posting. He wasn't too happy with me.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (wantacad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wantacad* »_
Our admin sent me a PM a week later after my latest round of posting. He wasn't too happy with me.









I am IP banned after your little stunt on the CO local boards







They thought it was me!








I just want to tell all the mk5 kids how awesome they are on stlvw! Send the admin a PM and tell him i'm not a troll


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
I am IP banned after your little stunt on the CO local boards







They thought it was me!








I just want to tell all the mk5 kids how awesome they are on stlvw! Send the admin a PM and tell him i'm not a troll









I resigned up on Metro.















Yeah that would go over well, i tell our admin you're not a troll and then you come crap the place up....







Get a new name and put some st.louis details in your profile. Our guy appoving everyone isn't too bright.








*edit* read this and try http://www.stlouisvw.org/stlvw...=3698



_Modified by wantacad at 1:02 PM 3-12-2010_


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_whats up with this new found bashing of me in all the build threads















I am headed up to the shop again this weekend for more dent pulling action.










Motivational Inspiriational, do you even have the motor picked out though?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_
Motivational Inspiriational, do you even have the motor picked out though?









Motor is picked out, i just need to save some money up/sell a kidney to afford it. Anyone want an A6?







Hell 100 bucks to the person that totals it!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

BurnBashing is the new thing here.








Kyle you need to stop being the customer and step over to being the supplier. Than you can be a true baller get your ride going with some Asantis and bling!








Plus you get free hookers and blow with that gig!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_BurnBashing is the new thing here.








Kyle you need to stop being the customer and step over to being the supplier. Than you can be a true baller get your ride going with some Asantis and bling!








Plus you get free hookers and blow with that gig!

I think I do need to start running a side business.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

lol we ALL could be on the other side of the counter and actually get paid for this!

_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_you have 2 days to have the motor together... do it now, don't question me










After a remark like that, I believe i get one Free Kyle Bash pass.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_

After a remark like that, I believe i get one Free Kyle Bash pass.










Can I have one too? Kyle bashing ftw! Wheres Mcnair dammit? He's always down for some good kyle bashing. Someone go pull him outta the mk3 forum. Come on







. We know yer lurking.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I sent McNair pics....He is watching. You know he likes to watch!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Update:
$785 for a deck, bath, bore, hone, retaped repair on one accessory bracket holes, main bearings installed, ARP main studs installed, internediate bearings installed, crank put back in. 
Picking the block up tomorrow. This build is getting expensive really quick.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

its gonna happen. pics tomorrow.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*F**K Your Couch!!!!*

































Rods are going out next for resizing, and am staying with stock and ARP hardware since It will be N/A for the initial set up. 
Made another order to Four Season Tuning today for some gaskes and such....Thanks again James. 
Still have a lot of work to do.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: F**K Your Couch!!!! (DUBZAK)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Everyone's build threads have progress except for one...


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: F**K Your Couch!!!! (dogger)*

Looks good! What color are you painting it?


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Everyone's build threads have progress except for one...
















...and not even any sh*t chat either!







Did his feelings get hurt????


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: F**K Your Couch!!!! (DUBZAK)*

how'd you know I was selling a couch?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: F**K Your Couch!!!! (Sr. Karmann)*

Resizing rods for the ARP, so its back to machine shop nn Monday.







Should have dropped them off earlier.










_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Everyone's build threads have progress except for one...










My progress is slow, and way beyond budget already......I still have stuff to do that I talked about doing months ago. I have the parts, just no good excuses. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_Looks good! What color are you painting it?


I gotta figure out a color that will flow woth Carbon Fiber, LZ5k







, and the Current Classic Green colors. 
Open to sugestions on that.







You guys have taste. 


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_how'd you know I was selling a couch?










cause you asked for pics. and they happened. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kEryR5wj9o


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

freagin love the color blue zak... between that, ice violet, and silver, i HATE red... anyone have a CLEAN original shell that they'd like to trade???
have you painted/treated the block before machining? everything is soooo clean







i love tidy bays... you will own me sir


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: F**K Your Couch!!!! (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_
I gotta figure out a color that will flow woth Carbon Fiber, LZ5k







, and the Current Classic Green colors. 
Open to sugestions on that.







You guys have taste. 

cause you asked for pics. and they happened. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kEryR5wj9o












































Might wanna pm mr. carboncorrado








and BAWAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA , rick james b!tch


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dapucker1* »_freagin love the color blue zak... between that, ice violet, and silver, i HATE red... anyone have a CLEAN original shell that they'd like to trade???
have you painted/treated the block before machining? everything is soooo clean







i love tidy bays... you will own me sir










I cant believe you dont like your red C. You have possibly one of the cleanest original Red cars around. 
That color blue has been the color change choice Ive had for years. There is soon to be one less Blue Corrado in FL so that transition will be an easy one. 
Block was hot tanked at the machine shop so its clean and ready for any color of my choice. What color though?!?!?!?!?!

_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_
Might wanna pm mr. carboncorrado










Why, im not gonna wrap the block in carbon...although that is a thought!!!
46&2? whats your input? wrap the block or paint it?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_
46&2? whats your input? wrap the block or paint it?
















c'mon, you already know the answer to that


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

haha no, but Im not going to do that. I think a fresh coat of black high temp, and silver for the trans just like OEM. 
If anyone else can thinks of a good color, Im ears.


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

Hi! Found this on my photoz


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

haha SICK!
I found this one on Facebook. 








Thanks Euro Tuner Mag!!!!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

I painted my block "cast iron grey", and really like it. It's a little different from usual. There was a picture of a flat blackedout Vr on a stand that looked really badass. Prior to seeing it, I didn't care for the mono color motors. I will try to find it.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*

Not the motor I was thinking of but here is a nice one.
















I am starting to have second thoughts about my cast iron paint.

And BTW, your car is badass!
















Keep the wheels and get some flush caps for them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by Forty-six and 2 at 9:32 AM 3-22-2010_


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Any more pics of that motor want to see from different angle


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (v.i.massive)*

Not really, those were the best of it. The others are with poor lighting and quality. 
Hmmm kind of like my foto's.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

is all that gold anodized on that motor? It looks nice, but i've got a lit of polished stuff so I dont think thats for me.
and flat caps are indeed in the plans. lips too.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

looks like it is walmart special gold paint


----------



## vitosays (Jun 12, 2006)

Still plotting on stealing your car Zach. Looking better and better


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

thanks man, but the .357 alarm system will surely deter theft.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*









ARP and Torque 38LBFT 3 times...then to machine shop again.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

Guess who's Corrado is on page 115 of April's PVW (hint: it's a green SLC on RS's







)...just a small pic though


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

oh shnap!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*








No, it's nickel cadmium plating.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: F**K Your Couch!!!! (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_Everyone's build threads have progress except for one...









it's a good thing ive fallen off the progress radar


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado-correr* »_
it's a good thing ive fallen off the progress radar


Im going to go bump your thread


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Im going to go bump your thread

do it... maybe i'll post progress pics


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado-correr* »_
do it... maybe i'll post progress pics


dont tease its not nice


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_







No, it's nickel cadmium plating.

Not Titanium Nitride? Looks like the TiN coating of drill bits and such...


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado-correr* »_
do it... maybe i'll post progress pics


I hope so......I noticed you coming back very slowly.Everything settling down for ya?


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

sweet craftsman torque wrench


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Snappy the Snap on Tool Guy is looking for you.















Torquing all done. Im dropping these off tomorrow.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

I'm not into gold on cars or motors but that finish looks nice since its not chiny and blingy.
If I keep my car I'd like to find some new finishes for accent parts.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_I'm not into gold on cars or motors but that finish looks nice since its not chiny and blingy.
If I keep my car I'd like to find some new finishes for accent parts.

One of the guys in the mk1 forum had a bunch of stuff nitroplated. Not as bright as chrome but still pretty shinny.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_.
If I keep my car.....

Do cry about a little spilled oil...


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Dogger...I cant believe what I read...you and Tachy are gonna bail?? Sad indeed.








My style is not everone's cup of tea...Polished, Gold, Carbon Fiber, and aftermaket tails







I pull it off though.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









I already have gold for he Corrado badge on back, bolts on the core and fenders, gold bolts in the RS's, so It is a theme to consider cotinuing, but I still have polished suff. 
It seems that I have no option but to clean up the head, paint the block black, and the trans silver.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Personally I am a fan of color matched transmissions and blocks.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

yeah...but what would you do pre color change? I cant paint it all blue and leave them in a green car, and paint job is NOT on the horizon soon.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_yeah...but what would you do pre color change? I cant paint it all blue and leave them in a green car, and paint job is NOT on the horizon soon.


you going to a dark blue? I would just paint it the color you want any ways. While you are at it paint the bay?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I want too...but cant...$$$$$


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

Sure you can afford it. Just buy a quart of paint. Primer, base, reducer, and clear may cost you $200 at most. Start that bay clean up already.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

If I start this....I wont be going to SoWo or h20.....cause Ill want to finish it. 
That at least means the quarters will get done, 








and guys from Colorado and Washington will be staying at my house for a weekend or so.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

Niiice! That would be more fun than a show!!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_Niiice! That would be more fun than a show!!


I dunno... the shows out east aren't like the crappy shows we have in colorado


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

well...SoWo is already booked and paid for....so Im at least gonna throw the motor in and see what I can ditch in the bay. 
The 93 has that wierd solenoid on the back side of the passenger strut housing for the hvac, and some other things i'll need to relocate. 
After SoWo I'll have 4 months to do werk. If a certain other Colorado fabricator extrodinair came to Fl with Kyle and Mike, that would make easy work.











_Modified by DUBZAK at 5:09 PM 3-24-2010_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_well...SoWo is already booked and paid for....so Im at least gonna throw the motor in and see what I can ditch in the bay. 
The 93 has that wierd solenoid on the back side of the passenger strut housing for the hvac, and some other things i'll need to relocate. 
After SoWo I'll have 4 months to do werk. If a certain other Colorado fabricator extrodinair came to Fl with Kyle and Mike, that would make easy work.










What solenoid? Pics of it so I know what you are talking about?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

You could go with a pink color scheme on your motor like that guy in AZ!







Powder coat the head so it keeps all the heat in too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
What solenoid? Pics of it so I know what you are talking about?


The one I relocated inside my car when I did the swap







It is for the fresh air flap


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
The one I relocated inside my car when I did the swap







It is for the fresh air flap










AHHH the one I didnt have for my swap. I welded the fresh air inlet shut and modded the box so it is permanent recirc


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_AHHH the one I didnt have for my swap. I welded the fresh air inlet shut and modded the box so it is permanent recirc









sweet


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_







sweet


makes it easier to dutch oven passengers that way


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
What solenoid? Pics of it so I know what you are talking about?


The car had every oem bracket and connection before I started messing with it...lol
dis one Imtalking about:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
makes it easier to dutch oven passengers that way









never riding with you and windows up.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

Kyle does that to get passengers naked...


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

^gross...








beautiful......


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_^gross...








beautiful......










put the pistons on the rods already!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

they are getting w3rked at the machine shop currently.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

nice piston choice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

saw u in eurotuner..........when the pvw shoot?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: (eurosportgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurosportgti* »_saw u in eurotuner..........when the pvw shoot?

LOL Im not baller enough for a PVW shoot.......yet.








I havent picked up the issue yet, is it just the one pic I posted on the last page though?


----------



## vitosays (Jun 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

You are on pg 65 this month at Fixx Fest. Bottom left corner of the page







[


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I went to B&N and picked up a copy, 
this pic only really small....


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

I meant to post this up last night, but I fell asleep dude. I was soo pumped to see your ride in Euro tuners.. little pic or not dude, pretty bad ass to get in there. Hope to pop mine in there one of these days.. but mainly I just can't wait to drive it.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (cstanley19)*

Thanks buddy, and dont get me wrong, Im stoked to find out Im in both Euro tuner and PVW!!!!








Little perterbed that it took ditching the hood to get noticed though.








Oh well it is what it is.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

Hoodless is pretty though.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*

Nah man it's all about them RS's homie! the new"er" lips look ridiculous.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (cstanley19)*

new lips hopefully before h20.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

Your car is going to be awesome with those wheels filling out big fenders!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_Your car is going to be awesome with those wheels filling out big fenders!


I certainly agree, but Im not doing it the same as you and dude_rado did....I have another trick up my sleeve.


----------



## 2tone12v (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

do work son!!!

again thanks a bunch Zak for coming through for me out in daytona http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

He's got trixx too!!!!!!!







I think I have heard a little about it. Would be cool and fun to build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2tone12v* »_do work son!!!

again thanks a bunch Zak for coming through for me out in daytona http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
























No sweat man, If i wasnt with the woman, I would have chilled longer. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_He's got trixx too!!!!!!!







I think I have heard a little about it. Would be cool and fun to build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Damnit...dude_rado telling people my secret plans


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

















I did all this work and am now selling these. Freshly resized ARP hardwarez. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4837615


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

dumping the AAA for a PG?


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

OCD on the rods get the better of you?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_dumping the AAA for a PG? 

That would be a first


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (RedYellowWhite)*

Thought he might have been lurking in the pg/aba thread


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_OCD on the rods get the better of you?










this


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_dumping the AAA for a PG?


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_and guys from Colorado and Washington will be staying at my house for a weekend or so. 

me, you and 42!!!!!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dude rado* »_
me, you and 42!!!!!


for realz. Might be the getaway you guys need.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_
for realz. Might be the getaway you guys need. 


I would have to come buy and sit and watch this take place. I would bring my own chair and plenty of beerz


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
I would have to come buy and sit and watch this take place. I would bring my own chair and plenty of beerz









x2


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

"scuttle" likes to watch







...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

I just don't believe they actually do werk


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Its my car, so if they come, they cant leave till its done. Even Kyle can come and actually do werk. haha


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
makes it easier to dutch oven passengers that way


hahahahaha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dude rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dude rado* »_
me, you and 42!!!!!

and the buninator!!!!!!!!!!! (and whoever want to watch)


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dude rado)*

wonder if I'll be able to bootleg the video?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dude rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dude rado* »_
and the buninator!!!!!!!!!!! (and whoever want to watch)

mmm florida girls. We better be partying on the beach after doing work on the car


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

no need for a bootleg video...........as this project has just taken a new direction. I'll have details soon. Picking up the swap on Tuesday ish.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_no need for a bootleg video...........as this project has just taken a new direction. I'll have details soon. Picking up the swap on Tuesday ish. 


Ught ohh 
Moar valves?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sdezego)*

Its moar something, but it aint moar valves!!!


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

i know what it is!!! i just got the call! and i dont really like dubzak anymore!!! what a d!ck.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dude rado)*

moar dis place ment.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

2.9 is good enough for now. and Im not ditching my motor build. 
IE Rods are in the mail. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Noobercorn)*

Good Luck getting it done by H2O buddy.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ein)*

you shhhhhhh.








IF and thats a big IF all the items needed are located, Im not Kevin







. Rome cannot be built in a day. 
Current state is stand still....waiting for the rods to get here, and then Ill put it back together for SoWo just to pull it apart again.























BTW...this is the first time ive taken the bumper off the car under my ownership. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_you shhhhhhh.








IF and thats a big IF all the items needed are located, Im not Kevin







. Rome cannot be built in a day


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

Damn, dude, hope you get it done soon. I know you want to ride in da hood and all, but . . .


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Dear 10lb Baby Jesus........
Thanks.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*










3" Throatyness. Should sound like a symphony N/A.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

send to colorado. kthnx


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

haha Maybe.








Turns out I might run into some clearance issues in the rear.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_haha Maybe.








Turns out I might run into some clearance issues in the rear.










Yeah I guess you wouldn't exactly have an over the beam section for much longer...


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*









hey...whats this thing do?


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

What! Zak's doing work. That swap better be the same one we spoke about.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_








hey...whats this thing do?











probably some rusty shitbox car from the uk


----------



## 92rado2.8 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_haha Maybe.








Turns out I might run into some clearance issues in the rear.










Thats only if you get the optional Cat and a resonator installed. He fixed it and gave me some money back. Now I have to get new hangers and raise the rear 1/4in and I should be good. 
It sounds purty too


----------



## 92rado2.8 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_








hey...whats this thing do?










OOHHH I know, muffler bearing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dasbeast3.0* »_What! Zak's doing work. That swap better be the same one we spoke about.










Im not working, but am doin W3RK. Shhhhhh......only the scene heroes know whats going on. LOL

_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
probably some rusty shitbox car from the uk


I think its canadian. I heard it say "you need me, EH?!?!?!"

_Quote, originally posted by *92rado2.8* »_
It sounds purty too











I BET, and am antsy to hear mine. I get 7 Hours of that sound on the way to SoWo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and cant wait.
Ive got other additional items that might require a partial pipe replacement.












_Modified by DUBZAK at 1:35 AM 4-13-2010_


----------



## 92rado2.8 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_
Ive got other additional items that might require a partial pipe replacement.










I heard that Kyle is good with the man pipe







Just sayin..


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *92rado2.8* »_
I heard that Kyle is good with the man pipe







Just sayin..


Only for you tim. that was supposed to be our secret


----------



## 92rado2.8 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Only for you tim. that was supposed to be our secret

Sorry


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_










don't act like you weren't there too.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Pfft...I made $$$ off the DVD and Books on Tape, how you think I afford this build while unemployed!!
P.S. Betty White narrated the Books on Tape version. 


_Modified by DUBZAK at 2:14 AM 4-13-2010_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_Pfft...I made $$$ off the DVD and Books on Tape, how you think I afford this build while unemployeed!!
P.S. Betty White narrated the Books on Tape version. 


You may or may not be hearing from a lawyer with the last name of greenburg. And watch out I hear he that is a jedi name.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
You may or may not be hearing from a lawyer with the last name of greenburg. And watch out I hear he that is a jedi name.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I did not know Greenberg was a Jedi name.








So...Dude Rado, 46-2, and Burninator........
I have a lil cut and weld project starting in late May. The rear quarters might be the only thing I need help with as the locals are stoked for the other things I got in store. So the other part may be done before you guys can get out here. 
Who needs a Floridian Vacation?








Are we gonna have Corrado BBQ in FL this year?


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_...
Are we gonna have Corrado BBQ in FL this year?

YES! It is required.


----------



## 92rado2.8 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sdezego)*

Im down as long as it is on one of my weeks that I get off evey month. 
It can't be one of those BBQ's where its like, sure you can have a burger or skewered lamb chop...Right after you index my cams or port and polish my new mystery motor or help me delete my EGR


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

HAHAHA
I drove a whle 1000 miles to delete that EGR, for the sake of putting on that 2.9 manifold. 
Dont lie, you brought tools so you could get down.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

Steak and beer dinner at Will's. After getting all liqueured up we can go hit his car with hammers. I promise I do better work intoxicated.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_Steak and beer dinner at Will's. After getting all liqueured up we can go hit his car with hammers. I promise I do better work intoxicated.









I am pretty sure most of the Corrado forum does better work after a 6 pack or two.


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_
Are we gonna have Corrado BBQ in FL this year?

when is this going to happen?


----------



## 92rado2.8 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
I am pretty sure most of the Corrado forum does better work after a 6 pack or two.

Im the exception







I dont even really drink and honestly I think there are only like 3 of us on here that don't touch the stuff. Darrsh, NYCGTM, Me, and thats all that I know of that were sober for McNairs.
Its Strange cause I actually like beer


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_
when is this going to happen?


Sooner than later. If my parts collection gets what it needs, then sooner.


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

bump to keep you on the first page.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dude rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dude rado* »_bump to keep you on the first page.










kept it there till the perfect time. Fed EX and UPS just came....
Powdercoated lower mani, lower timing cover, motor mount brackets all around, and a few other smaller items done. 








Integrated Engineering 5/16" H Beam Connecting Rods























moar to come soon.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

Looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...and expensive if I may add - where are all those money coming from







...Nevermind I don't wanna know, lol


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (RedYellowWhite)*

Pay to play hommie!
What can I say, 5 years of a lucrative career before unemployment, home ownership, and Corrado build were all very calculated for this average Joe. Savings were key.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_Pay to play hommie!
What can I say, 5 years of a lucrative career before unemployment, home ownership, and Corrado build were all very calculated for this average Joe. Savings were key. 

What he means is he works the street corner selling his body in miami


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

Miami is too far of a drive. and if you must know my secret, its because Single Moms Support me, not me support them.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_Miami is too far of a drive. and if you must know my secret, its because Single Moms Support me, not me support them. 
























money, cash, hoes










_Modified by TheBurninator at 1:23 PM 4-14-2010_


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_Miami is too far of a drive. and if you must know my secret, its because Single Moms Support me, not me support them. 
























I figured it was either that ^^ or illegal substances


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*









c'mon man, the feds are watching my thread now.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

New *good* parts are always beautiful.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_New *good* parts are always beautiful.


















These are great, im glad I made the leap. You and I are both running the IE/Wiseco Combo.








Now...someone buy my stock resized ARP'd ones to fund the project.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4842293


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

Corrado BBQ have anything in common with the Mcfusebox?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

nope, they were separate occasions. fuse box issues were the night before H20


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_Corrado BBQ have anything in common with the Mcfusebox?










now now, we dont need to bring up such things that have been resolved. 
And Mike, after driving your VRT last year, I was hooked. So this motor build is kinda your fault too.








Thanks.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

i will take the blame for that







i am still hooked on yer car too, so we are both guilty.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_ we are both guilty.










Classic Green On Lock....
AceWaters' shots from H20 
















































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_










Nice! Yer pistions are smaller.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

but my rod is longer


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

It's all about the girth.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

that IS what she said. 
I have to say though, that piston rod combo should be stout enough to take a ton of punishment, and its ridiculous the weight differences between that and OEM.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

Yeah, those rods are some beefy sob's, and quality. I was impressed, so were all of these chevy and ford bastards down here. They were most amazed by the lenght of the rod/stroke. That and all the arp bolts, should be damn near bomb proof. I just wish it were closer to popping some gas....


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*

sooo nice!


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

i do need a vacation to florida. i was there whan i was ten, havnt been there since. and not with DubZak, Burnsy and 42!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dude rado)*

.:R 
Shifterbox and Cables
02m .:R 6 Speed and Differntial
Prop Shaft
Rear Differential

















Ya know, i did not notice any improved performance with a six speed awd in the benz, hope the Corrado turns out a little different!











_Modified by DUBZAK at 11:04 PM 4-15-2010_


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

woah zach... i didn't know you were going this route. SICK!
btw i'll be in florida starting saturday for some r and r. i'm long over due.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

sneaky sneaky.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

good set of parts there bro!!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Noobercorn)*

once the set is complete (there is more coming) it will be time to cut!


----------



## AceWaters (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

Holy crap man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (AceWaters)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (lucmb94)*


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

and you can just drop that stuff off in Colorado....


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Drop off only if you want to polish the trans and rear diff for me










_Modified by DUBZAK at 1:20 AM 4-16-2010_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_Drop off only if you want to polish the trans and rear diff for me










Deal but it goes into my car if I polish it


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

no deal.


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

i'm very impressed man... what tub are you using?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

All wheel drive has been the plan since day 1. I didnt step out of owning 3 quattro's back to back without plotting on a way to get that grip back!
Its going to be the standard:
Rallye Floor Pan (or Passat)
Syncro Rear Beam (Modified to hang the haldex diff)
VR6 Passat/Golf 3 Trailing Arms (7mm wider for proper + suspension)
Rally or MK3 Syncro 15 Gal Gas tank. 
In hopes of keeping this build OEM+ as many factory parts will be used as possible.


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_All wheel drive has been the plan since day 1. I didnt step out of owning 3 quattro's back to back without plotting on a way to get that grip back!
Its going to be the standard:
Rallye Floor Pan (or Passat)
Syncro Rear Beam (Modified to hang the haldex diff)
VR6 Passat/Golf 3 Trailing Arms (7mm wider for proper + suspension)
Rally or MK3 Syncro 15 Gal Gas tank. 
In hopes of keeping this build OEM+ as many factory parts will be used as possible. 



passat floor wont work
you have the haldex conversion kit?
mk3 syncro tank wont work you need Rallye one


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *pileofredparts* »_
passat floor wont work
you have the haldex conversion kit?
mk3 syncro tank wont work you need Rallye one


Big thank you for chimming in... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Haldex conversion for the rear diff from dutchbuild..i dont have it, Yet.







But planned.
So rallye tank IS my only option? I heard you have maybe one? ;P

I do have the rear crossmember from the passat syncro, I hope that is sufficent to hang the beam. 
any help is appreciated, espcially from someone who built Rome in a day


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I knew this was coming since you said "more of something". Nice job, even better coming for an _unemployed_.


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_
Big thank you for chimming in... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Haldex conversion for the rear diff from dutchbuild..i dont have it, Yet.







But planned.
So rallye tank IS my only option? I heard you have maybe one? ;P

I do have the rear crossmember from the passat syncro, I hope that is sufficent to hang the beam. 
any help is appreciated, espcially from someone who built Rome in a day










no problem








duitchbuild kit is good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I have a spare floor pan and tank but I also know what they are worth








the rear passat crossmember will only work if you use a flat rear floor pan and fuel cell, for a rallye pan you need a rallye crossmember (unobtanium)


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *pileofredparts* »_
the rear passat crossmember will only work if you use a flat rear floor pan and fuel cell, for a rallye pan you need a rallye crossmember (unobtanium)





_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_
In hopes of keeping this build OEM+ as many factory parts will be used as possible. 


I saw what Jettaboy_GTX did using the rear crossmeber fom a passat, but also used the gargantuan 18gal passat tank. If i went this route maybe? I know the pan had to be modified to accomidate the tank.
Im not working yet so unobtainium costs too much


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

jettaboy_gtx, if your watching, I need input on your passat syncro gas tank strategy. 

_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_











http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*









Supposedly rare? brackets were the first pice that I found arrived. 
Going to the powder coater.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

were those uplifted next to the titanic? LOL
Who are are you using for powder Coating. I have a good place downtown that I have used and my brother uses for his shop, but I am curious to see who you are using, location and pricing.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sdezego)*

yah..they looked kinda rough, but got them on the cheap. 
One of my friends works at a powder coater by the Sanford Airport, cant remember their name. 
I'll be talking to him saturday night about it. If not the recommendation is appreciated and I'll let you know what my friend says. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sdezego)*

well, powder turned out to be $40.00, and the ________ were dropped off for ceramic coating. 








A package is arriving from Germany tomorrow with the goods to finish up my block, and get this thing running.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*4/20 holiday like chrstmas*

Ceramic coated piston tops

















Audi rear lockless handles, thanks Eurosportgti for the hook up!
And since both the handles and quarter cut outs are tgreen, Id say this build is meant to be.


























Shinny VR6 badge, and some shinny light weight pullies completing the all aluminum set. These are not Underdrive, just lighter. And this crank pullie is harmonic
















OE piston tool,and cam alignment tool 








ANd some trim. 
Roof weather striping and windshield seal. Now I only need the hatch seal. Probably wont put these on till after paint.
















And the Syncro brackets recovered from the ocean floor powdercoated 









Assembling the pistons rods tomorrow, and putting the bottom end together finally!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: 4/20 holiday like chrstmas (DUBZAK)*

Bastard! You just had to step your's up a notch. Maybe trying to make up for the lack of girth.








They did turn out nice though.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: 4/20 holiday like chrstmas (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_Bastard! You just had to step your's up a notch. Maybe trying to make up for the lack of girth.








They did turn out nice though.









details details,







thanks man, Im pleased.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: 4/20 holiday like chrstmas (Forty-six and 2)*


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: 4/20 holiday like chrstmas (sdezego)*

sweet

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

no one likes you...


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

hahahaha


----------



## iAco (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

Incredibly jealous.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *iAco* »_Incredibly jealous. 


Coming from the guy who has the holy grail under his hood.









thanks man.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: 4/20 holiday like chrstmas (DUBZAK)*









somewhat sure someone sold you a used cupholder and told you it was an OE piston ring compressor. wait did you buy this "tool" from kyle?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

He said that is the Coffee cup holder not offered in America and doubles as a piston tool


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_He said that is the Coffee cup holder not offered in America and doubles as a piston tool

















cheeky bastard......


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *hubbell* »_ wait did you buy this "tool" from kyle?










LOL


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

Stop making fun of Zach's butt plug, yeah its used but it does the job.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*








haha, ya got it all wrong, the piston tool doubles for something to go in that looks like a babys arm holding an apple.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ein* »_Stop making fun of Zach's butt plug, yeah its used but it does the job.










So *THATS* why he whistles when he runs!


----------



## VpfinnersW (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
So *THATS* why he whistles when he runs!

man, what do you know about that....butt plug whistle tips, son! fart, wooo WOOOO


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VpfinnersW)*

Wow on the parts








This must be the only build thread i've read here, that I just didn't expect such awesome progress... I sure didn't see it coming, good job sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








ps: Maybe you can sell me your delocked Passat's now


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (RedYellowWhite)*

I plan on doing as much welding at one time as possible








I might have the metal work hit squad at my disposal for a short time, so the more we get done at once the better!
Once the doors are done, you have dibbs on the handles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_
I might have the metal work hit squad at my disposal for a short time


Hammer swingin mofo's


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

checking in....
and i still dont like you too much.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (dude rado)*

new meaning to whistle while you work......


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dude rado)*


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*The Man, The Myth, the DUBZAK*

Whoooo Hoooo!!!! proper Syncro Plus Suspension Rear Control Arms were just obtained from a European source!!!! 








AWD parts still needed but have pleany of leads on:
Rear Beam (unless I splurge on the Dutchbuild one with the haldex hanger already done)
Passat Syncro 18 Gallon Gas Tank
2 More brackets, but I can get these new








here's a bump for progress!














































_Modified by DUBZAK at 6:55 PM 4-22-2010_


----------



## vitosays (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: The Man, The Myth, the DUBZAK (DUBZAK)*

That's awesome dude. 
So..... when will I be picking up my ride whe you're finished with it?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*








once that REALLY big check clears.








Thanks Vito http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and whats the status on your Black Beaut?


----------



## vitosays (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

Not much installing TT 268 chip & TT exhaust accompanied with a 42 DD test pipe on Saturday morning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But other than that haven't had time due to college






















Also, plans to turbo it within a year or so... Doing research on it now way ahead trying to comprehend what I'll need


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

aweeee yeahhh!


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sdezego)*

wow. I am late to this party.. 
I always thaught that since home boy was unemployed.. nothing remotely as cool as rgus was gonna happen!!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vitosays)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vitosays* »_Not much installing TT 268 chip & TT exhaust accompanied with a 42 DD test pipe on Saturday morning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But other than that haven't had time due to college






















Also, plans to turbo it within a year or so... Doing research on it now way ahead trying to comprehend what I'll need










Do w3rk








Great time to be in College, job market sucks, but I sure do love having time to work on the ride. Enough money saved to finish it is another story.
lol

_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_aweeee yeahhh!


I talked about it, and the control arms materialized like magic. kind like some other #'s. (or rather #'s disappeared







)








Today was good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*









Yup, that says 0.


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

Almost as many as my car.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

my car only has 46,xxx k on it... not that it ever moves


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

low mileage is overated haha.
coolest part, it now says 0 miles...instead of kilometers.


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*











_Modified by dude rado at 10:39 AM 4-24-2010_


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

nice doin zsack


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: (dapucker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dapucker1* »_nice doin zsack

























How was your stay in Florida man?
Out in the garage right now , and well 1st major hiccup. Wrong wrist pin clips came with the pistons, so waiting on that to be fixed but it is being handled by the seller so not really worried.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (DUBZAK)*

where did you get all the haldex stuff from? and syncro parts


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_where did you get all the haldex stuff from? and syncro parts

I got the swap off a guy on theeast cost of FL, and have been sourcing parts via friends and soures over in Europe and from here in the classifieds. 
What do you need to get?







Cause I can get it. Unless ita a Rallye rear crossmember, they are again "made of unobtainium".
Current LAB status: F***ed up....









And one Shiny part is in view now for motivation.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (DUBZAK)*

pmed ya


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (DUBZAK)*

been warching this thread..... looking good Zach.... I'm jealous and stuck...


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: (vwguin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_pmed ya


Back your way. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *vwguin* »_been warching this thread..... looking good Zach.... I'm jealous and stuck...

Dont be either, Jelalousy gets you knowwhere, and keeps you stuck. Stop looking at my shenanigans, and go pull apart both your cars dude! 
Ive got 3 weeks till SoWo, and 1.5 to get the final FWD incarnation of my ride cleaned up and driving for some break in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I should be pulling the motor and trans out tomorrow







, at least thats the plan.


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_
How was your stay in Florida man


it was perfect and much needed... although mr liver got made at me a few times








it was nice to come home and see your progress homie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*








glad you had fun, even though the liver says otherwise. When are you moving?








I just hope the correct wrist pin clips get here, Im ready to roll on this beotch.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_







glad you had fun, even though the liver says otherwise. When are you moving?








I just hope the correct wrist pin clips get here, Im ready to roll on this beotch.


you only have one liver... might as well liver up!
and just remember: hangovers are gods way of telling you "you were awesome last night"


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 92rado2.8 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_

And one Shiny part is in view now for motivation. 









Organize your siht homie







Oh and that tool box is older than most everyone on here. Except dogger of course








Where did you get that tool box?
Glad you are making progress


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

im gonna clean yer garage when i come down. ill get 42 to help me out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_and just remember: hangovers are gods way of telling you "you were awesome last *week*"


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_When are you moving?









actually i may be buying down there soon... a good spot to be with the projected building (casinos etc) coming in. moving, no... you have no twistys or mountains to carve!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dapucker1* »_
you have no twistys or mountains to carve!










*cough* colorado *cough*


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dapucker1* »_
actually i may be buying down there soon... a good spot to be with the projected building (casinos etc) coming in. moving, no... you have no twistys or mountains to carve!










Haha I live near the highest point in florida called Mt.Dora, and there are twistys but its no mountain. 

_Quote, originally posted by *92rado2.8* »_
Organize your siht homie








Where did you get that tool box?
Glad you are making progress










I know were all my crap is! 
That tool box was my fathers. That and my old school snap on torque wrench were his, and are both older than I am.


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

Believe me Zach.... I'm itchin to work on my corradosm but at the moment, since the birth of my son, i'm enjoying fatherhood.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vwguin at 11:57 PM 4-25-2010_


----------



## 92rado2.8 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_
I know were all my crap is! 
That tool box was my fathers. That and my old school snap on torque wrench were his, and are both older than I am. 


Thats really cool Zach, my Dad gave me some original 1/2 in craftsman stuff. So when is this going to run again??


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (92rado2.8)*

Im driving this MoFo to SoWo








Even if it means sleepless nights and begging friends for wrench time. Hada lil hiccup so motor isnt out today, but im getting an outback dinner in a few, and some nookie later (







) for a fresh start tomorrow.


----------



## 92rado2.8 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_Im driving this MoFo to SoWo








Even if it means sleepless nights and begging friends for wrench time. Hada lil hiccup so motor isnt out today, but im getting an outback dinner in a few, and some nookie later (







) for a fresh start tomorrow.









Sounds good. What was the hiccup? Who is the new man in your life


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *92rado2.8* »_
Sounds good. What was the hiccup? *Who is the new man in your life*










BURN


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_Ima get so high and get some nookie later (







) 

Kim White?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dude rado* »_
*H*im White?


Fixed


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *92rado2.8* »_
Sounds good. What was the hiccup? Who is the new man in your life










Hiccup was a drain in the house that was being stupid. 
Ahem,,,,







the lady is not approving of your post. She's right next to me.

_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
BURN


Nope, use protection. McNair told you to get checked....









_Quote, originally posted by *dude rado* »_
Kim White?


Shhh mofo, the other one is righ next to me. haha

_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Fixed









looks like Dude Rado is getting hooked up,not you, Im telling Kim you said that.


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_ looks like Dude Rado is getting hooked up,not you, Im telling Kim you said that.










yes


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dude rado)*

dont get too excited, she only visits Florida. 
So, after finding the piston clips were the wrong size, got them ordered and Wiseco is being cool about it. New ones one the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Machine shop cleaned up the pistons and noticed the ceramic coating process caused the wrist pin to not fit, that has been addressed. 
Moar coming soon.


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_dont get too excited, she only visits Florida. 


we already had this talk, you are flying me out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dude rado)*

Whats your time frame on this project?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*

Its last FWD incarnation is in the works. FWD 2.9 and a bunch of other goodies, then after SoWo, provided I source the remaining parts, I would like to start then. 
I know im probably jinxing myself now, but if I can get 3 very talented individuals to Florida some time this summer, maybe done by H20. If I can squeeze a paint job in, I wont drive 2,000 miles in primer.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_but if I can get 3 very talented individuals to Florida 








..............


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*









If they come out, Im hosting a BBQ.


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

roger


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_








If they come out, Im hosting a BBQ. 

ha.. those suckers are coming there for the free food an booze....
I bet they wont even ask you about your Corrado...








You should host a free "OVERHAULING" day... a full 24hrs of talented people working on your car for free... and post before and after pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








And who ever leaves before 24hrs, will be called a wuss for life.. Try that.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_
ha.. those suckers are coming there for the free food an booze....
I bet they wont even ask you about your Corrado...








You should host a free "OVERHAULING" day... a full 24hrs of talented people working on your car for free... and post before and after pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








And who ever leaves before 24hrs, will be called a wuss for life.. Try that. 

I'm down


----------



## 92rado2.8 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

Have tools, will travel


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I dont care who comes, but sombody bring a good mig welder.


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

wow that motor looks good!!!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dri0514* »_wow that motor looks good!!!


Lets hope it runs as good as it looks!
Passat Syncro crossmember arrived from canada, rusty








Got notification that the trailing arms shipped from Germany, we'll see if it beats my TM Tuning order here.















The copy I have of ETKA doesnt work, I got hooked up with every p/n needed from both Passat Synro, and Golf Rallye, including the numbers of some parts NLA, going into reproduction







!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_
Lets hope it runs as good as it looks!
Passat Syncro crossmember arrived from canada, rusty








Got notification that the trailing arms shipped from Germany, we'll see if it beats my TM Tuning order here.








The copy I have of ETKA doesnt work, I got hooked up with every p/n needed from both Passat Synro, and Golf Rallye, including the numbers of some parts NLA, going into reproduction







!


Canada... always rusty parts up there... it has to get stripped for welding anyways








What did you order from TMT?? they always take forever.
Etka no workie? you sure?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, I went through 3 discs, and even tried a torrent, no workie. 
TMT: No more hood prop rod, I gots a strut now...and RSD front bar to match the rear I got for $20.00










_Modified by DUBZAK at 5:12 PM 4-29-2010_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_Yeah, I went through 3 discs, ad even tried a torrent, no workie. 
TMT: No more hood prop rod, I gots a strut now...and RSD front bar to match the rear I got for $20.00










weird... works fine on my comp... Maybe try using daemon tools and mount it that way.
I like the old school RSD bars


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_all reds. :badass: 

yep you need all reds


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

I know all reds are all the craze nowadays, I will get there, but stay rocking the inpro half/redz (very well IMHO).
Wiseco and Four Season Tuning to the rescue, the correct pin clips arrived, putting them together tonight. 
Picking up the hoist and compressor, gonna pull an all nighter probably, 1 week to get the new one in. 
Rear window seal and epoxy ordered should be here saturday, so carbon hatch is finally going on. 
Do W3rk Erebod D.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

[email protected] is the man!
Epoxy?? fixes for the hatch? Make sure you cut all of the glue when you are pulling the rear window. ALL of the glue!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

Sorry, OEM tube o window seal crap is more like it.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_Sorry, OEM tube o window seal crap is more like it.



oh... the gooo


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
oh... the gooo

The sticky icky


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sdezego)*

its 4/29 not 4/20 shawn


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VR SEX)*

haahaa LOL


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_I know all reds are all the craze nowadays


nowadays? been that way for deep man!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_
ha.. those suckers are coming there for the free food an booze, *and BOOBz*....
I bet they wont even ask you about your Corrado...











Fix it for ya. I've seen Will's pimp hat, he has them on call!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dude rado* »_
nowadays? been that way for deep man!


I had all reds back in 05... its something that has been around for a while.

_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_its 4/29 not 4/20 shawn










haha


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
The sticky icky


got some of that er.. what?

_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_its 4/29 not 4/20 shawn



















_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_

Fix it for ya. I've seen Will's pimp hat, he has them on call!










The hand and hat, are kept strong.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_


















ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh nicce


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

doin werk. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

*FV-QR*

NOT ME , SITTING ON MY ASSS TODAY LOL


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*









Pressure washed the bay, cleaned up real good!
Got a lil side project for tomorrow on the black one








Im still shooting at having the motor and trans back in the bay on friday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
SoWo in 1 week, 4 days....can I make it?!?!?!?!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_
Pressure washed the bay, cleaned up real good!!

Now texture it







.........








Still trying to decide whether I'm gonna roll to SOWO as well... And you got plenty of time


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

you suckers should go... 
I finally almost got my drivers license back, and if it wasnt because I am flying back to AK.. I would soooooo be there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Make it happen!


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*

when is sowo?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (hubbell)*

May 14-16th


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_May 14-16th









your car can make it in NA form over there no problem... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Just make sure you dont race anything faster than a Metro Geo on the way there


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_
your car can make it in NA form over there no problem... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Just make sure you dont race anything faster than a Metro Geo on the way there









Dood, you're just full of it tonite, youz makes me laugh







I doubt it would make it in the hills, probly get passed up by a moped


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

well....still on it. Old motor is disassembled, chanis off, yada yada, putting the new pistons in the other block without the piston tool cause it is worthless for anything over 81mm. 

trans is painted a crapy silver. 

New hood ordered as well. Hopefully a great update soon.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

> putting the new pistons in the other block without the piston tool cause it is worthless for anything over 81mm.


 
there you go boasting again.   

Knock that bitch out! Umm well maybe you shouldn't be hitting women, it's not very nice.....


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> there you go boasting again.
> 
> Knock that bitch out! Umm well maybe you shouldn't be hitting women, it's not very nice.....


 If you do decide to knock her out, use a phone book and a mag light. LAPD style.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> there you go boasting again.


 Boast when its true! haha 



Forty-six and 2 said:


> Knock that bitch out! Umm well maybe you shouldn't be hitting women, it's not very nice.....





TheBurninator said:


> If you do decide to knock her out, use a phone book and a mag light. LAPD style.


 wow, the new format has made my thread uber long, and you two violent. 
Your close enough, give each other a man hug. :sly:  

Bottom end is together. :thumb 
Ended up taking the sawsall to the OEM piston tool, and cutting it to allow a bigger piston through, worked out great, didnt break any rings!!!!! 


















4 days remain. 
Custom trans mount finished. Using a stg1 BFI lower, and a custom upper that I had to sawsall down to fit. It appears my slc came with a Cabrio trans mount from the factory  

Front and rear main seals in thier respective covers, ready to roll. 
I am torquing down the head tomorrow.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Lookin dope Zack. Makin me jealous! Mine will be here next weekend!!!! I was gonna get it today but some prior engagements got in the way.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks dood. I gotta get rolling on this thing again today!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

tighten up sukkah :lurk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

do work! you going to break it in on the way to sowo?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> do work! you going to break it in on the way to sowo?


 Break it in, not break it. lol 

Its approx. 7 hours, I think the rings will be seated and I used assembly lube to ensure it being broke in without spinning a bearing.


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

yea progress


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

yea! eff the progress, you got post #420 dude.....:super


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> yea! eff the progress, you got post #420 dude.....:super


 almost a bit ironic... ALMOST


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Pump it up......
Oil Pump









front main on, and ARP head studs in as well.









more coming tonight, I may be pulling an all nighter.


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)




----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

sweet childhood pic of you Mike.....LOL, hence the "almost irony" Kyle was talking about. :rofl

So....I need a last minute order of lower chain, lower chain tensioner, and the 2 bolts for the tensioner......Or im drivng the benz to sowo and will be pissed.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I got the parts this morning, back at it again.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Properly timed VR6, notice the slack is only on the tensioner side. 










 Non EGR Exhaust manifolds!!!!









Hangin around till I get the covers on, and throw the trans on it. 









More to come.....


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

lookin good!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> lookin good!


 x2 :super:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks guys, I have a lot of clean up to do since Ill be driving this mofo to SoWo in 3.5 days......
Polishing is gonna SUCKKKKKK  ...............


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> Thanks guys, I have a lot of clean up to do since Ill be driving this mofo to SoWo in 3.5 days......
> Polishing is gonna SUCKKKKKK  ...............


 Wow, 3.5 days :sly:...seriously, good luck with that :beer:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Thanks guys, I have a lot of clean up to do since Ill be driving this mofo to SoWo in 3.5 days......
> Polishing is gonna SUCKKKKKK  ...............


 If you polish everything else like the way you polish knob then it will be blingin in no time


----------



## dfuze1 (Apr 15, 2010)

DUDE, its looking smokn for real!!! dang, m jealous! Dude, hit me up cause I lost contact with u since the "nu" forum got in. I have a few question bout ma wheels, thanks


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> If you polish everything else like the way you polish knob then it will be blingin in no time


 :sly: 



dfuze1 said:


> DUDE, its looking smokn for real!!! dang, m jealous! Dude, hit me up cause I lost contact with u since the "nu" forum got in. I have a few question bout ma wheels, thanks


  Thanks man, Im under the gun now...send me a pm. 

Looking like a motor again...pressure plate and clutch are next, then the trans and shoehorned back in.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

motor and trans are IN!!!!

I've been up all night, and probably wont be getting sleep till this thing rolls. SoWo adventure in T-Minus 1 day 22 hours, 23 minutes.

Have pics to post later.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)




----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

ya, pics or it didn't happen


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

You dare doubt the delerious one who hasnt slept yet!!!!!
:huh: 
ill get them up eventually, wrenching first, Ill be back at it after a lunch/part run.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> motor and trans are IN!!!!
> 
> I've been up all night, and probably wont be getting sleep till this thing rolls. SoWo adventure in T-Minus 1 day 22 hours, 23 minutes.
> 
> Have pics to post later.


 You really DO live in the "Doin 'werk" land don't you...?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> You dare doubt the delerious one who hasnt slept yet!!!!!
> :huh:
> ill get them up eventually, wrenching first, Ill be back at it after a lunch/part run.


 HAHA, ya, I know how it is, pop in to check e-mails and take a break from wrenching and someone always has to bust ur balls for pics, so I figured, I'd be that guy


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Anyone who actualy knows DUBZAK, knows he don't just talk about it, he be about it. lol



































and what to do about the hood ride.....when it finally get a hood?!?!?! Idont know what to do with myself now. 










Its not on yet, I'm eating lunch. :super:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

bout it bout it  looking good homie, wish I could see it in person at SOWO, but for me, SOWO NO GO


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

all good man. After SoWo, Im going to get some dough ogether for the first ever episode of VW Overhaulin' with 46&2, dude rado, and Burninator. This will be the time for the Florida Rado GTG, and you had better come!!!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

I would say lets get video footage of the 3 of us out there working on it, but it might just end up being a video of hookers and blow


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

HELLZ YEAH!!! :thumb: 

hookers and blow sound good too


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Are you sure bringing Kyle to help you is a good idea after seeing how little he gets done on his build? 

Just don't get Shawn there or your car will get into OCD hell! Haha!!!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Scuttle, we can have some fresh Coronas made for you at the local Home Depot parking lot.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dogger said:


> Scuttle, we can have some fresh Coronas made for you at the local Home Depot parking lot.


 I was laughing my ass off at that conversation last night HAHAHA


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

TheBurninator said:


> I was laughing my ass off at that conversation last night HAHAHA


 Send him a care package of specially brewed Corona and send him the video of how it was made later. I'm pretty sure I could get a migrant worker at Home Depot to do it for a few bucks. I would just feel odd filming it. Maybe pay his buddy to do that but afraid he might take off with my camera! 

You need to change your sig to say that said actual rocket surgeon was in fact just a bs'er!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dogger said:


> Send him a care package of specially brewed Corona and send him the video of how it was made later. I'm pretty sure I could get a migrant worker at Home Depot to do it for a few bucks. I would just feel odd filming it. Maybe pay his buddy to do that but afraid he might take off with my camera!
> 
> You need to change your sig to say that said actual rocket surgeon was in fact just a bs'er!


 Just don't look while filming it... 

I think the signature needs to be changed too... I will just wait for someone else to say something quotable


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

guys, please don't send me a care package of mexican piss, I can pick that up here, just wouldn't want it to get stale  ... And I'd be pissed if I ended up in a box drinking a stale corona, "ooh, a corona", "ooh, another corona", "ooh, another corona"............ :rofl:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

who invited James Woods damnit :sly:   .....and eventually we will turn our pee into drinking water anyway so the Corona forumla wont change much. :huh: :beer:

Getting closer to key turning time. :clap:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

hahaha, did you get the text from Kyle?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

lol no, but the Rado LIVES!!!! 

I heard it run so Im gonna get some sleep (hopefully).


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*nice!!!*


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

dogger said:


> Just don't get Shawn there or your car will get into OCD hell! Haha!!!


 NOT funny!  I only get all OCD on my own isht. On other OPS (other peoples isht), I only get partial OCD. 

plus I think he may need a local MIG


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Good work Dubzak! 

:thumb:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> *nice!!!*


 oh yes it is except, i fouled the plugs forgetting to pull the fuel pump relay priming the oil pump, but just got some new NGk's.... and am back at it. 


sdezego said:


> NOT funny!  I only get all OCD on my own isht. On other OPS (other peoples isht), I only get partial OCD.
> 
> plus I think he may need a local MIG


 haha, its a little, and my OCD after it was all sealed up has been "did I do the timing right?!?!?!" Freaking me out especially with the fouled plugs making me think I bent a valve lol. 



dogger said:


> Good work Dubzak!
> 
> :thumb:


 thanks man, lack of sleep is < running 2.9 VR hawtnezz


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

still rolling on 2 hours sleep in the last 2 days....lots done. Little more left. :snore:

























Out with the old, In with the new.  









got some 4300k HID's installed as well. 

:thumb:


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

glad to here its running bro. 
I wish i could make it to sowo


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

ah, you "can" has hood ride :rofl: 

and nice custom intake cover


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> "ooh, a corona", "ooh, another corona", "ooh, another corona"............ :rofl:


 "you've got... James Woods 



Sr. Karmann said:


> hahaha, did you get the text from Kyle?


 How to catch a scuttle! 



sdezego said:


> plus I think he may need a local MIG


 No no, i will just use a battery and weld with that


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks guys, but I'm still not done. 
2 of my friends have been here helping out since last night and so far we have accomplished a lot. 
I will say this, all the credit is not mine alone, since these guys to are forgoing sleep to make sure I see SoWo. 

Heres a lil more of whats been going down:
3" MBPS Exhaust on, and OMFG does this motor sound beastly for N/A.
Hood cable
4300k HID's
AC system will be blowing cold in a few minutes. 

I would be nothing with out friends like this, and wouldnt be going to SoWo in the Corrado if they hadn't helped me out.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> No no, i will just use a battery and weld with that


  About 25 something years ago, we replaced the whole front clip of a conv rabbit with coat hangers and an oxy/acet torch


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> thanks guys, but I'm still not done.
> 2 of my friends have been here helping out since last night and so far we have accomplished a lot.
> I will say this, all the credit is not mine alone, since these guys to are forgoing sleep to make sure I see SoWo.
> 
> ...


 Nice! LMK if you need anything last minute. Working from home today and tomorrow.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

well, rushing to finish has claimed another one the day before a show. Ive been up for 2 days with 2 hours of sleep. this is madness.  
My d/s axle just fell apart when jacking up the car, apparently this is not supposed to be the main voyage for the 2.9.

but.. the 3" and motor sound SICK!!!!!!!!
I'll see about a vid of the sound before I put it away tonight. 

See you at the show.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

get some coke to help you stay awake HAHA


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

coke classic, or klassic coke? :rofl:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> coke classic, or klassic coke? :rofl:


only coke classic if there is rum in it, but i was going for klassic coke


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

You are a madman Will. Busting bitches lip must be your thing...  Keep it up bro.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

If it runs , then you did something right and all the wrong is ignored.  lol thats my analogy at least. Nice job will-helm.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Last sighting was 12pm at my house Thurs night picking up and axle. Anyone know if he is still breathing? He was practically falling asleep talking to me


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

he still breathes. i was talking to him on his way to SOWO.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

dude rado said:


> he still breathes. i was talking to him on his way to SOWO.


 Nice! Did he make it in the Corrado or Benz it?


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

sdezego said:


> Nice! Did he make it in the Corrado or Benz it?


he took the benzo. corrado iznt quite ready.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

im alive, after some much needed rest, Im feeling great again. 

Couple reasons why Im glad I didnt bring it to sowo:

The drive up was a hazard of tire treads, somone local had a tread hit their hood which could have been bad if it were me and my brand new carbon hood. 
A/C wouldnt have been vac'd/charged and Its been raining off and on today. Not to mention blazing hot on the drive up. 
Really, a break in wouldnt have been a bad idea with the passat gearbox screaming a mean 3,000rpm at 80, but around town would be best for it. 

Left to resolve for this cars current stage:
The alt pulley doesn't not fit the belt or line up so we'll have to see what is done about that by EPP. They have been good about solving issues in the past and am not worried. 

body stuff: side skirts, new chin spoiler of a different variety (matches the skirts!!!!), and the carbon hatch to match the hood. 
Hood needs to be aligned a little bit, hood cable tightened, and a few other small things besides the axle being put in. 
I got this. lol

It doesnt matter that I didnt drive it up, I know its safe at home and how it sounds. 

sdezego is the man btw!!! Thanks for the loaner, I'll have it back soon. 

dude rado, ill hit you up tomorrow.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

oh yeah, forgot my camera, so the idle sound clip will have to wait.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

well worth it though.


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

cant wait for the video................


sent ya a text will


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Anytime. In retrospect, I think it was a very good idea not to take it. Break it in, work out the bugs, etc close to home. No need to chance it anyway.

I am sure you are having fun anyway


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sorry to hear the C didn't make it to SOWO, but sounds like it is safer being left home, why take the chance for an annual show, keep us posted


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

no worries on SoWo. Great times, partied very hard. resting again and will be tackling the little stuff tomorrow.


sound clip at idle...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wItwF4nn-Vg


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Sounds perfect sir


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

car sounds damn good buddy!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks...the vid is weak cause its only at idle. wait for some rolling sounds with the revs actually letting the sound out. 

who knows what I am doing today, but am hitting the garage after lunch, and picking up the Syncro rear control arms from the post office!!!!!


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

like a pissed off kitten.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> who knows what I am doing today, but am hitting the garage after lunch, and picking up the Syncro rear control arms from the post office!!!!!


Having them powder coated before you send them to me?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sounds great Zak


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

this time ill put the video at the tail pipe so it'll capture it a bit better. 

give me a few minutes. lol


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AYOpDDMKa4


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

sdezego said:


> Anytime. In retrospect, I think it was a very good idea not to take it. Break it in, work out the bugs, etc close to home. No need to chance it anyway.
> 
> I am sure you are having fun anyway


I agree with this completely. 

Amazing work getting it done though. You should cough all over any parts you send to Kyle so maybe whatever it is that you have might rub off on the boy. He might actually get some work done!


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Sounds good, but you need to take that euro spoiler off your rear bumper asap.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

since when do you get to tell me anything JamesS? lol Lower your car u freakin herb. :rofl:

I do work, and you really dont know how much I enjoyed putting that N/A lip (not euro) on the back to piss people off. BTW its also flipped upside down, so.........

Dont you worry, I actually planned on it removing it, once the new lip and skirts are color matched.

Dogger, I know how right that is, and am glad things worked out the way they did.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

my coilovers arrived today....


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

JamesS said:


> my coilovers arrived today....


so you are online looking at how awesome my stuff is, when you shouldn't even be in front a computer and working on your new better center of gravity. :sly:

Get to work. Cause If I have to come up there and finish your car its going to be very expensive for you. Im not a nice person without sleep btw.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

There is a thing called school and there is a thing called needing a car to get to school. It gets in the way sometimes.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

How do you expect to get girls at school with all the wheel gap?
:rofl:

j/k JamesS, do work.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Don't Canadian girls like lots of wheel gap?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Not sure, but It doesnt matter anyway. lol

I'll have an actual update again in a few days.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AYOpDDMKa4


Wow, man that sounds badass...i'm thinking VR's may be good afterall, lol


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

going out for my first drive!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*ENJOI!!!!*


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> going out for my first drive!!!!!!!!!!!



...and den??


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> ...and den??


did he just keep driving? Maybe a road trip to CO???


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> did he just keep driving? Maybe a road trip to CO???


Or maybe back up to SOWO to prove a point


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

Sounds awesome, man! And always looks good!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Or maybe back up to SOWO to prove a point


hahaha


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

70km and all is well except voltage. Im making barely 12v. If its the alt time for a 140amp Eurovan alt. 

Motor has pull even at 1/4 throttle. I will have no problem breaking it in with traffic.


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)




----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Dyno yet????


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

ein said:


> Dyno yet????


:laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I want a ride!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Sorry Im all out of moustache rides gave them out last night. 

I need an alternator. Getting one today.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

HAHAHA! F you Zachman. :laugh: 

Seriously though, it sounds pretty sick. :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh, you meant the car...lol

120 amp Alt upgrade ordered, will be here this afternoon.


----------



## Roadhog_ (Feb 26, 2007)

I like :beer:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Go work on your Corrado you say? OK. 

120amp alt has a $140.00 core charge


----------



## Roadhog_ (Feb 26, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> Go work on your Corrado you say? OK.
> 
> 120amp alt has a $140.00 core charge


So.. it's like free then?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

ya...NO. 

I want my money back tonight so I'm a little motivated.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> ya...NO.
> 
> I want my money back tonight so I'm a little motivated.


for hookers and blow, I presume


----------



## Roadhog_ (Feb 26, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> Go work on your Corrado you say? OK.


Actually, I did work today. I installed my new front ash tray, and fog light switch. No more holes in the dash. :beer:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, im making ~14 volts again, Optima RED TOP was running the car and the old alt was dying. Funny thing, date stamped 40th day of 92  I was rolling on the original alternator the whole time. :laugh:

A/C dryer installed, tomorrow I'll have cold air again. 

Still left:
Strut bars: I have some posts to grind down up front, the rear is a breeze
Hatch (I know Im slacking cause I've been sitting on the hatch for almost 2 years) :screwy:

Pray the voltage issues were the reason the HID's werent firing correctly, only one would come on and they both would flicker when switched, but one would sap voltage it was seeming.

Im really glad I did not drive to SoWo on a rush job as it might have been a disaster after all the little quirks I've uncovered.

Like the rare stuff in my parts collection, some things are just meant to be for the better. 

back to w3rk


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm back in the saddle again.


----------



## cyron24 (May 23, 2010)

might a sugest a black cat Nc hood with a blood red tint


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

hm, you can go lower :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> hm, you can go lower :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

cyron24 said:


> might a sugest a black cat Nc hood with a blood red tint


  :screwy: and what the hell is a "black cat Nc hood" ?!?!? Nevermind, cause it doesn't matter what it is. K thnxbye

Carbon Hatch will be for the haters too.  




crisvr6 said:


> hm, you can go lower :laugh:


Once its wider, and I get the new axles and trans  in, I may have to notch. yes for sure. thanks!


Sr. Karmann said:


> :laugh:


:beer:

Wait till you have your "kneecap" wheels on :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> :screwy: and what the hell is a "black cat Nc hood" ?!?!? Nevermind, cause it doesn't matter what it is. K thnxbye


I think this is what he was talking about


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Once its wider, and I get the new axles and trans  in, I may have to notch. yes for sure. thanks!


i guess I can play notchinator for a day :sly:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

notchinator. lol

Still putting mileage on it to break it in. The TT chip in it is not a cam chip, new software is needed for the dizzy motor.


----------



## AceWaters (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats man! Awesome work!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

ACE!!! whad up! 
Thanks man. A long time with out my Corrado made me insane. :screwy::laugh:

just under 500km. Im happy. :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Check this out, figured this may interest you:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110540669369&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Zak you think you were crazy without it, I have been since November with out even seeing mine!!!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Check this out, figured this may interest you:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110540669369&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


thanks for posting that link, But I cant do anything with syncro except hack up the rear suspension beam to fit the hadex . the 5 speed set up will work with that if someone wants the older syncro stuff. 




cstanley19 said:


> Zak you think you were crazy without it, I have been since November with out even seeing mine!!!


I feel bad for you man, but whatever, yours is coming back bad as fahk. I only built a lil n/a motor Mr. VRT.....


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> hm, you can go lower :laugh:


this pic almost makes the front arches look pulled


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

TheBurninator said:


> this pic almost makes the front arches look pulled


now its pulled :laugh:


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

> now its pulled


 something to look forward to.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> now its pulled :laugh:


 Haha, the extended rockers finally show me what the smoothed ABT skirts will kinda look like in a few days 

I have to section the new front lip before it can be put on. :banghead: but it matches the skirts nicely. 



dude rado said:


> something to look forward to.


 dont lie, your gonna have some fun helping me out. :beer: 
I suck at body work, but am fakin awesome at assembling motors. When your ready that is. 

still a ton of work to do before this "stage" of the car is done and I can move on to the next level.


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

September isnt too far away buddybear.:thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> Haha, the extended rockers finally show me what the smoothed ABT skirts will kinda look like in a few days


 Did you get a set of the Dubtechnik ones? If so, I would like to come by to check fitment. I have heard mixed reviews, so I would like to see for myself. If they are anything like their other stuff :banghead:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

sorry, real deal ABT's made of Urethane. Wanna make a mold from them? :laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> sorry, real deal ABT's made of Urethane. Wanna make a mold from them? :laugh:


 ahhh... You buy them from the great white north? 

Either way, Real ABT smoothed skirts =  

As far as a mold. I have done lots of glass and mold work in my younger years, but avoid it like the Parliament House  (only has meaning for locals)


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

sdezego said:


> As far as a mold. I have done lots of glass and mold work in my younger years, but avoid it like the Parliament House  (only has meaning for locals)


 I am so dropping Kyle off there when he visits.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> I am so dropping Kyle off there when he visits.


 hahahahaha :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> I am so dropping Kyle off there when he visits.


 sounds like fun to me


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> sounds like fun to me


 Ya dood, you will love it and fit in just fine


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Just messing Kyle  I wouldnt do that to you. McNair....maybe...lol. 

So 1300km and climbing. Little issues here and there but nothing to scream about. I did put the car together on almost 3 days wth no sleep. 
Never doing that again. 

I obtained a new Dremel 8200 cordless, and am plotting on doing a lot of things in the next few days....

RSD Strut tower brace up front is next. :thumbup: (should be the cf hatch but I'm lazy)


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Just messing Kyle  I wouldnt do that to you. McNair....maybe...lol.
> 
> So 1300km and climbing. Little issues here and there but nothing to scream about. I did put the car together on almost 3 days wth no sleep.
> Never doing that again.
> ...


 OOOH its one of those places... If you are sending McNair there then it probably has 12 year old thai ladyboys


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

More shenanigans:

what has 6 jets per nozzle and is measued at 23#'s? :laugh:

well whatever they are they were free.99.


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

> they are they were free.99


 i think i seen some for 5.90 free.


----------



## The Snuggler (May 29, 2010)

DUBZAK said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AYOpDDMKa4


 Feisty


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

LOL!!!!

well, thanks to CrisVR6, I have a vision into the future. 









Theres a few other items that will be added  , but you get the idea.


----------



## The Snuggler (May 29, 2010)

Yea, I saw that pic in the photochop thread badass color to choose :beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

or this blue  










and you go wider with the rs wheels ? or you buy some other ?


----------



## The Snuggler (May 29, 2010)

crisvr6 said:


> or this blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's also a nice blue and zach can just sell me his wheels... Did someone say free.99?:laugh: 

The .99 is shipping haha


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> or this blue
> 
> 
> 
> and you go wider with the rs wheels ? or you buy some other ?


 I think I know *who's *blue that is, and thats not gonna fly. 

Same wheel's just a bot wider when body work allows. 



The Snuggler said:


> That's also a nice blue and zach can just sell me his wheels... Did someone say free.99?:laugh:
> 
> The .99 is shipping haha


 No Deal!!! :beer: Thanks man. :thumbup:

Drillin holes for the strut bar and have passed 1000 miles!!!!!!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> I think I know *who's *blue that is, and thats not gonna fly.


 its not sean`s blue :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Sean who? :laugh:

I believe the front fender thats lacking the pearl coat makes the blue look a lot lighter. The color has more purple pearl in it that the p/s can't show.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

ummm, I can haz more videos of exhaust?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> Sean who? :laugh:


 this sean


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

nickzom said:


> ummm, I can haz more videos of exhaust?


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twCIq7jZVDY




crisvr6 said:


> this sean


 

Sorry, I have no idea who that is. :laugh:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twCIq7jZVDY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dayum dude, that sounds like a really pissed of Subaru. i love it.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

what is the downpipe setup? you do have stock manifolds right? what about the cat?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

lol

Dont think thats exactly how I'd describe it, but the fuel maps have leveled out after 1000 miles. I have the 268 idle, and this thing wakes up after 4k like WOAH. 

:thumbup: Ill get a rippin video run when someone else rides with me to hold the camera. :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

nickzom said:


> what is the downpipe setup? you do have stock manifolds right? what about the cat?


 stock DP, non egr mani's and Test Pipe. :beer:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> stock DP, non egr mani's and Test Pipe. :beer:


 
never thought a vr6 could sound like that :beer:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

The heart of a 11.0 to 1 N/A Animal. With a pretty sweet RSD bar


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

what does it sound like at higher rpms? that is just a very unique sound it makes


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

nickzom said:


> what does it sound like at higher rpms? that is just a very unique sound it makes


 Like a 100ft tall Chewbacca getting raped. Loudly. 

Like i said, Ill get a vid soon since I can now haz fun with motor.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Like a 100ft tall Chewbacca getting raped. Loudly.
> 
> Like i said, Ill get a vid soon since I can now haz fun with motor.


 









you edittttttted your post earlier :sly:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twCIq7jZVDY


 It's OK, i guess... :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

lol, that really is a weak video.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

yah who would wanna be like me lol:screwy: 

p.s. dont take me seriously. people often do lol


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

who are you again? lol

Dont worry, I dont.


----------



## pako (Jul 29, 2004)

DUBZAK, did you do anything to ECU to make it run on 11:1? 
I did a full rebuild with 10.5:1 pistons on a euro 2.9 block bored to 82.5, cat-back Supersprint, rest is stock. And now I have a very strange dyno with only 143 crank hp and torque curve like on a diesel. 
Can you suggest what could it be - stock software on 10.5:1CR, missed tooth on cams, or other?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Not yet, am looking into many different options but nobody near me does custom tunes 
The car is runnng a basic Techtonics Chip to help out cause stock wasnt going to fly for me. 

I had ignition ping running 93 octane and have since switched to 100 octane. No more pinging . 

No dyno's yet.
Bildon Motorsport might have software for us both. :thumbup:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Not yet, am looking into many different options but nobody near me does custom tunes
> The car is runnng a basic Techtonics Chip to help out cause stock wasnt going to fly for me.
> 
> I had ignition ping running 93 octane and have since switched to 100 octane. No more pinging .
> ...


 Move to altitude... no need to increase octane... just make the air thinner  

You can always go standalone.


----------



## pako (Jul 29, 2004)

I have VF stage 1 waiting for install in my garage with a chip from C2, but it is done for 10:1 CR. Just want to find my 50 horses back before putting that stuff on. Probably will have another challenge to run 6 psi on a 10.5:1 CR... 
Plan to make another dyno with EGT and AFR to be sure that I have right mixture and no detonation. And probably I should try 100 as well.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

pako said:


> And probably I should try 100 as well.


 Sending you a pm. :thumbup: 


As for software, Bildon doesnt sell their tune. SO back searching for someone. Where you are located would make a difference, there are custom VR6 chip tuners all over Germany and the UK. :banghead:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Sending you a pm. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> As for software, Bildon doesnt sell their tune. SO back searching for someone. Where you are located would make a difference, there are custom VR6 chip tuners all over Germany and the UK. :banghead:


 standalone


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

:screwy: :laugh:

Sounds expensive. ...Lugnuts.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> :screwy: :laugh:
> 
> Sounds expensive. ...Lugnuts.


 lugtronic or ms 

I like ms personally. I know Shawn does too


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

ITB's


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

nickzom said:


> ITB's


 Too much of a pain to fit and tune. Been there done that


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Too much of a pain to fit and tune. Been there done that


 
i guess my MK2 VR6 project will get ITB's then. when I start it


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

No to the ITB's. The idea is to retain the distributor and the OE manifold. 

Maybe in a MK2 or even MK1 Scirocco 

I may be scoring some software, just killed my phone battery calling in all sorts of favors from people I hardly even know....lol

Tomorrow I'll find out. :thumbup:


----------



## 92rado2.8 (Jul 12, 2004)

You should buy my plug and play MS setup. Seriously I have a harness make by KP tuning that you just plug into your dizzy OEM harness and voila your running on MS. Seriously that easy LMK if you would be interested. Glad to here your car is running good to. I would like to see what it can do on the dyno.:beer: 

P.S. It has a good "tune" on it as well. With 268's, and a freshened head it made 189 whp on an otherwise very stock motor. This was at 10.5:1 too so your not that far off. A couple of hours on the dyno and you would be golden.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

92rado2.8 said:


> You should buy my plug and play MS setup. Seriously I have a harness make by KP tuning that you just plug into your dizzy OEM harness and voila your running on MS. Seriously that easy LMK if you would be interested. Glad to here your car is running good to. I would like to see what it can do on the dyno.:beer:


 OH... would you mind sending me the MSQ for that Tim?  

Seriously Will do that! It is a killer tune that is ready to go. Just add a vacuum line and worst case back off the timing a hair and it will be perfect for you!


----------



## 92rado2.8 (Jul 12, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> OH... would you mind sending me the MSQ for that Tim?
> 
> Seriously Will do that! It is a killer tune that is ready to go. Just add a vacuum line and worst case back off the timing a hair and it will be perfect for you!


 It on the MS forums Im sure Need_a_VR6 put it up. IF not I will have to search for it.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

92rado2.8 said:


> It on the MS forums Im sure Need_a_VR6 put it up. IF not I will have to search for it.


 He put up the base tune but not that final one. 

Worst case hook the ECU to the stim and pull it off of there


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Maybe.....sending ya a PM.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

:laugh:

Dont be hatin' on my pimp hat man.









"How you doing? Why dont you......Oh.... My Apologies. She's legal. Carry on. "
:laugh:


----------



## AceWaters (Sep 2, 2008)

BWHAHAHAHAHAHA!!:laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

:laugh:

Dogger, I dont remember my eyes being that bloodshot?!?!?!


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

TheBurninator said:


> OOOH its one of those places... If you are sending McNair there then it probably has 12 year old thai ladyboys


my spidy senses were tingling!!! well, SOMETHING was tingling


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> I like ms personally. I know Shawn does too


I swear by it! Chip tuning is for people who haven't (yet) gone to S/A or for CA or smog state foks who have no other option. Notice I say "yet", because sooner or later you will get tired of hack a55 tunes and get tired of shelling out $$ for crap


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

:laugh: NOOBER! Glad to see you lurkin' hommie. 

Trial of some software will be here tomorrow while I wait to hear on a race file. sssshhhhhh yo mouf.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

sdezego said:


> I swear by it! Chip tuning is for people who haven't (yet) gone to S/A or for CA or smog state foks who have no other option. Notice I say "yet", because sooner or later you will get tired of hack a55 tunes and get tired of shelling out $$ for crap


Yep!!!! I have emissions here and still use it. Just have to know the difference between tuning for power and tuning for emissions.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

If I have any hope of getting the car to the next stage and getting to H20, I gotta chill out for a little and build the parts collection for the AWD and not go crazy for moar powa, till I have moar traction. 

Baby steps, I'm not as baller as people might think! lol

I will say that stand alone is something I do a lot of reading on, because one day I'll be there. Not yet though. :thumbup:


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

can't believe how many douche's there are lurking around this forum anymore.... 
nice to see your progress zak... looking forward to h2o buddy


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

have u tried talking to AWE about their cam and comp tune from GIAC... thats what i had on that monstah of a Rado i built back in the day... not sure Garrett Lim still provides it but worth a shot, it was tuned also for the Schrick mani and velocity sport tuning big bore throttle body...the one that had welds on the sides....it was pretty siiiiiiiiiiick


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I kinda got hosed by GIAC and their beat encryption board they expected me to pay to replace on a Brand New Chip.

I'm trying to NOT give them the business and am looking at other alternatives. I'll tell you about it in person next time I see ya. :beer:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

can C2 do a custom tune?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

yeah...for OBD2 cars. 

Chip is here!!!!!! Stupid late mail....lol

It was someones personal tune for a modded motor and I hope to see some great results from it! Going to work. :thumbup:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> yeah...for OBD2 cars.
> 
> Chip is here!!!!!! Stupid late mail....lol
> 
> It was someones personal tune for a modded motor and I hope to see some great results from it! Going to work. :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Fired on the first key turn, good sign of good software. 

Idle is smooth as butter now!


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

you haz dyno runz now?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Dyno will come. :thumbup:

The tune I'm now running is supposed to be for 264's and 10.5 to 1 comp so with 11.0 to 1 and 268's it's not too far off where I need to be. The compression changes to the map are important more so than 4 degees of cam duration. 

I'm not sure I'm going to take this chip, I am testing the tune before I decide and was given someone kinda famous's personal chip to try ! :beer: 



DUBZAK said:


> just killed my phone battery calling in all sorts of favors from people I hardly even know....lol


 :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> Dyno will come. :thumbup:


you make a little vid, when it is on the dyno ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> you make a little vid, when it is on the dyno ?


I agree, vid or it didn't happen


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

No vid anytime soon. 
I'm just going to drive this mofo...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> I'm just going to drive this mofo...


BAH, we still need vid :laugh:

Getting it ready for your trip to SoFla in August?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

chad needs a cam and should hunt you, to make a vid :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> chad needs a cam and should hunt you, to make a vid :laugh:


You know I will :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

me too when i would live there :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> me too when i would live there :laugh:


C'mon cross the pond


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> C'mon cross the pond


And bring your car. We should have some American power seatbelts and cluster to get you federalized no sweat!

Chad, I know you'll have the video cam at the GTG, so maybe your crazy enough to ride with me for camera shots? :laugh: Or set the camera in your car for some drive (fly) by's. 

:thumbup:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

cant wait to hear this when its opened up


----------



## 86GLIvr6 (Mar 2, 2010)

extremely nice


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> And bring your car. We should have some American power seatbelts and cluster to get you federalized no sweat!
> 
> Chad, I know you'll have the video cam at the GTG, so maybe your crazy enough to ride with me for camera shots? :laugh: Or set the camera in your car for some drive (fly) by's.
> 
> :thumbup:


:thumbup: to all


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah about that GTG thing St. Skuttle.......I'll be there as long as my car is put together . You never know with me, Ill just rip it apart If I get pissed at it. 

So..this tune is nice. 

2100 Kilometers total and clocking!

New software is doing well, though I doubt the little driving I've done since It was put in has allowed the computer to reconfigure fully. Motronic FTW  :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Yeah about that GTG thing St. Skuttle.......I'll be there as long as my car is put together . You never know with me, Ill just rip it apart If I get pissed at it.


I know exactly what you mean  Hope to see you there. spoke with a couple O town, fellow C owners that will try to make it as well


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

anymore exhaust vids yet?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

not yet, especially since its a Corrado, I keep uncovering ther bull schtuff that needs to be addressed before I can get to that. 

Hang in there though.....Its coming. :thumbup:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

ok, opcorn:


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

ill believe them ish without video. i can hear it over the phone. sounds great william, cant wait to get to Florida and do some work on that beast.:thumbup:


----------



## VWPOPS (May 9, 2010)

Is this thing running? Silent Bob said it's not.... LOL


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

VWPOPS said:


> Is this thing running? Silent Bob said it's not.... LOL


but Jay said it sounded so sweet, even he'd fu(k it!!!! :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

VWPOPS said:


> Is this thing running? Silent Bob said it's not.... LOL


I told him it was his turn to have a Karmann Vehicle that takes up more space on a driveway or garage than on the road. 

2800 Kilometers and climbing. Issues with small stuff cause its a Corrado after all, and motor swaps are cans of worms!  :laugh:



Sr. Karmann said:


> but Jay said it sounded so sweet, even he'd fu(k it!!!! :laugh:


:laugh: There actually is a guy local who is known as Silent Bob. Real Name Richard and he is a Dick.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> :laugh: There actually is a guy local who is known as Silent Bob. Real Name Richard and he is a Dick.



:laugh: I still stand by my post tho


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Not runing a skid plate = cracked PS pump :banghead:

Bad serp tensioner is "trickf*cking" my knock sensors into dumping fuel. 
The new tune was running so good I feel the differnces that much which is crazy, but also a good thing. 

Both matters are being attended to with haste. New stuff should be here before the weekend. 

The powdercoated accessory bracket has been removed and replaced with the older style Corrado specefic 2 piece accesssory bracket. Voltage is 14.4 again.  

Rear RSD strut bar also is in. 

Have to rewire the headunit power wire, and a slew of other little stuff that wont keep me down. 

I'm back to doin' w3rk like a madman. :beer::beer: :laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Bring that thing by when you are ready to run the piss out of it


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

sucks about the PS pump, but looks like your workin through those bugs at a good time so you can enjoy easy riding to MD. You have to stop in VA so we can ride up together!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Bring that thing by when you are ready to run the piss out of it


:laugh:

Soon as this stuff gets tackled :thumbup:



cstanley19 said:


> sucks about the PS pump, but looks like your workin through those bugs at a good time so you can enjoy easy riding to MD. You have to stop in VA so we can ride up together!


Dude...now that you have shiny rollerz too, Its probably a bad Idea for us to be driving near each other on a sunny day. Liable to blind people.


----------



## VWPOPS (May 9, 2010)

doesn't exist without video's....


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

New tensioner recieved and promptly ground down with the dremmel. Im now finishng up 120, and will have one more piece of underhood bling after a few more gits and some compound.  

Forget coatings and chroming, polishing is a dying art form.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## VWPOPS (May 9, 2010)

Unicorn


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

well it is my Eleanor.....


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Stopped at 320 grit. Numbers shaved off the side though. 

I have to get a new bearing for the gruven pulley before it goes back on. 

Thats all for now.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

:thumbup: still want some vids though


----------



## rokstar (May 24, 2009)

your doing it right dude. very nice :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

looking good dood :thumbup:


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

your corrado is looking great!!!! 
sent you a pm


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

DUBZAK said:


> Forget coatings and chroming, polishing is a dying art form.


A lot of work at times and upkeep is pita. Results look good though. :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Once I get a wheel and pads, I have a feeling the barrels will be on the to do list.


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

DUBZAK said:


> New tensioner recieved and promptly ground down with the dremmel. Im now finishng up 120, and will have one more piece of underhood bling after a few more gits and some compound.
> 
> Forget coatings and chroming, polishing is a dying art form.


 Well since u have no jobby job then polishing the knob is all haz can do.....hood ridaopcorn:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

:laugh:

You haznt seen the "Hood Ride" in a minute.....:beer:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Update:

Well, I got a used pump, and it turned out to be busted too. Used it as a core, and got me a NOS OEM ZF pump. Im resisting the urge to polish the housing...:laugh:

The lightweight aluminum steering pump pulley is waiting on new harware, then all going in tomorrow. 


















Had a root canal last week, and getting a crown done tomorrow. :thumbdown: This has put a damper on a few things and this project. 

I think I am just going to button things up a little, and drive it to H20 as is (pretty much). 
This will allow me to stack some cash, then offer some kids in the Snow Belt an escape over the winter. (U, Me and 42) :laugh: :beer:

Gathering my parts collection for the respray and AWD, in the mean time.....still doin' w3rk. :thumbup:


----------



## VWPOPS (May 9, 2010)

do you happen to have a stock shifter sitting around? Or short shifter... My reverse lockout piece is busted... 


Open to recommendations for a new assembly to perhaps...


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

zak, seems like you and i are of the few polished corrado vr's lately... lots of black crinkle p.c. and chrome, but few polish the hell outa everything. i like :thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

I always wondered what the PS working pressure was. 95bar  That's almost 1400 Psi


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

neat project


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

VWPOPS said:


> do you happen to have a stock shifter sitting around? Or short shifter... My reverse lockout piece is busted...
> Open to recommendations for a new assembly to perhaps...


Its kinda early to say, but as soon as I do the trans swap, Ill have mine available. Neuspeed no longer makes the shifter, so If you can find one, jump on it. I'll ask my connections localy for ya.



dapucker1 said:


> zak, seems like you and i are of the few polished corrado vr's lately... lots of black crinkle p.c. and chrome, but few polish the hell outa everything. i like :thumbup:


So your saying I should polish the pump too?!!?!??!? :laugh:
I need a wheel, and pads for the shine to come back out on the manifold and V/C. 

Your under hood bling is stellar sir!



sdezego said:


> I always wondered what the PS working pressure was. 95bar  That's almost 1400 Psi


  

Im glad I went OE and not aftermarket....



carsluTT said:


> neat project


 Thank you sir.  :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

You need some BBS RS engine pullies. :thumbup:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


>


polish it!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

And when you're finished polishing it. Clear coat it or else all of that polish work will look like ish a few weeks later...


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Polish EVERYTHING :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

dogger said:


> You need some BBS RS engine pullies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




x2 :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

that is WIN right there.....

:laugh:

Thanks Cris!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

damn, 24 hrs and you got the 3 pulley bolts in. You are truly on Kyle and my pace now :beer: :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

:beer::beer:

haha, I get distracted...Had a birthday party downtown, got a crown at the dentist, and the new bolts didnt arrive until late halting progress. I do w3rk. While waiting I FINALLY started taking apart the hatch so Its off the road till the carbon one goes on. Officially. :laugh: 

Here is something else that halts the progress, OE bolts need a bigger washer due to the difference in thickness of the aluminum pulley. Not a big problem, just a PITA. 
:banghead:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> While waiting I FINALLY started taking apart the hatch so Its off the road *till the carbon one goes on*. Officially. :laugh:


^^  Really? So, it will be CF hood AND HATCH... :thumbup:


----------



## VWPOPS (May 9, 2010)

This guy is goal oriented... I don't care what bob says...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^  Really? So, it will be CF hood AND HATCH... :thumbup:


After your arches ETC are done you should probably do the rest of the car in carbon... Just make molds of the panels.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

TheBurninator said:


> After your arches ETC are done you should probably do the rest of the car in carbon... Just make molds of the panels.


HAHA, that's exactly was I was thinking too 
He's a polish / carbon freak


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

VWPOPS said:


> This guy is goal oriented... I don't care what bob says...


Yeah, I can be goal oriented, and Nobobdy cares what Bob says really...



TheBurninator said:


> After your arches ETC are done you should probably do the rest of the car in carbon... Just make molds of the panels.


Thought of that already......:laugh:



RedYellowWhite said:


> He's a polish / carbon freak


 Dont forget the Gold too  :laugh:


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

alright. i live on the WEST side of our united states. will lives on the east side. with that being said.....i will get calls from will at like 1 or 2am. being 4 or 5am there. hes doen work on his corrado! hasnt slept yet. constantly doen work.
:beer::beer:get some sleep dubzak:beer::beer:


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

crisvr6 said:


> x2 :thumbup:


um....... yeah........ im going to go ahead and order my full RS vr pull set now.... ahah...... super work Mr. ... 1 free lapdance for u.....


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Need some of this! Some carbon and gold. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjd_MKbHGRk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dude rado said:


> alright. i live on the WEST side of our united states. will lives on the east side. with that being said.....i will get calls from will at like 1 or 2am. being 4 or 5am there. hes doen work on his corrado! hasnt slept yet. constantly doen work.
> :beer::beer:get some sleep dubzak:beer::beer:


meth is a helluva drug


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

dude rado said:


> alright. i live on the WEST side of our united states. will lives on the east side. with that being said.....i will get calls from will at like 1 or 2am. being 4 or 5am there. hes doen work on his corrado! hasnt slept yet. constantly doen work.
> :beer::beer:get some sleep dubzak:beer::beer:


Are you sure these are booty calls when he's drunk and lonely?


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

i doubt hes trying to exercise his LRPs on me being 3500 miles away.


----------



## MK3WOLF (Dec 2, 2009)

LOOKS BEASTY :thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

dude rado said:


> i doubt hes trying to exercise his LRPs on me being 3500 miles away.



He said something about the sound of your voice helps him to unwind and feel blissful after a hard days work.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

dogger said:


> Need some of this! Some carbon and gold.


:what: Thats nutz!

Dont worry, Im not on the Meth. :screwy: Kyles just mad he got trumped by 3 bolts.  :laugh:



dogger said:


> He said something about the sound of your voice helps him to unwind and feel blissful after a hard days work.


Pfffft, I am Unemployeed, and the single moms dont get off till 2am, so after a lil fun, I call Mike to boast about my conquests...:laugh: as he did for me when he was in Texas. 

As for actual w3rk sly: you slackers....  :laugh:

Hoping to have the steel hatch appart tonight. Carbon one out of storage sitting in my living room waiting for the guts. :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> meth is a helluva drug


HAHAHA, just what I was gonna post cept, COCAINE!!! :sly:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> HAHAHA, just what I was gonna post cept, COCAINE!!! :sly:


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

its all about those 80s metal moms huh will.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dude rado said:


> its all about those 80s metal moms huh will.


Listerine is a hellofa drug..........:laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Need some of this to feed your carbon addiction...


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm going to need more than that for my adiction. :sly: :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> I'm going to need more than that for my adiction. :sly: :laugh:


Wait till you see the picture that James and I have planned... Good thing I party like a rock star


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I almost scared to see what you have brewing....:sly: :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Now the I can haz "Hatch" ride....*


























I kinda want to rip around the block with no hatch....:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> I kinda want to rip around the block with no hatch....:laugh:


Thatz a given


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Now you can squeeze more fat chicks in there! Just in time for the weekend! :thumbup:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Why not just get some of that 3m carbon vinyl and wrap your car. Instant baller.


----------



## iAco (Aug 3, 2004)

Looking good. Curious to see how you remove the wires from the old hatch. The rubber boot seems to be to big to slide thru the hatch.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

iAco said:


> Looking good. Curious to see how you remove the wires from the old hatch. The rubber boot seems to be to big to slide thru the hatch.


Thats the opposite way!  :laugh::beer:

The rubber in between the hatch and body isnt meant to go through the hatch, you need to unplug from the inside of the car first and use that to pull the hatch harness out. 

This is where I am stopping tonight. Since the harness has to go through the sides of the hatch, I have unplugged everything in the bottom of the hatch, and am sliding the harnesses up the channels in the side using a screwdriver and the little holes in the side ridge to help poke them through. This is a PITA and I am not done. :banghead:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

You know how meticulous I am. When I stripped the 93, I tried to save every harness. I got most of the hatch wires out, but the ground lump and a few others caused the frustration to get the better of me. Hatch harness = 1 Me = 0 :sly:

If I had to do it again, I would de-pin all plugs.


----------



## iAco (Aug 3, 2004)

sdezego said:


> If I had to do it again, I would de-pin all plugs.


That is exactly what I am going to do when the time comes. It'll be a pain, but it's probably the easiest way to do it without cutting the harness.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Depinning tool anyone? I am about to lose that battle as well Shawn. :banghead:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Depinning tool anyone? I am about to lose that battle as well Shawn. :banghead:


I can haz paperclip


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

Looks good, man! I'm jealous of the carbon hood and hatch.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I can haz paperclip


More affordable. :thumbup: McGruber!

Some of those depinning tools are expensive!


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

nice work will 
calls for a little MEGGAMAN BABY!!!!!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

iAco said:


> That is exactly what I am going to do when the time comes. It'll be a pain, but it's probably the easiest way to do it without cutting the harness.


 Well after getting the old one out, any connections with a 3 pin plug must get de-pinned or you will have to cut the 3 pin ones to get the harness out. :banghead: 



Sr. Karmann said:


> I can haz paperclip


 No soup for you! 1 Year!  



wRek said:


> Looks good, man! I'm jealous of the carbon hood and hatch.


 Thanks dude, but no need to be jealous. 



dogger said:


> More affordable. :thumbup: McGruber!
> 
> Some of those depinning tools are expensive!


 Yes they are and they arent all that spectacular.



dude rado said:


> nice work will
> calls for a little MEGGAMAN BABY!!!!!


 Haha WTF?!?!?! :what: :sly: 

Soon. It will be done. Im calling it a night though and leaving my living room a total mess!









Right side harness is in, left side remains after I re-pin two 3 pin connections. There was some damage done to some of the wires I might end up cleaning up and repairing. :banghead: Caused by the wiring the PO did for the rear fog light mostly.... 

This is my first endeavor into the hatches' wiring harness. I'm such a noob. haha

MOAR 2 Dew.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dogger said:


> More affordable. :thumbup: McGruber!
> 
> Some of those depinning tools are expensive!


 I used a hair pin from the girlfriend as a depinning tool. Worked well.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> No soup for you! 1 Year!


 :laugh: 



TheBurninator said:


> I used a hair pin from the girlfriend as a depinning tool. Worked well.


 How much did that *really* cost? :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> How much did that *really* cost? :laugh:


 :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Both hatches together, green one is a little gutted at the moment.










Harnesses in (for the most part) 










Green Wing on Carbon hatch till those TEC replica's are made available.  Hurry up with that please. 










Its getting there..... :laugh:

:beer:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> Green Wing on Carbon hatch till those TEC replica's are made available.  Hurry up with that please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 

That "dogger" special is gonna look good...:thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> Both hatches together, green one is a little gutted at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 at the end when you have carbon fenders and bumpers with the hood and hatch, you have to weigh your car  ah wait you need also some carbon rs :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> at the end when you have carbon fenders and bumpers with the hood and hatch, you have to weigh your car  ah wait you need also some carbon rs :laugh:


 The funny thing is that hatch is only about a lb less than stock.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Also, you should probably ask Verdict Motorsports make you a GOLD rear wiper delete


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

then he needs those makrolon windows


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

and he needs to spray the underside black or something instead of the mocha from daves car lol


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> at the end when you have carbon fenders and bumpers with the hood and hatch, you have to weigh your car  ah wait you need also some carbon rs :laugh:


 Why, the polished RS's weigh only 17lbs!!!! 



TheBurninator said:


> The funny thing is that hatch is only about a lb less than stock.


 Its a few more than that, I will weigh the metal one an get the actual LB. differences. Carbon one weighs in at a whole 13.8 lbs with the clear and paint from Dave. 



RedYellowWhite said:


> Also, you should probably ask Verdict Motorsports make you a GOLD rear wiper delete


 Wiper already deleted. 



crisvr6 said:


> then he needs those makrolon windows


  



corrado_sean2 said:


> and he needs to spray the underside black or something instead of the mocha from daves car lol


 Im leaving it!!! 
No paint till color change except a few small spots I plan to hit up before for H20. I just spent 2k of my build fund on dental care.  Kinda put a damper on plans. 

Im going to be off my feet for the next day or so. Work will resume then. :thumbup:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Why, the polished RS's weigh only 17lbs!!!!


 Everyone always thinks RS' always weigh so much. But they are a pretty light wheel. 

Now my ML's... those are heavy!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


>


 these plastic windows for race cars


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

TheBurninator said:


> Everyone always thinks RS' always weigh so much. But they are a pretty light wheel.


 em no, i thought he wanted all in carbon also the wheels


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> these plastic windows for race cars


  Those are pretty sweet, but should only be for track cars. 


crisvr6 said:


> em no, i thought he wanted all in carbon also the wheels


 Im not going to lie, carbon lips or centers would be sick!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

i thought only the one for the hatch


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

liking what i'm seeing sir opcorn:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> Wiper already deleted.


 
...oops  




DUBZAK said:


> Im leaving it!!!
> No paint till color change except a few small spots I plan to hit up before for H20. I just spent 2k of my build fund on dental care.  Kinda put a damper on plans.


 ^^ Teeth are overrated... who needs them anyways, when u have a killer Corrado? :sly:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Carbon Junkie! Add you to the list of Carbon Junkies on here. Need to get 42 back with the program and stop going to raves.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> Carbon Junkie! Add you to the list of Carbon Junkies on here. Need to get 42 back with the program and stop going to raves.


 Didn't he say he was getting a carbon grill? That's why he's spending so much time at the dentist, carbon tooth swaps :laugh: 

Man, that'd be sooper grosssssss :sly:


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

All you guys are funny.... Gotta love the Corrado community... We are all crazy!!! I'm still trying to get mine to daily driver status..... It's happening extremely slow though......


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*dubzak*

and you need this  










tried something, chrome lip, carbon center, gold bolts :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> and you need this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 now all you need is CF fenders, doors, shell, bumpers and doggers 70mm lip  

Oh, and e-code bezels :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

and a carbon exhaust and manifold ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> and a carbon exhaust and manifold ?


 naw, that would be over-doing it :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

or a carbon whip for his carbon-fetish







:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> or a carbon whip for his carbon-fetish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> i thought only the one for the hatch


 Nope, glass with tint and defrost fer me!


dapucker1 said:


> liking what i'm seeing sir opcorn:


 :beer: 


RedYellowWhite said:


> ...oops


 Hahaha!  :laugh:




RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ Teeth are overrated... who needs them anyways, when u have a killer Corrado? :sly:


 Only for the Tuesday night squad at the Strip club maybe.... :laugh:


Sr. Karmann said:


> Didn't he say he was getting a carbon grill? That's why he's spending so much time at the dentist, carbon tooth swaps :laugh:
> 
> Man, that'd be sooper grosssssss :sly:


 :what:
No carbon or gold grillz for my face. Cars are fair game. 


crisvr6 said:


> and you need this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The carbon throne is prestty cool. Maybe for my contemporary bathroom in my house. 


crisvr6 said:


> or a carbon whip for his carbon-fetish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

oh snap!










Just have to adjust the lock, and we are a go.....:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Just have to adjust the lock, and we are a go.....:thumbup:


 You gonna b rocking it without glass??? :sly: 

and what is that right in front of the wing, looks like a crack? Scratch?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Car is lighter without the glass! :thumbup:

Looks like a couple of scratches. Does it have a clear coat over the gel coat?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

It's cleared. and that is just some dirt. 

Glass will be going on once I get the latch dialed in and after I cut it out of the steel one. :thumbup:


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

what do u think of the over all fit and finish of the fiber hatch? id like something like that for my mk2 but i worry about quality vs. style........ it may be cool but water in the car each time i wash it isnt so kool...... ahha


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Leaks are the reason I want an OE glass, not lex or a similar composite. These were made from a mold of the OE hatch and isn't all that bad of a fittament. (within limits of a molded part at least.) Certain things needed to be dremel'd out, but other than that it's ok. 

Jury is out till I get the glass on it and have a fully functional hatch.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Got the right tool for the job, 












and all is well. Glass is out, and will be going on the hatch tomorrow for a drive out to the local meet. 

Plus Snoop Doggy Dog, got himself a Jobby Job.  :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats on the job dood!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> .. and will be going on the hatch tomorrow for a drive out to the local meet.


local meet say you??


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Sending you a pm, hope you can hang late Shawn! We meet at 11pm~ish. 
I have to wake up early, and I have some parts for a friend over in Germany that need to get out tomorrow, and then need to hit it hard and Do W3rk.

Teaser:


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

where did you end up finding that cold knife?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I have an Account with Snap On.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Instructions by pictures!  :laugh: 









The OEM Window seal kit uses this epoxy combo. Labeled "A" and "B"

























Burning daylight, gotta go!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

They forgot the beer break in those pics


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

sdezego said:


> They forgot the beer break in those pics


 Indeed. 
Glad you came out last weekend and got to see it. 
Car fired up with hatch w/ glass intact and the NOS ZF PS pump and aluminum pulley 9:15pm saturday. :thumbup:
I might not drive it this weekend as I have further dremmel work to make the hatch fit to my liking. 


















Also decided to fux with some intake tubing to clean some thngs up. EGR deleted, and the crankcase @ my compression needed a breather. 

















This would not be possible without the Delrin mounts btw....:beer:

MOAR "do w3rk" coming soon. :laugh:


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Looking good Will. Get rid of that carbon canister already .


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> Looking good Will. Get rid of that carbon canister already .


 Seriously! It isn't like he has inspections either!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> Looking good Will. Get rid of that carbon canister already .





TheBurninator said:


> Seriously! It isn't like he has inspections either!


 But it still works!?!?!

:laugh:

And that means another hole to plug on the manifold....damnit....:banghead:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

CF Hatch looks really good Zak :thumbup: 

It'be nice to see some pics of it outside, in the sunlight


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> CF Hatch looks really good Zak :thumbup:
> 
> It'be nice to see some pics of it outside, in the sunlight


 I have a few other things to handle with clean up, and I will def get some new pics. 

Video soon too for those waiting for me to dial it in. :thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> Video soon too for those waiting for me to dial it in. :thumbup:


 It does have a unique sound


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

sdezego said:


> It does have a unique sound


 
Subaru? Oh ****, you must have eaten one!


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

does will want a carbon wing now?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

sdezego said:


> It does have a unique sound


 You have finally heard it. And yes, this thing does not sound lik any VR I have ever heard. I love it. 


nickzom said:


> Subaru? Oh ****, you must have eaten one!


 For lunch.....Seriously though, I did a lil rip in this thing against a mild 1.8T GTI, acceleration in 2nd and 3rd is disgusting.  
I know your fiending for a vid. Soon I promise. :thumbup:




dude rado said:


> does will want a carbon wing now?


 Only if it looks like the TEC one. Otherwise, leaving that painted.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> You have finally heard it. And yes, this thing does not sound lik any VR I have ever heard. I love it.
> 
> For lunch.....Seriously though, I did a lil rip in this thing against a mild 1.8T GTI, aceleration in 2nd and 3rd is disgusting.
> I know your fiending for a vid. Soon I promise. :thumbup:


 how much power you thinking it makes?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Don't want to Jinx it, let the Dyno do the talking rather than tell white lies.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Don't want to Jinx it, let the Dyno do the talking rather than tell white lies.


 
of course. anyone could say it has 1,000,000 HP, but its not true. i will bet any money that it makes 240 crank. +- 2.5%


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

240 crank!?!?!......maybe. But on a stock head, I doubt I'm making as much as that even though the bottom end is mighty tight. Like a tiger. 

It pulls like a really strong low 14 second car though and I am optomistic to see dyno results. 
The problems I am having is detonation due to compression. 100 octane is taking care of it, but pump gas (93 octane) is not good for these hot florida days. I will be experimenting with some tunes before the DRIVE to H20. 


So I just picked up some greasless compound, wholesale!!!

80, 120, 180, 240, and 400 grit. Going to get a wheel and some pads tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

isnt 240 crank like 210 wheel? the test car that they dynoed with the 3" exhaust made 205 wheel, and it was a similar setup, no?


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

DUBZAK said:


> I will be experimenting with some tunes before the DRIVE to H20.


 Hell yeah!:beer:


----------



## Hemingway'sToe (Feb 13, 2009)

nickzom said:


> isnt 240 crank like 210 wheel? the test car that they dynoed with the 3" exhaust made 205 wheel, and it was a similar setup, no?


 240bhp is closer to like 202 at the wheels. Usually 15% is the rule of thumb for driveline loss, but it's usually closer to 17%. For some automatic gearboxes and AWD above 20% isn't uncommon. 

240bhp seems like a reasonable paper hp number for this setup


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I would be pleased making that kind of power at the crank. 

And well, adding the 1.8T IAT Sensor and a new Load Reduction Relay to the mix of stuff getting done today. 

Most of the day will be spent on adjusting the inner tails in the hatch, dying a new set of C pillars, and hatch trim, clean up and maybe the IAT relocation will get done. Guys in the 12V forum have seen ~5hp just from this! Cant hurt I guess.


----------



## 92rado2.8 (Jul 12, 2004)

IAT relocation is huge!!! 5whp, I doubt but 1-2 have been dyno proven. You will even see a bump in MPG's too. 

With your current state, Id wadger 20.00 dollars you dont do over 195whp corrected. Id even be suprised if you were over 190whp. 

Car is looking great too. Now buy my MS setup and get to tuning:laugh:


----------



## VWPOPS (May 9, 2010)

I've seen the hatch in person. It lines up surprisingly well. Lost of hard work have went into this one.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

92rado2.8 said:


> IAT relocation is huge!!! 5whp, I doubt but 1-2 have been dyno proven. You will even see a bump in MPG's too.


 Need_A_VR6 recently posted some 5HP Gain Dyno sheets from that!!!!!! And I could use the MPG.



92rado2.8 said:


> With your current state, Id wadger 20.00 dollars you dont do over 195whp corrected. Id even be suprised if you were over 190whp.
> 
> Car is looking great too. Now buy my MS setup and get to tuning:laugh:


 Thanks man! and.....Started working a few weeks ago, have some things to catch up on, and Do Want. We shall see. 



VWPOPS said:


> I've seen the hatch in person. It lines up surprisingly well. Lost of hard work have went into this one.


  :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

A Few quick pic's from today.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup: 

Now you're ready to show that thing off in SoFla


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice work buddy :thumbup: 
The tails are now to "bright" for the darker hatch...smoked/red crystal upgrade


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

so when do you paint the CF?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Now you're ready to show that thing off in SoFla


 Thanks dood, but the interior is still apart. lol Not quite ready and Im still debating as that is a long drive for a work night. :laugh:



RedYellowWhite said:


> Nice work buddy :thumbup:
> The tails are now to "bright" for the darker hatch...smoked/red crystal upgrade


 Yup, and have already taken care of that, they should be here in time for H20. Hopefully.....



TheBurninator said:


> so when do you paint the CF?


 NEVAR!!!! :laugh: 

Thanks guys, just got home, dinner, then some W3rk.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Thanks dood, but the interior is still apart. lol Not quite ready and Im still debating as that is a long drive for a work night. :laugh:
> .


 tighten up :sly:........... :laugh:


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

arsssssome bro :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> tighten up :sly:........... :laugh:


 Working as fast as I can...Sheesh.  :laugh:



dapucker1 said:


> arsssssome bro :thumbup:


 :laugh: Thanks man! C you in about a month. Someone is going to have to take my Keys when Im in OC hanging with you guys. And I dont drink much. I swear.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Working as fast as I can...Sheesh.  :laugh:
> And I dont drink much. I swear.


 Who you trying to convince? :sly: 

:laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Who you trying to convince? :sly:
> 
> :laugh:


Myself really. 

Relayed E Code Harnesses ON The Way. Thanks Eurosport GTI FTW. :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Myself really.


Maybe it will take the same convincing to come up for the Central Fla Corrado BBQ???  

Nah man, If you can't make it, I understand, I thought you were only like 2.5 hrs away, J-ville peeps bailed, but I expected more from you 

:laugh:.............:beer:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Suprise suprise, I need a front wheel bearing. :banghead: 
Might as well do all 4. :laugh:

That being said, we shall now have to see about that if I plan on making that drive down Sunday.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Suprise suprise, I need a front wheel bearing. :banghead:
> Might as well do all 4. :laugh:
> 
> That being said, we shall now have to see about that if I plan on making that drive down Sunday.


Haha, while you're in there, well actually, while you have the tools out :laugh:

Just bustin man, like I said, if you can't, it's cool :beer:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Suprise suprise, I need a front wheel bearing. :banghead:


I LOVE the sound bad wheel bearings make :what:


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> Suprise suprise, I need a front wheel bearing. :banghead:


When did you last do them? I'm curious to see how long/many miles your lasted.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Just got home from work and am jacking the car up right now to check.

Have never did the fronts since I have owned it. So its not a bad Idea however it's been about 3,000 miles on the assembly, might just need a retorque the axles.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

you need more for your carbon fetish :laugh:










and a carbon dash


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

And two carbon fiber front lips since one got stuck onto the rear bumper....


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

and a carbon beer? :laugh:

Good to see you today mang, had a blast :beer:

September CBQ opcorn:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Put 3m carbon look vinyl on the exterior, interior, and engine


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*sorry zak *

full carbon car 



















when you get married :laugh:










and when you are old :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

^ :laugh:

and whoz that walkin thru the grass?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

WTF, this is not the 4day or floozies thread!!!!!!! 

Proof of life:









NickZom........best I could do holding the camera and a stupid text while driving fool started to drift into my lane.....you can see him when I let off...







I want someone to get a vid of outside the car and a drive by. :thumbup:



as for the rest of this.... 

opcorn:



crisvr6 said:


> you need more for your carbon fetish :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No G60 Strut Caps, and No A/C or radio is a fail.  I like creature comforts like A/C and music.



dogger said:


> And two carbon fiber front lips since one got stuck onto the rear bumper....


lol, guess what.....not for much longer. Promise. 



Sr. Karmann said:


> and a carbon beer? :laugh:
> 
> Good to see you today mang, had a blast :beer:
> 
> September CBQ opcorn:


You too man, good peoples you south FL folk...haha  
Skuttle had a Corona waiting for me @11:20 am.



JamesS said:


> Put 3m carbon look vinyl on the exterior, interior, and engine


 UBER FAILURE is also defined as JamesS :banghead: 

Vinyl that wishes it looked like carbon is all you sir. Fake. 


crisvr6 said:


> full carbon car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a Carbon Fiber pool cue 13 years ago. I also had custom blue carbon fiber in my 01 A4. SO it wouldnt shock anyone who really knws me to own anything you listed. 



Sr. Karmann said:


> ^ :laugh:
> 
> and whoz that walkin thru the grass?


King of Mulit-quote. Sukka. 
 :laugh:  :beer:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Proof the hatch works! :laugh:



























Shots from the Grassroots GTG. :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> UBER FAILURE is also defined as JamesS :banghead:
> 
> Vinyl that wishes it looked like carbon is all you sir. Fake.


How so?

And one cool use of that 3m vinyl:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

sounds pretty good


----------



## gt[I] (Nov 12, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Proof the hatch works! :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

dogger said:


> And two carbon fiber front lips since one got stuck onto the rear bumper....


Lip will be off by the weekend. 

So.....Reducing the amount of camel color in the interior is going to start this week. 

Back to black on a few parts. Waiting on dye. 



JamesS said:


> How so?
> 
> And one cool use of that 3m vinyl:


Real OR GTFO. That is why you fail. It might be good enough for a phone case, but not for MY Corrado.



nickzom said:


> sounds pretty good


Outside vid will be next. Gotta get a brave friend to video while I speed towards them. After all, I assembled it.  :laugh: You dont sound convinced. BTW....that is a 160 cluster so that was from 45 to about 80 MPH. 



gt[I] said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


:thumbup::beer:



Sr. Karmann said:


> :laugh:


:beer:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> So.....Reducing the amount of camel color in the interior is going to start this week.


That's cool.

camel Color = meh, ok... Camel Toe = All Win


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

sdezego said:


> camel Color = meh, ok... Camel Toe = All Win


I do not want to see Cris or Dogger Pchop a Camel Toe version of Zak's interior. :what:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


>


Looks awesome :thumbup:
...you know what's missing though right?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

ein said:


> I do not want to see chris or Dogger Pchop a Camel Toe version of Zak's interior. :what:


sounds X-rated


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Someone say camel toe? 

One of my best Pshops of all time!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Your engine bay is missing something.... :what:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dogger said:


> Someone say camel toe?
> 
> One of my best Pshops of all time!


That is more like moose knuckle


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

dogger said:


> Your engine bay is missing something.... :what:



guessing a carbon fiber cover?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

nickzom said:


> guessing a carbon fiber cover?


raintray cover :laugh:


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> Proof of life:


Weak, bury it. :laugh:


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> Weak, bury it. :laugh:


Especially since his car reads in KPH not MPH.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> raintray cover :laugh:


YUP!



RedYellowWhite said:


> Looks awesome :thumbup:
> ...you know what's missing though right?


 Yeah, more to come. :laugh:


dasbeast3.0 said:


> Weak, bury it. :laugh:


:laugh: Hood was shaking between 120 and 130, and my speedometer is conservative by a few mph.



ein said:


> Especially since his car reads in KPH not MPH.


 :what: Only the Odometer and MFA are metric....Spedometer is in MPH.  :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

1.8T AITS.









Relayed E-Code harness!


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> Hood was shaking between 120 and 130, and my speedometer is conservative by a few mph.


Bah, latch it better and get some boost. :laugh:

That 1.8t Temp sensor is def. good for tricking the ecu and gaining a few whp. I considered it on my car a while ago, but then it won't pull the nec. timing if my temps go way up for some freak reason er I run outta meth = Bang. Yeh.. canned that Idea. Not really an issue with N/A at all tho.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

thats an nice "Relayed E-Code harness" mind sharing where u picked that up from?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Relayed harness came from Fist Pump. 

Dubzak do you have the front hood seal installed on your car?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> Bah, latch it better and get some boost. :laugh:
> 
> That 1.8t Temp sensor is def. good for tricking the ecu and gaining a few whp. I considered it on my car a while ago, but then it won't pull the nec. timing if my temps go way up for some freak reason er I run outta meth = Bang. Yeh.. canned that Idea. Not really an issue with N/A at all tho.


I need the IATS due to my comp and Florida heat. It pulls too much timing and need it. Polished manifold location of the oe one is also not cool. This is the reasoning behind my choice of intake tubing loved in Conneticut  . I needed something to accept the ISV, and relocated IATS with ease, smooth bends, and dremel. Still have the Airbox though 



carsluTT said:


> thats an nice "Relayed E-Code harness" mind sharing where u picked that up from?


I obtained it second hand, but is a relayed Eurowires set. Great work I must say.


dogger said:


> Relayed harness came from Fist Pump.
> 
> Dubzak do you have the front hood seal installed on your car?


Negative. Going in the attic and gonna break out the dremmel. VIS hood is not pre drilled for it.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

1.8T IATS prior to ISV and TB. :thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Since you're in a better mood now I can post this. I swear you should be driving a 90's Cadillac with some 24's. Kyle and Shawn agree. Your new daily! :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

:laugh: Those wheels are to small for my gangstaleanin status. 30" maybe. 

How about a G60 for a new daily.......:what: Seriously though.....haha.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

With your pimp hat and gold chain!

I see Captain Fist pump in a 90's red Camaro! :laugh: That second hand Eurowires harness didn't come with gobs of hair gel all over it?

You go G60 for a daily. I'm looking to go VR for the daily.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

No hair gel, but fake tan fingerprints were abundant. :laugh:

Broke the AC at the house.....I hate delays. :banghead:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Whatsup, Its Kevin, Drew's friend. We met at the gtg at markham. It was cool to finally meet some people from vortex in person. Your subaru was sounding mean, haha. I kid, I kid. For those of you that haven't seen this car in person, its cleeeeean. :thumbup:

Broken a/c at home really sucks, just had that happen a month ago. Wasn't cheap to fix either.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Good meeting you in person too. See you and your Corrado at SFLGTG rght?!?!!

My Subaru will be there.


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

^ are you on the gymkhana team now too?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

no, but that would not suck at all! Apparently I have a Subaru, not a VW.  According to some people at least. :laugh:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

When is the SFLGTG? I thought it wasnt happening anymore.

Im trying to get the car together, was going to put more parts on the engine today, but the weather isn't cooperating


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> Green Wing on Carbon hatch till those TEC replica's are made available.  Hurry up with that please.


Are there already other projects in the pipeline?


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

dogger said:


> With your pimp hat and gold chain!
> 
> I see Captain Fist pump in a 90's red Camaro! :laugh: That second hand Eurowires harness didn't come with gobs of hair gel all over it?
> 
> You go G60 for a daily. I'm looking to go VR for the daily.


thats my daily


and no gel yet....my hiar is still growing 

should be ready for h20


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

1SlowSLC said:


> When is the SFLGTG? I thought it wasnt happening anymore.
> 
> Im trying to get the car together, was going to put more parts on the engine today, but the weather isn't cooperating


January 8, you have time. And I might be Corrado less at that time. 



Dirty.Sanchez said:


> Are there already other projects in the pipeline?


 I have a few tricks up my sleave. Just returned to work after a 9 month hiatus. Soon the bills will be caught up on and I can get back to work on the AWD and other items. 



eurosportgti said:


> thats my daily
> 
> 
> and no gel yet....my hiar is still growing
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA :beer:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

1.8T Air Intake Temperature Sensor relocated to a pre Throttle Body Location is a efffin WIN. Today was the first day with it at mid day FL temps. Car does not pull too much timing any longer. I know see that the tune I am running needs some tweaking to be awesome. Thankfully the weather is about to get cooler here in a few weeks. :thumbup: 

1 Month till H20..........am I going to get it done? :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

wassup with the Labor Day Corrado BBQ?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> wassup with the Labor Day Corrado BBQ?


 I made a thread. We shall see. If not make one for next year, same weekend, and do it in a park somewhere in FL. :thumbup:

Wiring project for the day. 









Battery relocation, and Relayed E-Code Harness for some bay clean up. :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> ...Wiring project for the day.
> Battery relocation, and Relayed E-Code Harness for some bay clean up. :thumbup:


:thumbup: I


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> I made a thread. We shall see. If not make one for next year, same weekend, and do it in a park somewhere in FL. :thumbup:
> 
> Wiring project for the day. [/IMG]
> 
> Battery relocation, and Relayed E-Code Harness for some bay clean up. :thumbup:


:thumbup:

that wire big enough?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

1 Gauge. So..... yup. Big enough. :laugh: :beer:

Pics after its cleanly installed. :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> 1 Gauge. So..... yup. Big enough. :laugh: :beer:
> 
> Pics after its cleanly installed. :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is the start......
Battery, and E-Codes removed, I will be hard wiring the Relay harness in since the car had the wiring hacked to fit the E-Codes.  










And got sidetracked....
Relcated the FCM and the PS Resivior. :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> And got sidetracked....
> Relcated the FCM and the PS Resivior. :thumbup:


I'ma big fan of the PS res were you got it, have you decided on bracketry?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Same OEM Corrado VR6 bracket for the PS resivior, but using a Passat FCM Bracket. :beer:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

You need more split loom now to match the harness... :sly:


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Just got back from spending the day in FL for the first time. I'm convinced its the gay capital of the world. Plus (Minus) The pizza sucks, your bagels are weird, and the air is like molasses. Will, please better my opinion of FL somehow. :laugh: (the chicks are pretty fkn sexy, I'll give ya that one) 

My b/s aside, I think some fiber braid will do your bay wonders bro, McmasterCarr has it pretty cheap. That split loom plastic sht is a pain in the ass and cracks easily.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

You forgot about all of the bugs...


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> Just got back from spending the day in FL for the first time. I'm convinced its the gay capital of the world. Plus (Minus) The pizza sucks, your bagels are weird, and the air is like molasses. Will, please better my opinion of FL somehow. :laugh: (the chicks are pretty fkn sexy, I'll give ya that one) .


haha, I take it you went to SouthBeach?

Pizza and bagels in FL are pretty much an atrocity. There are a few good places here and there, but they are generally hard to find.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

sdezego said:


> haha, I take it you went to SouthBeach?
> 
> Pizza and bagels in FL are pretty much an atrocity. There are a few good places here and there, but they are generally hard to find.


I am sure there is decent Cuban food though


----------



## VR6 EDM (May 10, 2010)

You mean COLUMBIAN "food" right???


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

VR6 EDM said:


> You mean COLUMBIAN "food" right???


Nope, pretty sure he meant Cuban. After all Cuba is only an inner tube ride away 

Let's get this thread back on track


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Let's get this thread back on track


*G60's Rule!!!*


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> *G60's Rule!!!*


^^ Weren't you buying a VR6 :what:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ Weren't you buying a VR6 :what:


What would give you that crazy idea? :screwy:

:laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Nope, pretty sure he meant Cuban. After all Cuba is only an inner tube ride away
> 
> Let's get this thread back on track


 Thank you. :laugh:


Sr. Karmann said:


> *G60's Rule!!!*


:what: JamesS nabbed Skuttles log in!?!?!?!?!  :laugh:



RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ Weren't you buying a VR6 :what:


I heard you guys got a group discount on new motors. :laugh:

anyway....the track thing....









This is where I am stopping tonight. :beer:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> anyway....the track thing....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems frustrating...judging by the cigarette butts in the ashtray :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Update:
New Upper Rad hose. :thumbup:









Wiring is FUN!
1/0 wire ran from trunk, just have to push it into the bay and run it to the starter. 

















Still messy, have to fasten the distrobution blocks, and trim some wires to clean it up. :thumbup:
Headlights wired, and power levelers re-wired. 


















Going for a beer, done for the night. :beer:

Tomorrow, starter connection, and hopefull I can fab a battery strap, or get a battery box.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks for this James. Now that H20 Weekend is upon us, I can start to share some updates as I have been crazy busy with getting this thing ready for the drive. I am on vacation though, so it will have to wait a little. I let some pictures clear it up. :laugh: 
Have to wait till I upload them though hahaha. 

See you at the GTG on Friday. :beer:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

:thumbup:

I swear you bought the world's thinnest 1/0. :what:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dogger said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I swear you bought the world's thinnest 1/0. :what:


it does look small in the pics, maybe it was in the pool? :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> it does look small in the pics, maybe it was in the pool? :laugh:


George Castanza Welding Wire. Duh :sly:  :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> George Castanza Welding Wire. Duh :sly:  :laugh:


HAHAHAHAHA :laugh:


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

LOL
looking forward to seeing the beast zak! see you around noon on friday :thumbup:


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

Nice to see this thing in person at H20 and it was great meeting you dude :beer:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks man! Same could be said about you and your ride. :beer: Next year we will have to get you guys over to Corrado Island where we were staying. 

Ice Violet is for TRU BAWLERZ! :laugh:


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

Thank you sir! I'm definitely IN.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Burninator is the effin' man at rolling shots.....










Thanks Corrado Magic for this one!!!!











Thanks NYCGTM for this sick shot...

5 hours of "additional" dremel work behind Dave to make the tails fit the carbon hatch. Kevin is probably saying "I told you so" if he reads this.  :laugh: :beer:

The tails are the Black/Crystal Red from EPP who still owe me an aluminum ALT Pulley...

FK Aluminum Antenna

Verdict Motorsports Door Pins, and meeting Noah was pretty cool. :thumbup: :beer:

There is moar black in the interior now (still have the "camel toe" though) :laugh:, new pics once I get it all nice and detailed after my 3200 mile adventure to H20. 

90mm lip....destroyed. but I have a new lip I will be working on. 

Great times seeing all you guys, and meeting a few new people. Good people. :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Did anyone shoot pics at H2O that weren't too dark? :sly:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Burninator is the effin' man at rolling shots.....


Thanks man. I love doing rolling shots. Something I have gotten decent at over the years.



dogger said:


> Did anyone shoot pics at H2O that weren't too dark? :sly:


Turn up your monitor brightness :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Did some measuring and cutting. Got my materils to put it back together after trimming. 

















:beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

some more ideas for the carbon junkie :laugh:


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

Have you considered OBD2? you can get better software for that high of a compression. I bet the pull is awesome. :laugh:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I am fairly certain obd2 has crossed his mind. ZAKmaster will have some tricks up his sleave in that department in the near future.


----------



## AceWaters (Sep 2, 2008)

Effin' ballers. Haha. 









:beer:[/QUOTE] 

:laugh: great photo!:thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

:laugh: I already have the shifter surround, courtesy of DasBeast. 

dri0514, I am fully aware of the benefits of obd2, however, I don't do things the easy way, the plan is to retain the OEM Manifold and distributor. While this may limit certain parameters of performance with OBD1, I am certain that MS3 or another SEM will be fine. 

C....lol @ ZAKmaster, I haz 1st VRT Component. 









That side of the parts collection will grow, but not till I max out the power n/a  (with AWD first).

Starter replaced today! 

The solenoid went out after almost 180k miles and the starter sounded like a jet engine was going in my engine bay this morning when I got to the shop. 
:banghead: 

All Is well now! 


Got 2 of these "unobtainium" pieces for the hanging the fusebox properly. Few are left in the country FYI. 










For the people in Florida, FixxFest soon. eace:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> dri0514, I am fully aware of the benefits of obd2, however, I don't do things the easy way, the plan is to retain the OEM Manifold and distributor. While this may limit certain parameters of performance with OBD1, I am certain that MS3 or another SEM will be fine.


 MS3 is even overkill, MS2 will do just fine. You can make a just as much power using a dizzy setup on standalone as an OBDII coilpack setup. :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

heelz yes I can, and do It with what may be the first Corrado with an ABT lip spoiler   haha.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> heelz yes I can, and do It with what may be the first Corrado with an ABT lip spoiler   haha.


 Should be good stuff :thumbup:


----------



## Mikethegreat (Jan 24, 2010)

Beautahful Rado sir, what wheel size and tire setup are you using, if you dont mind sharing. Are your arches stock and not pulled?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

them 20's......nah I'm lying........they're 10's......but I keep em clean.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

DUBZAK said:


> heelz yes I can, and do It with what may be the first Corrado with an ABT lip spoiler   haha.


 Digging...You wont be the first but it will look pretty good. tryin to find pics now. Cali car, wanna say dark green even...might have been black. :banghead:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Find it before I fall asleep. lol, I wanna see what it looks like because theres a good 2" section you have to remove to make it fit. :thumbup:

and Mikethegreat, jus kiddin', here you go:
17x9 staggard offsets (not width), offsets are secret though.
205/40/17 Falken 512's.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

I cant find any pics but i wanna say Tom had it on one of his corrados....WTF was his screen name. :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> For the people in Florida, FixxFest soon. eace:


 hellz yeah :beer:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Sr. Karmann said:


> hellz yeah :beer:


 eff sake... It's on my daughter's Bday...


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

take her with you.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> eff sake... It's on my daughter's Bday...


 Parfect B-day gift, couple passes on the strip :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Nice, but it looks quite a bit taller than a 90. Might be crackin that thing pretty quick too. what did you use for weld?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

3M Urethane weld. :thumbup: First time using it, works pretty well. 

I am going to reinforce it with panel bond, and It is more than 100mm


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

cstanley19 said:


> Nice, but it looks quite a bit taller than a 90. Might be crackin that thing pretty quick too...


^^ x2...:sly:

Will don't get me wrong, but seeing the 90mm one and its damage, wouldn't this taller version be somehow"pointless", meaning that it would crack again? (even if reinforced)? 
Why not one of James's 70mm version instead? 


:thumbup: for creativity and DIY though


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

well played


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ x2...:sly:
> 
> Will don't get me wrong, but seeing the 90mm one and its damage, wouldn't this taller version be somehow"pointless", meaning that it would crack again? (even if reinforced)?
> Why not one of James's 70mm version instead?
> ...


I wanna drive a snow plow, and this is as close as I could get. :what: :laugh: I needed to find a way to put the 90mm on the rear too :sly: 

I'll be fine, it took 3 years and an impound tow to break my 90mm to the point of no return.

Thanks for the :thumbup: :beer:



dude rado said:


> well played


eace:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> I wanna drive a snow plow, and this is as close as I could get. :what: :laugh: *I needed to find a way to put the 90mm on the rear too *:sly:
> 
> I'll be fine, it took 3 years and an impound tow to break my 90mm to the point of no return.


:laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

you missed some blue tape :what:........:laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

ABT!!!!!!!! 

















I know cameraphone pics suck, but they are smoothed and Classic Green in Color. 
Sideskirts... Check

Front Lip.....Check

A9's........ Anyone want to trade some A9's for my RS's? :laugh: If not oh well....was going to see about keeping the theme rolling.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

DUBZAK said:


> ABT!!!!!!!!
> Sideskirts... Check
> 
> Front Lip.....Check
> ...



You should be able to pick up A9s for relatively cheap (~$1000)...silver painted centers, polished lips would look slick...then you will need the ABT rear badge.

Oh, and with a 100mm front spoiler...thats cheating if you are scrapping


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

I think it needs to be sectioned the other way too so it isn't as tall.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Finding a set of A9's will be on the back burner..if it happens OK. 

As for scrapping, I have 5 threads up front and 6 in the rear.....My wheels do not allow me to go much lower as it is. :laugh: (2 threads more max). 

Also debating on smoothing the line out of the lip.....saw this MK3 and thought it looked good.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> I think it needs to be sectioned the other way too so it isn't as tall.





TheBurninator said:


> I think it needs to be sectioned the other way too so it isn't as tall.





TheBurninator said:


> I think it needs to be sectioned the other way too so it isn't as tall.





TheBurninator said:


> I think it needs to be sectioned the other way too so it isn't as tall.





TheBurninator said:


> I think it needs to be sectioned the other way too so it isn't as tall.





TheBurninator said:


> I think it needs to be sectioned the other way too so it isn't as tall.





TheBurninator said:


> I think it needs to be sectioned the other way too so it isn't as tall.





TheBurninator said:


> I think it needs to be sectioned the other way too so it isn't as tall.





TheBurninator said:


> I think it needs to be sectioned the other way too so it isn't as tall.





TheBurninator said:


> I think it needs to be sectioned the other way too so it isn't as tall.





TheBurninator said:


> I think it needs to be sectioned the other way too so it isn't as tall.




Smooth the line while you do this


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't think I get what you are trying to say? :laugh:

Smoothing the lip is a maybe....sectioning the lip lengthwise....not F***ing happening.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> I don't think I get what you are trying to say? :laugh:


I can repeat it for you if you want :laugh:




DUBZAK said:


> Smoothing the lip is a maybe....sectioning the lip lengthwise....not F***ing happening.


Why not? It wouldn't be that difficult to do


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Why not? It wouldn't be that difficult to do


:what: :sly:
Too Much W3RK. 100MM...go big or go home.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> :what: :sly:
> Too Much W3RK. 100MM...go big or go home.


You are just bitching out.

And the only way I would keep the line is if the skirts still have the line in em.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> You are just bitching out.


 :what:



TheBurninator said:


> And the only way I would keep the line is if the skirts still have the line in em.


No line it is then.....back to the supply store!!!!!!!!


----------



## iAco (Aug 3, 2004)

Krazee said:


> You should be able to pick up A9s for relatively cheap (~$1000)...


Where are these elusive ~$1,000 A9's? The only ones I've come across were north of $3,000.


Lip looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

iAco said:


> Where are these elusive ~$1,000 A9's? The only ones I've come across were north of $3,000.
> 
> 
> Lip looks good. :thumbup:


Thanks man! And yeah...1k A5 1 pieces maybe. Not the 3 piece A9's. 

I have been looking at other OZ's as well, but only a thought. I will certainly keep the RS's and change them up a bit with the new rear beam. 

Lip is getting smoothed right now. :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I guess I am done for the night. 
Here are better shots of the skirts, not cleared yet still need 1 more coat:
#1
























#2










Lip still lots of sanding to do:

















Smoothed stage 1: 

















MOAR to come. All y'all do work. Krazee said so. :laugh:


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

you going to do another coat on the side? Looks like they have a few light spots


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

^ yea will. throw down another coat for even coverage. :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> All y'all do work. Krazee said so. :laugh:


SIR, YES SIR eace:


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> Just got back from spending the day in FL for the first time. I'm convinced its the gay capital of the world. Plus (Minus) The pizza sucks, your bagels are weird, and the air is like molasses. Will, please better my opinion of FL somehow. :laugh: (the chicks are pretty fkn sexy, I'll give ya that one)
> 
> My b/s aside, I think some fiber braid will do your bay wonders bro, McmasterCarr has it pretty cheap. That split loom plastic sht is a pain in the ass and cracks easily.


 hahahahahahaha so................F'n true homebot...:what::laugh:opcorn:
nice updates Will now paint that biiiiiiatch and rig it


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Boostedcorrados said:


> you going to do another coat on the side? Looks like they have a few light spots


Yup, one more coat before clear.



dude rado said:


> ^ yea will. throw down another coat for even coverage. :thumbup:





Sr. Karmann said:


> SIR, YES SIR eace:


 :laugh:^^


FLATBLACKMK2 said:


> hahahahahahaha so................F'n true homebot...:what::laugh:opcorn:
> nice updates Will now paint that biiiiiiatch and rig it


 No paint job till afta syncro rear beamz. :beer:


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

dude rado said:


> ^ yea will. throw down another coat for even coverage. :thumbup:





FLATBLACKMK2 said:


> hahahahahahaha so................F'n true homebot...:what::laugh:opcorn:
> nice updates Will now paint that biiiiiiatch and rig it


Your name is Will?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

haha actually my name is William. Zak is my AKA. Short for Zachman. 

everybody get the name now????

DUB = Short for W. which is short for William
ZAK = Short for Zachman

Real names no gimmicks. 
2 trailer park girls go round the outside, round the outside, round the outside. :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


>


better you let Sean paint the sideskirts:laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> better you let Sean paint the sideskirts:laugh:


:sly:

No deal. Unless its a sponsorship aka $FREE.99. :laugh:

The rest of my car only looks good from 10ft, why change that with the skirts? 

Real paint job will happen eventually. eace:


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

DUBZAK said:


> haha actually my name is William. Zak is my AKA. Short for Zachman.
> 
> everybody get the name now????
> 
> ...


lol excuse my ignorance. I'm still going to call you dubzak though. 
Keep up the good work :beer:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Thanks man! :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> :sly:
> 
> No deal. Unless its a sponsorship aka $FREE.99. :laugh:
> 
> ...


when you buy his interior, then he paints your car in blue for free :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I have better plans for my interior and a better blue that is an OEM color anyway! 
Sorry Sean! :laugh:


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

DUBZAK said:


> I have better plans for my interior and a better blue that is an OEM color anyway!
> Sorry Sean! :laugh:


 unless its Moonlte Blue then u shut your mouth....:laugh:opcorn:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

FLATBLACKMK2 said:


> unless its Moonlte Blue then u shut your mouth....:laugh:opcorn:


Maybe.......maybe not. OEM Audi colors count as OEM still.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

FLATBLACKMK2 said:


> unless its Moonlte Blue then u shut your mouth....:laugh:opcorn:


a blue like this one :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Something like that.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> haha actually my name is William. Zak is my AKA. Short for Zachman.
> 
> everybody get the name now????
> 
> ...



I think I have heard this explaination a few times before... :laugh:




DUBZAK said:


> Smoothed stage 1:


Might I suggest trimming a section out of the side of the lip, in order to make it taper upwards like the Corrado lip? I have seen a bunch of different C's with the Mk3 Vr euro lip and have always thought the sides look a little wrong for the Corrado. If I were you I would add that to the list of things to finish on that lip. Regardless, nice job thinking more than most. :beer:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I think I have heard this explaination a few times before... :laugh:
> Might I suggest trimming a section out of the side of the lip, in order to make it taper upwards like the Corrado lip?


Already thinking about that using what I cut off the 90mm when I put it on the back. :laugh: 



Forty-six and 2 said:


> I have seen a bunch of different C's with the Mk3 Vr euro lip and have always thought the sides look a little wrong for the Corrado. If I were you I would add that to the list of things to finish on that lip. Regardless, nice job thinking more than most. :beer:


Thank you sir. :beer::beer:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

DUBZAK said:


> :sly:
> 
> The rest of my car only looks good from 10ft, why change that with the skirts?



You sure its only 10ft?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

dogger said:


> You sure its only 10ft?


:sly: 20ft it is, wouldn't want the paint to overshadow all the small details that shine.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> :sly: 20ft it is, wouldn't want the paint to overshadow all the small details that shine.


:laugh:

see ya in less than a week :beer:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

:beer: Bring a cooler. We are bringing a mini grill. :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> :beer: Bring a cooler. We are bringing a mini grill. :thumbup:


definitely, I will give you a shout later this week :beer:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Corrado man-date


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

JamesS said:


> Corrado man-date


jealous ? where`s the moderator now ?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

JamesS said:


> Corrado man-date





crisvr6 said:


> jealous ? where`s the moderator now ?


:laugh: BAN HAMMAHZ! Bring dem.

Nah...he just is not aware of how to make friends yet. Taken from his profile page it clearly states:
"JamesS has 0 friends" "JamesS has not made any friends yet" 

We keep hoping he learns, but no dice. 


Anyway as for the lip, I have MOAR work to do on it than initially thought. Trying to make it fit better than just good, I want it to fit AWESOME. :thumbup:

Skirts need a good wet sanding because I was clearing them at 55 degrees F. :banghead:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> Skirts need a good wet sanding because I was clearing them at 55 degrees F. :banghead:


i said you need sean for that :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

**** Sean. Rattle canned FTMFW. BTW, all paint work I have done, out of a can. :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> :laugh: BAN HAMMAHZ! Bring dem.
> 
> Nah...he just is not aware of how to make friends yet. Taken from his profile page it clearly states:
> "JamesS has 0 friends" "JamesS has not made any friends yet"
> ...


:laugh:.........:beer:


----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

I haz more internet friends then you :facepalm:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

JamesS said:


> I haz more internet friends then you :facepalm:


if thatz what it takes for you to sleep at night :bs:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

As a carbon junkie you are, I found you the next thing in your "wish-list" :laugh:
A complete real carbon roof skin  Check this out:




























http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VW-Corrado-Ca...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item4aa67d5a7a
..._and the guy ships international no problem_


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

NICE!!!! But you have to remove the sunroof.  Not gonna fly with me. 

FixxFest 1st Place Scirocco/Corrado class again. 2 Years in a row.  :beer: :thumbup:





































One Scirocco, and One Corrado not pictured, but the class was small this year.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

YESSIR, congrats on the Mug holmes!!!! :beer:

And thanks again for bringing down my gift from Shawn :thumbup::thumbup:

We'll see whatz up next year :sly:.......cheers.......:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah, congrats man :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## VWPOPS (May 9, 2010)

congrats. hard work has been put into to her.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

VWPOPS said:


> congrats. hard work has been put into to her.





RedYellowWhite said:


> Yeah, congrats man :thumbup: :beer:


Thanks guys! :beer:


----------



## 92rado2.8 (Jul 12, 2004)

Congrats on the win Zak:beer:


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

92rado2.8 said:


> Congrats on the win Zak:beer:


 Atleast u didn't get 3rd.............:laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

So... ABT stuff is still in the works, but have some other financial obligations which is causing me to make some changes. 

The RS's may be going to a new home this weekend. I have new rollers lined up, we shall see what happens. 

Gonna need some new lips for the new wheels though :banghead:. :laugh:


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

No love for RS???


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

CuRide said:


> No love for RS???



Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> ...
> Gonna need some new lips for the new wheels though :banghead:. :laugh:


IM sent


----------



## iAco (Aug 3, 2004)

Will these new wheels match your ABT skirts?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

CuRide said:


> No love for RS???


Not any more, and new wheels are partially your fault. :sly: :laugh:



LA7VJetta said:


> Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!


Yeah seems that way, but for a while there, I was the sheep with the Gold jewelry and green mohawk. :what: 
If I ever own another RS they will be 301's.



iAco said:


> Will these new wheels match your ABT skirts?


 :sly: I dunno. Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> If I ever own another RS they will be 301's.


:thumbup: I have nothing against RS's. In fact it is a classic timeless look for the Corrado. My only problem is people putting them on a sh!tMobile to try and gain instant baller status (which seems to have overtaken us in the last few years).

My wife (not knowing trends and hyper status) still thinks it is the best looking wheel for the C and wants me to get a set :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

sdezego said:


> :thumbup: I have nothing against RS's. In fact it is a classic timeless look for the Corrado. My only problem is people putting them on a sh!tMobile to try and gain instant baller status (which seems to have overtaken us in the last few years).
> 
> My wife (not knowing trends and hyper status) still thinks it is the best looking wheel for the C and wants me to get a set :laugh:


Buy Will's then, you save on shipping too  
Two birds, one stone


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

RedYellowWhite said:


> As a carbon junkie you are, I found you the next thing in your "wish-list" :laugh:
> A complete real carbon roof skin  Check this out:


If you look at that closely that's not gonna work out to nicely in the end. The seam at the front wtf? you couldn't paint that roof to hide that its carbon, you'd see that there is a layer of something on ur roof. 
:banghead:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> So... ABT stuff is still in the works, but have some other financial obligations which is causing me to make some changes.
> 
> The RS's may be going to a new home this weekend. I have new rollers lined up, we shall see what happens.
> 
> Gonna need some new lips for the new wheels though :banghead:. :laugh:


so weekend is over, where are the new wheels ? :laugh:


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

baaaaaaaaaaaaah baaaaaaaaaaaaaah black sheep have u any pull.........:laugh::beer:opcorn:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

:laugh:. ^ You crazy


crisvr6 said:


> so weekend is over, where are the new wheels ? :laugh:


Not yet. Future new owner hasn't taken delivery yet. We shall see.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

wow, you sold yer wheels? 

car is looking good, are you really going to paint it blue? or did i jut read it wrong? 

also, the KT1/Futura look is tits IMO. one of my top 3 fav wheels of all time!!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Noobercorn said:


> wow, you sold yer wheels?
> 
> car is looking good, are you really going to paint it blue? or did i jut read it wrong?
> 
> also, the KT1/Futura look is tits IMO. one of my top 3 fav wheels of all time!!


Thanks Mike!

Not sold till I haz Moniez in hand. I will not sell if the wheels I am looking at go. 

Yup, still on the books, plan to paint it blue after the rear suspension is sorted out, with the fenders and quarters finished. 

Futura's, yes :thumbup: but the wheels I am looking at are not Futura's. They are similar to ABT A9's but have a center cap on them.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

this thing still sound like a Subie?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

LA7VJetta said:


> this thing still sound like a Subie?


 :sly:

Cam lobe.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> :sly:
> 
> Cam lobe.



orly?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

LA7VJetta said:


> orly?


Or broken valve spring. :laugh:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Or broken valve spring. :laugh:


so you fix that and it wont sound like a Subie?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

LA7VJetta said:


> so you fix that and it wont sound like a Subie?


Nope. Pistons really changed the whole sound of my motor. Not misfiring, although it sounds like a 5 cyl. Or Subie....depending on who you are.  :laugh:

I need a BVH anyway. eace:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Nope. Pistons really changed the whole sound of my motor. Not misfiring, although it sounds like a 5 cyl. Or Subie....depending on who you are.  :laugh:
> 
> I need a BVH anyway. eace:



really? didnt think pistons would make a car sound different. learn something new everyday lol.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> Futura's, yes :thumbup: but the wheels I am looking at are not Futura's. They are similar to ABT A9's but have a center cap on them.


...Nice :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> Futura's, yes :thumbup: but the wheels I am looking at are not Futura's. They are similar to ABT A9's but have a center cap on them.


not that good :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Make em GOLD Cris!!!!


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

crisvr6 said:


> not that good :laugh:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> Make em GOLD chris!!!!


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

im all for the blue you are thinking about coating the rado in. that blue is super dope.:thumbup:


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

LA7VJetta said:


> this thing still sound like a Subie?


 hahahahahahahaha lmao..............spit my cocoa out...:laugh:opcorn:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

FLATBLACKMK2 said:


> hahahahahahahaha lmao..............spit my cocoa out...:laugh:opcorn:



whats so funny?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

LA7VJetta said:


> whats so funny?


he thinks it sounds like a subie too. :sly: 
I think its the exhaust and the cams, but what do I know?


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> he thinks it sous like a subie too. :sly:
> I think its the exhaust and the cams, but what do I know?



honestly, I have no clue why it sounds like that. I have never heard a VR6 that sounds the same.


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

first time ive ventured into the 'rado section here and spotting some user names I recognise makes the place seem a little smaller  nice car zak,congrats on the win


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

LA7VJetta said:


> honestly, I have no clue why it sounds like that. I have never heard a VR6 that sounds the same.


10.5:1 pistons are shallower than 10:1. Combined with deck work, cams, manifold, exhaust, and mk4 gasket, its unique to say the least. 

or a broken valve spring. :laugh:



dubbed_up_daz said:


> first time ive ventured into the 'rado section here and spotting some user names I recognise makes the place seem a little smaller  nice car zak,congrats on the win


 Thanks man. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Wheels for sale again!!!!!!
C'mon, you know you wanna!!!!! I need something new, its been over 2 years of rocking these things. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4766964-FS-or-WTT-POLISHED-RS-17x9-et35-22


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> 10.5:1 pistons are shallower than 10:1. Combined with deck work, cams, manifold, exhaust, and mk4 gasket, its unique to say the least.
> 
> or a broken valve spring. :laugh:



if you say so. almost sounds like it is not firing on all 6 Cylinders. lol, this is a distributed VR right?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

LA7VJetta said:


> if you say so. almost sounds like it is not firing on all 6 Cylinders. lol, this is a distributed VR right?


Yes it is dizzy, and I have had it on the VagCom, no misfires detected, and firing right at 4 and 3 degrees BTDC. 
New ignition, distributor is not new, but cap, rotor, plugs and wires are. Coil checks out. 

Broken valve spring. Most likely.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Yes it is dizzy, and I have had it on the VagCom, no misfires detected, and firing right at 4 and 3 degrees BTDC.
> New ignition, distributor is not new, but cap, rotor, plugs and wires are. Coil checks out.
> 
> Broken valve spring. Most likely.



:thumbup:


----------



## Roadhog_ (Feb 26, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> Yes it is dizzy, and I have had it on the VagCom, no misfires detected, and firing right at 4 and 3 degrees BTDC.
> New ignition, distributor is not new, but cap, rotor, plugs and wires are. Coil checks out.
> 
> Broken valve spring. Most likely.


I'm pretty sure OBD1 doesn't detect miss fires.

Also, it sounds like a subaru.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

I mean a 4 cylinder car running on 3 cylinders sounds like a subie, too.


----------



## .:V.R.6.6.6:. (Mar 30, 2007)

just read your thread, your car is awesome! what happened with all that awd stuff???


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Roadhog_ said:


> I'm pretty sure OBD1 doesn't detect miss fires.
> 
> Also, it sounds like a subaru.


 I have no check engine light anyway, and simply pulled 1 plug wire at a time to see about misfires. Its not missing on ignition side, hence the reason I think a valve spring has taken a crap. 
But 3 or 4 degrees BTDC is right on isn't it? 

I have to pull the head to put the headspacer on anyway. 



LA7VJetta said:


> I mean a 4 cylinder car running on 3 cylinders sounds like a subie, too.


ok, I'm lying...its a 2.5 swap. I couldn't keep it a secret.  :laugh: Every pic of my bay was photoshopped by CrisVR6. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Kidding aside, I have the springs to put in, just havent done them yet. Was planing on a head when the AWD swap fell in my lap. 



.:V.R.6.6.6:. said:


> just read your thread, your car is awesome! what happened with all that awd stuff???


Thanks man, just 4 long years of little work here and there really adds up. I've been planning this car since day 1. Plans just change a little here and there. 
Oh don't you worry, I still have the AWD stuff. If things work out this year like I hope, some serious progress is likely to happen. My determination outweighs my income sometimes. 
:beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

that's just crazy........

Thanks Cris!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^This way you don't have to stop, get off the car, to pick the $50 that you just spotted on the road...you just roll down the window, put your hand out of it and pick it while still driving :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

its also in the other thread zak :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I saw, and nothing is ever low enough for some people. haha


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

'other' thread?  help a relative skimmer out broo


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

photoshop thread..... 

Opps, too late, you found it!!!!haha


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

lots of time on my hands waiting on photobucket so was skimming :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:thumbup: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

I should be buying stuff I need for the corrado, not want.....:screwy:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Happy b-day Will :beer:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Happy b-day Will :beer:


x2


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks Guys, 21 is more fun the 2nd time around!!!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Thanks Guys, 21 is more fun the 2nd time around!!!


BAHAHAHA

Happy b-day. Dont get arrested


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

:laugh:

Happy Birthday Dubzak! Like Kyle said, stay out of trouble unless its the good kind. :beer:


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

happy birthday again, wzach.

now stop drinking those bud lights and start drinking something better. :laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

ha, damn Will have a drink on me (IOU ). My B-Day was yesterday

...I forget how old I am but I do know my 15yr anniv was yesterday too :what: :screwy:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

sdezego said:


> ha, damn Will have a drink on me (IOU ). My B-Day was yesterday
> 
> ...I forget how old I am but I do know my 15yr anniv was yesterday too :what: :screwy:


Then happy birthday to you too Shawn 
You need to add me on FB so next year I can wish you HB on time, lol


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Swink said:


> happy birthday again, wzach.
> 
> now stop drinking those bud lights and start drinking something better. :laugh:


BETTER BEER AT THE PARTY!!! 



sdezego said:


> ha, damn Will have a drink on me (IOU ). My B-Day was yesterday
> 
> ...I forget how old I am but I do know my 15yr anniv was yesterday too :what: :screwy:


Happy belated to you buddy, and happy anniversary as well.

Thanks guys!


----------



## 92rado2.8 (Jul 12, 2004)

Happy Birthday Old Man:snowcool:


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

happy bday dude! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

DUBZAK said:


> BETTER BEER AT THE PARTY!!!


You have to give me more notice for these things. I would have made it down. :laugh:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Swink said:


> You have to give me more notice for these things. I would have made it down. :laugh:


Swink is everywhere!


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

happy bday will :beer:


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

eurosportgti said:


> Swink is everywhere!


I live above my means.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Happy Birthday ZAK, make sure you take lots of pics of the sh!tshow so the FB trollers can post them up  .


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

ein said:


> Happy Birthday ZAK, make sure you take lots of pics of the sh!tshow so the FB trollers can post them up  .


Why aren't you on FB yet? Lots of hilarity comes from things on FB. :thumbup:


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Swink said:


> Why aren't you on FB yet? Lots of hilarity comes from things on FB. :thumbup:


Dinosaur phone, plus too much interwebs time already...FB is a black hole for spare time.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> ha, damn Will have a drink on me (IOU ). My B-Day was yesterday
> 
> ...I forget how old I am but I do know my 15yr anniv was yesterday too :what: :screwy:


HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO BOTH YOU O-TOWN PEEPS!!!! :beer::beer:


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

happs to the day of berf son!


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

dude rado said:


> happs to the day of berf son!


what he said so eloquently ^


----------



## Mikethegreat (Jan 24, 2010)

pileofredparts said:


> its 50/50 for me removing the rear window without trashing the seal
> the seal is $150
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you find the seal?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Mikethegreat said:


> Where did you find the seal?


Dealer , but you didn't even look or ask them I bet. 

Thanks for the BDay wishes guys! It was a good weekend ended by having to be at work this morning. No coffee and customers dropping cars off 1 week early.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, I have been Daily Driving the Corrado for the last few months, Sold the Scirocco last weekend, and looks like the Kompressor Benz is on the way out as well. 
Working out the deal, but here is the future Corrado Support Vehicle!









OBD2, 96 VR6 Wagon, 5 Speed. 
Needs some VR6 Love, I got it covered. :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> ...Working out the deal, but here is the future Corrado Support Vehicle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^ Nice!!! :thumbup:...only needs some 18''s :laugh:


Oh, and...


DUBZAK said:


> Sold the Scirocco last weekend


:thumbdown:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

The Rocco was too far gone for me to save it and keep my house. :laugh:

I will get another one someday, just one I can buy and drive without having to weld floor pans into. 

I kept the Single wiper for the Corrado though.  :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> The Rocco was too far gone for me to save it and keep my house. :laugh:
> 
> I will get another one someday, just one I can buy and drive without having to weld floor pans into.
> 
> I kept the Single wiper for the Corrado though.  :thumbup:


Yeah man, I hear ya... Rust is nasty for sure :thumbdown:
Smart move with the mono wiper


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

do I see a 3.6 Syncro Passat in the future?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

There might be some truth to that statement. Maybe not all of it......


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Well, I have been Daily Driving the Corrado for the last few months, Sold the Scirocco last weekend, and looks like the Kompressor Benz is on the way out as well.
> Working out the deal, but here is the future Corrado Support Vehicle!
> OBD2, 96 VR6 Wagon, 5 Speed.
> Needs some VR6 Love, I got it covered. :beer: :thumbup:


needs moar low :laugh:

:thumbup:


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Barney called, he wants his tint back...


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

ein said:


> Barney called, he wants his tint back...


 Barney Fife?!?!?!  :laugh: That tint will be redone with a prescription from my dermatologist = 5% on the windshield. :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> needs moar low :laugh:
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Yeah man, I hear ya... Rust is nasty for sure :thumbdown:


It was definitely roached.. My First was VW was a Scirocco, so I have the love, but I would not have touched it with a 10 foot pole. :laugh;


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

sdezego said:


> It was definitely roached.. My First was VW was a Scirocco, so I have the love, but I would not have touched it with a 10 foot pole. :laugh;


Haha, I got really lucky with my MK1 I guess


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


>


C'mon man, you know the RS's will probably be on it before wires.  :laugh:



sdezego said:


> It was definitely roached.. My First was VW was a Scirocco, so I have the love, but I would not have touched it with a 10 foot pole. :laugh;


 Well you did see it in person, but ya, sad day that she's going to a parts pile at someones shop. 


RedYellowWhite said:


> Haha, I got really lucky with my MK1 I guess


You did indeed, hope I get lucky and find a clean MK1 Scirocco. :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> .


you crack me up dood, was drinking beers with lil_kano last night showing the moar low pics from your p-chop thread, cracking up, and we decided you need to come visit us across the pond :beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

DUBZAK, its time for some new wheels :laugh:

chad, i know i have to visit  LIL_kano ? is he old enough for drinking beer ? :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> chad, i know i have to visit  LIL_kano ? is he old enough for drinking beer ? :laugh:


barely :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

BUMP :thumbup:

Will should update on the Wagon status/news - or the lack of it 


...plus I've found you a reason to buy a G60 you carbon whore...










A carbon g-lader displacer  

 :beer:  :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> BUMP :thumbup:
> 
> Will should update on the Wagon status/news - or the lack of it
> 
> ...


Holy Toledo Batman  Is the guy spread over the first page of the Corrado forum giving these away too? :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Holy Toledo Batman  Is the guy spread over the first page of the Corrado forum giving these away too? :laugh:


^^LMAO :laugh:

How many of his started threads can he get locked btw? :sly: 
Surely he keeps moderators busy, lol


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I spy carbon TAPE, is that JamesS's G Charger? He loves to wrap stuff with vinyl carbon cause its lighter! :what:  :laugh:

Ok, the deal for the VR6 Passat was, I traded the Benz for cash and the wagon. The other guy decided to call my boss (the wagon is at my work) @ 7:45am yesterday and say he does not want the trade. So Benz is going on craigslist.  We will see if I get cash and do werk. 

Still daily driving the Corrado. 

And if the carbon gods are raining upon me with free parts, that's fine. :laugh:  
We shall see if I actually get them. eace:


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

Might make an corrado weekend soon and wire up my megasquirt. You wanna come up?


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> I spy carbon TAPE, is that JamesS's G Charger? He loves to wrap stuff with vinyl carbon cause its lighter! :what:  :laugh:


I even use vinyl carbon with your mom, she likes the texture.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

JamesS said:


> I even use a vinyl carbon with your mom, she likes the texture.


Oh, snap! :laugh: you have been sigged, sir.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd like to thank my friends, family, and most importantly the Corrado forum which has shaped who I am today. :wave:


----------



## Paddywagon g60 (Jan 21, 2011)

*Color*

What color code is that? I like it and want to modify it slightly.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Slow buddy....Rolex 24 is gonna be the closest ill be to Jville for a while. Gotta get my new daily situation straight too. 

:wave: :laugh: 
I like all Canadians except you James. You're special. opcorn:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

JamesS said:


> I'd like to thank *VWVortex* and most importantly the Corrado forum which has shaped who I am today. :wave:


fixed

and what u know bout some MS Will? :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Been trying to gather some intel on MS for myself, and I have you, Shawn, Kyle and a few other peoples number that I know I could call on! :laugh: Slow needs a little assistance and I would like to find time to help If possible. :beer:

Plus, I gotta see the door handles myself....


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Paddywagon g60 said:


> What color code is that? I like it and want to modify it slightly.


which picture? quote fail. :laugh:


----------



## Paddywagon g60 (Jan 21, 2011)

*this one*

http://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv264/VRDUBZAK/P1000655.jpg


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

LC6U Classic Green Pearl Effect. :thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> Been trying to gather some intel on MS for myself, and I have you, Shawn, Kyle and a few other peoples number that I know I could call on! :laugh: ...:


:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Been trying to gather some intel on MS for myself, and I have you, Shawn, Kyle and a few other peoples number that I know I could call on! :laugh: Slow needs a little assistance and I would like to find time to help If possible. :beer:
> 
> Plus, I gotta see the door handles myself....


MS you say? :sly: Kyle, Shawn and Chad you say? :what:.......:laugh: Anytime bro :beer:

Ya, I'd like to see slow's door handles in person too


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

:thumbup:

Plus we need to do a shoot soon. You need better pics.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I can haz AWD Project start? Yes...Yes I can haz. :laugh: :sly:



Broke a shift fork on a 3rd gear run. Gonna start the tear down of the whole car. :banghead: 

Starting with the mounts and K frame work as soon as its all apart. :thumbup:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> I can haz AWD Project start? Yes...Yes I can haz. :laugh: :sly:


 WOOOOOOOO!:thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Mortal Kombat "IT HAS BEGUN!!!!"


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

LA7VJetta said:


> WOOOOOOOO!:thumbup:


  x2....:thumbup:


----------



## The Snuggler (May 29, 2010)

DUBZAK said:


> I can haz AWD Project start? Yes...Yes I can haz. :laugh: :sly:


 I wish my rado was an AWD car during this damn snow haha. I certainly could of used it :banghead:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

AWD helps in Snow situations for sure. 


I am so stoked to finally give the car the build it deserves. 
So far the list is small: 
AWD
Cylinder Head
Wide Body
Color Change
Interior


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

i am soooo ready for this build. get at me when yer ready for a little me you and 42:beer:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

cant wait too see this


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

You better take lottsa pictures


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> Color Change


 
You should paint it silver....


----------



## iAco (Aug 3, 2004)

Looking forward to future progress. :snowcool:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

dude rado said:


> i am soooo ready for this build. get at me when yer ready for a little me you and 42:beer:


 FKN A Right....gonna get you over to Florida for some fun. 



eurosportgti said:


> cant wait too see this


 You.....think about how I feel. 


JamesS said:


> You better take lottsa pictures


 No soup fer you. 1 Year. 
I will only take pictures of what I cut out. The other stuff will have to wait till I am done before getting posted. 
Now, should some spy shots of my "Extra Sneakyness" get leaked....so be it. 



ein said:


> You should paint it silver....


 No, you should paint YOUR's silver. Again. 


iAco said:


> Looking forward to future progress. :snowcool:


 Thanks everyone Im stoked to get started. and VSR Donations or other on same level are still accepted.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

I plan to finish awd by 2013. Try to beat me.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

[email protected] is my current goal. Boost might not be till 2013.


----------



## iAco (Aug 3, 2004)

Say what? You won't have your Corrado at H2o this year? I guess I'll have to rep Classic Green for you.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Ya dood, no H20 till I am done. Unless I come into some serious money to speed up the process. 
I am a homeowning single man, with a decent income. I live a blessed life to do what I do on my income. It just takes time, and savings.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

:thumbup:opcorn::wave:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

hells ya Zakman! Can't wait to see it too. You'll be at h2o though right?!?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

No sir....not this year. 
I will be Doing W3RK like ZAKMAN does. Kickin biznitches teeths in too. :laugh:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Booooooo! Hop a flight to DC or you parents crib and ride with me in the Burgundy!


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Don't be a punk will, u better make it there. Forget the C, hop on a plane.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I will miss all you nutbags this year, but I can't drive someone else's VRT every year without going nuts. I love my N/A VR and wanna see what AWD does for my current set up. (kind of).


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

$99 bucks round trip Clearwater to Atlantic Sh!tty. Get to werk on that...


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Orlando is too far from Clearwater for that.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> I will miss all you nutbags this year, but I can't drive someone else's VRT every year without going nuts. I love my N/A VR and wanna see what AWD does for my current set up. (kind of).



Worst excuse ever. If anything, it should inspire you to move yer ass and get it done. I'll break you down over time.. you'll wind up flying out here. :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> Worst excuse ever. If anything, it should inspire you to move yer ass and get it done. I'll break you down over time.. you'll wind up flying out here. :laugh:


I drive everyone elses cars every year *shrug* guess Will needs to man up


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Using the photo I tagged you in ....sumabitch. :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Using the photo I tagged you in ....sumabitch. :laugh:


I figured you tagged me in it to let me know that *YOU* needed to man up


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey man... looking forward to what you have in store for the C. Mine hasn't done much lately, it starts and runs so I'm happy for the moment. Got a job so I'll have $$ again, so I can start to toy around soon. :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

There is also a wedding I am attending same weekend as H20, and have been hooked up with an actress in the wedding party. Lets just say she had a part in "She's outta my league" 
I'm not missing that opportunity, MAN UPPED enough for ya NOW? PEONS


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> There is also a wedding I am attending same weekend as H20, and have been hooked up with an actress in the wedding party. Lets just say she had a part in "She's outta my league"
> I'm not missing that opportunity, MAN UPPED enough for ya NOW? PEONS


Get iiiiiit!


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> There is also a wedding I am attending same weekend as H20, and have been hooked up with an actress in the wedding party. Lets just say she had a part in "She's outta my league"
> I'm not missing that opportunity, MAN UPPED enough for ya NOW? PEONS


You know the drill, Pics (preferably with bewbs) or its not happening...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> There is also a wedding I am attending same weekend as H20, and have been hooked up with an actress in the wedding party. Lets just say she had a part in "She's outta my league"
> I'm not missing that opportunity, MAN UPPED enough for ya NOW? PEONS


Did you find a date with one of the extras?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Sukka's, meet my future Ex Wife.  :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Sukka's, meet my future Ex Wife.  :laugh:


They are letting you carry a cardboard cutout with you to a wedding?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

TheBurninator said:


> They are letting you carry a cardboard cutout with you to a wedding?


LMAO :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

RedYellowWhite said:


> LMAO :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


^ that


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

pej said:


> ^ that


...and clearly this build thread started good :sly:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ...and clearly this build thread started good :sly:


They always do...:banghead:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

TheBurninator said:


> They always do...:banghead:


aaaand then the weather reports start.


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

pej said:


> aaaand then the weather reports start.


It's 79 degrees and sunny here in beautiful South Florida. I took the corrado for a spin down the beach and the bikinis are poppin'.

:beer::beer:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

pej said:


> aaaand then the weather reports start.


:laugh: Coldest day probably of the year today in Cyprus with 1°C (or 35°F if you prefer )


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

redyellowwhite said:


> :laugh: Coldest day probably of the year today in cyprus with 1°c (or 35°f if you prefer )


ffffffuuuuuu


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm over the weather. Someone post some fkn Corrado content.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> I'm over the weather. Someone post some fkn Corrado content.


Your build thread... post something :wave:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

This is my BOOM STICK.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> This is my *BUTT SCRATCHER!!!*.


.


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

cold? -12F today here in shaved bay nebraska


----------



## 92rado2.8 (Jul 12, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> Sukka's, meet my future Ex Wife.  :laugh:


Has she seen a picture of you:screwy: If she has, she must be missing a leg or arm or something. 

Take a plane to H20 you MAGGOT, dont be a fairy.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

She has seen my pen15. That's how I sealed the deal. :laugh: I showed her the blue couch too....

That Haldex wrench, will also double as a butt-scratcher.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> She has seen my pen15. That's how I sealed the deal. :laugh: I showed her the blue couch too....
> 
> That Haldex wrench, will also double as a butt-scratcher.


Get iiiiit!:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

92rado2.8 said:


> Has she seen a picture of you:screwy: If she has, she must be missing a leg or arm or something.


Wait you're going to a wedding with Heather Mills??? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Better get that one HAMMERED. :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

:laugh:, i:heart::beer:& (.)(.)


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> :laugh:, i:heart::beer:& (.)(.)


^^Don't we all :laugh:


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^Don't we all :laugh:


affirmative.

Will, let's see some more new C content


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Ill start the disassemble process this weekend. Just cleaned the garage a little bit to make room for the mess of Corrado parts about to be sprawled across the place. :laugh:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Ill start the disassemble process this weekend. Just cleaned the garage a little bit to make room for the mess of Corrado parts about to be sprawled across the place. :laugh:


cant wait.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Well I did take the D/S headlight out, removed the windshield seal, rain gutter seals, and the grille. Other than that I got distracted this weekend with the Supa Bowl and all the partying associated with. 

Back to W3RK soon though.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Well I did take the D/S headlight out, removed the windshield seal, rain gutter seals, and the grille. Other than that I got distracted this weekend with the Supa Bowl and all the partying associated with.
> 
> Back to W3RK soon though.


You know you don't have to remove those for an AWD swap :screwy:...........:wave:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> You know you don't have to remove those for an AWD swap :screwy:...........:wave:


hehehehe:thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> You know you don't have to remove those for an AWD swap :screwy:...........:wave:


 The smoothed bay, and modified K frame have to happen without the motor, so YES they ARE part of the AWD swap.  

You did such a good job on your bay though...when you coming up to do werk? :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> The smoothed bay, and modified K frame have to happen without the motor, so YES they ARE part of the AWD swap.
> 
> You did such a good job on your bay though...when you coming up to do werk? :laugh:


Windshield strip ...........:laugh:

Ya, I can come up and swiss cheese it after itz good and sprayed :laugh: Casey may be able to help with that as well :laugh::laugh:

I will be up that way in a week or so, Melbourne actually, but will have to come right back with my newly fabbed parts


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

Still watching this thread... Maybe I should move to Florida


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

Finally messing with the wiring on mine... Soon as I get it running, I'll come lend a hand if you need it. :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Bump










:laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

bump... because I just sent will 500 text messages and his is NOT happy with me :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

oooooo.........aaahhhhhhh

Well isn't that just the (.Y.)'s. Passat Tank too....but mine will probably (definitely) be carbonized.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Why carbonize the tank? I am just going to section one and make it smaller. I think it will work.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

WTF do you mean by carbonizing the tank?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

JamesS said:


> Why carbonize the tank? I am just going to section one and make it smaller. I think it will work.


does the passat tank hold more?

Checking etka... :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> does the passat tank hold more?
> 
> Checking etka... :laugh:


damn. can't find out anything for the ralley tank from etka. The passat syncro is 70 liters though


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> bump... because I just sent will 500 text messages and his is NOT happy with me :laugh::laugh::laugh:


I am going to get PREPAID credit card, and subscribe you to sooooo much ghey pron. 



JamesS said:


> Why carbonize the tank? I am just going to section one and make it smaller. I think it will work.


:facepalm: I know you do think that. 


LA7VJetta said:


> WTF do you mean by carbonizing the tank?


Wrapping the 18 Gallon Passat tank in Carbon Fiber. Cause I'm GANGSTA. :laugh:


TheBurninator said:


> does the passat tank hold more?
> 
> Checking etka... :laugh:


G60/16v Tank:15 Gallon
SLC Tank: 18 Gallon
Passat Syncro Tank:18 Gallon.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Wrapping the 18 Gallon Passat tank in Carbon Fiber. Cause I'm GANGSTA. :laugh:


LOL.  I figgerd as much.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

LA7VJetta said:


> WTF do you mean by carbonizing the tank?


Spelled it wrong its Carbonite... like this....


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> I am going to get PREPAID credit card, and subscribe you to sooooo much ghey pron.


Its cool, you might want to sign swink up too since he sent WAY more text messages than I did. :laugh::laugh:

But remember I can always do worse


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> :facepalm: I know you do think that.


Sectioning an inch out of it seems doable to me.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> but mine will probably (definitely) be carbonized.


are you effin serious? :screwy:......:laugh:


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

You done yet?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

HA! ^ Funniest thing I heard all day so far actually. :laugh:


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

:laugh: :heart:


----------



## Johnny the Knuckles (Apr 12, 2011)

Car looks great, updates opcorn:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Car is in pieces and will be for a while.

Motor has not been yanked yet, but as soon as that happens, K Frame Trans Cup mod for 02M, and 02M mounts will be first up. 


Other than that been trying to get a new daily driver....

A8 4.2Q Short Wheelbase that needs love for $3k is something that I've been kicking around possibly getting and fixing. 








Torsen Diff Seal
ABS Module
Transmission Pan Gasket, Filter and Fluid 
D/S Exhaust Manifold Leak (when cold) 
Random Misfires 
Evap System Leaks
.....typical older Audi problems.

.....nothing I cant handle as long as the trans is still good. Which is questionable and reason I haven't jumped on it yet. 

I'll update soon with something good. :beer:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Car is in pieces and will be for a while.
> 
> Motor has not been yanked yet, but as soon as that happens, K Frame Trans Cup mod for 02M, and 02M mounts will be first up.
> 
> ...


Do eet!


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> .....as long as the trans is still good. Which is questionable and reason I haven't jumped on it yet.


Fat chance of that being good. Automatic transmissions are Audi's G-Lader....


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I pulled the pin on that $11,000 grenade once before with my 00 A6 4.2.....exactly why I am being super cautious.


----------



## day1134 (Mar 24, 2006)

DUBZAK said:


> I pulled the pin on that $11,000 grenade once before with my 00 A6 4.2.....exactly why I am being super cautious.


Tranny swap to manual tranny?? :screwy::screwy:

No way I would get in to that with automatic transmission issues.

SWAP IT or leave it alone!! 
:beer::beer:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I need something I can drive right now while Rado is under overhaul and get rid of the Merc for something I actually want to put money into. 

A Manual swap in the A8 would be the shiz....but will cost more than I pay for the car. :screwy: :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

ein said:


> Fat chance of that being good. Automatic transmissions are Audi's G-Lader....


I'm on number 2


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

ein said:


> Fat chance of that being good. Automatic transmissions are Audi's G-Lader....


 Dude.guy u are very misinformed its only the CVT 's that are wicked problematic....almost all the Quattro auto are bullet proof as long as they have been maintained...
i think you may be confused for the auto slush box's on vw's:laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

FLATBLACKMK2 said:


> Dude.guy u are very misinformed its only the CVT 's that are wicked problematic....almost all the Quattro auto are bullet proof as long as they have been maintained...
> i think you may be confused for the auto slush box's on vw's:laugh:


Ummm... I have a non-CVT audi trans... it is JUNK


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

TheBurninator said:


> Ummm... I have a non-CVT audi trans... it is JUNK


 What motor and how many miles have you done all the fluid maintance rear seal etc...or just drive it...i work for Audi ask will in all my yrs they hardly ever fail unless abused ,overpowered,or not well maintained.........


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

FLATBLACKMK2 said:


> What motor and how many miles have you done all the fluid maintance rear seal etc...or just drive it...i work for Audi ask will in all my yrs they hardly ever fail unless abused ,overpowered,or not well maintained.........


Kyle has had some bad luck with his 2.7T A6. He KNOWS it needs servicing.


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

DUBZAK said:


> Kyle has had some bad luck with his 2.7T A6. He KNOWS it needs servicing.


 2.7t a6 why didn't you say so............:laugh: really the only ones that have certain problems...


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

FLATBLACKMK2 said:


> Dude.guy u are very misinformed its only the CVT 's that are wicked problematic....almost all the Quattro auto are bullet proof as long as they have been maintained...
> i think you may be confused for the auto slush box's on vw's:laugh:


VW autos are uber fail but I know what you mean about the Audi autos if the "lifetime fluid" was ignored and the fluid/filter changed regularly they're fine. I was going for the LULZ @ Audi's expense. 

The problem is most weren't taken care of and to me personally that's a ticking timebomb that's really $$$. Hell my mom's 01 6speed TTQ has been dealer maintained since day ONE. The things I've caught them doing are ridiculous. I just had my buddy @ the VW dealership do her timing belt, he said the belt was fine but the tensioner and damper (something like a damper, I'm not a 1.8T guy) were ORIGINAL TO THE CAR @ 120,000 miles. He said we were lucky we had it done when we did or bye bye valves. My local Audi dealers are crooks and I have no love for their locally maintained cars. There are so many auto A6's and A8's on CL near me that are super cheap due to the smoked trans thing its not even funny.

Its a shame too cause I really like their cars.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

FLATBLACKMK2 said:


> 2.7t a6 why didn't you say so............:laugh: really the only ones that have certain problems...


haha yeah... I am sure tranny #3 will be on the way soon too... But the most recent one is how f#cked the tie rod end is.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Or maybe back up to SOWO to prove a point


THIS^


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

^ Fail.....didnt make SoWo.....but I succeeded in obtaining 

1 Rotary Muffler. 


















:what:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

:thumbup: are we converting over to the darkside :laugh:


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

is that your grizzly bear arm?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Consumed by the dark side. Yes. Feel the HATE flow through you. 






No Grizzly Bear. That is the Black Forest of Germany growing on Me. :sly: :laugh:


----------



## skaterazn (Jan 9, 2007)

wow... It's like a sasquatch


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

skaterazn said:


> wow... It's like a sasquatch


The Turbo or my hairy arm?


----------



## skaterazn (Jan 9, 2007)

That's a baby turbo. You need more to break an O2M.

I want to fly to Florida and throw nair on yoru arms and see if they will melt off


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> No Grizzly Bear. That is the Black Forest of Germany growing on Me. :sly: :laugh:


gross. you should get that checked out.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

corrado-correr said:


> gross. you should get that checked out.


Hey you don't manscape the arms. That is Metro.

And that turbo makes up for everything.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> Hey you don't manscape the arms. That is Metro.
> 
> And that turbo makes up for everything.


Metro nothing, you're like a harrier version of Robin Williams in the movie _The Birdcage._


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

lol I am nowhere near that level and its just my arms and legs. I don't wear a sweater when I am shirtless.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

corrado-correr said:


> Metro nothing, you're like a harrier version of Robin Williams in the movie _The Birdcage._


OMG I was just gonna post that those are the hairiest hands I've seen since Robin Williams!!

but back to my original question, are you finally turbo charging the C?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Always planned on boost. Right now I am parts collecting for the O2m Gearing change, and then the AWD will be happening (Fu*k**g finally) :banghead: then application of said Boost. :thumbup:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

DUBZAK said:


> Always planned on boost. Right now I am parts collecting for the O2m Gearing change, and then the AWD will be happening (Fu*k**g finally) :banghead: then application of said Boost. :thumbup:


sweet! Then you can change your C respectively to Corrado VR6TAWD6SP :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

HavokRuels said:


> Corrado VRTVGT6Speed4Motion


I am waiting for G60scuzz to see the turbo and to update his own thread. :thumbup:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

gonna make my 2.0/g60 head lysholm charged C look like childs play


----------



## Roadhog_ (Feb 26, 2007)

you need a larger turbo.


----------



## skaterazn (Jan 9, 2007)

Roadhog_ said:


> you need a larger turbo.


You need to finish your car and stfu


----------



## 700lbBench (Mar 30, 2005)

Very cool. Btw, how did you get the monkey to hold the Turbo?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Ape dude, not monkey. Sasquatch to my friends. 


Monster turbo Side Profile.


----------



## Sponge Bob (Jun 8, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Always planned on boost. Right now I am parts collecting for the O2m Gearing change, and then the AWD will be happening (Fu*k**g finally) :banghead: then application of said Boost. :thumbup:



Add new paint and you'll have one very nice corrado :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Bay will get painted at same time as O2M install. Rest of car will follow thereafter. 

As for what Color....

Santorin is still #1 Color Choice. Kicked around other ideas such as Mojave Biege, and a few other colors from VAG cars.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Bay will get painted at same time as O2M install. Rest of car will follow thereafter.
> 
> As for what Color....
> 
> Santorin is still #1 Color Choice. Kicked around other ideas such as Mojave Biege, and a few other colors from VAG cars.


I approve of Mojave Beige :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I am glad you approve the color.


----------



## iAco (Aug 3, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> I approve of Mojave Beige :thumbup:



The blue is nice, I agree with the Mojave Beige.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

TheBurninator said:


> I approve of Mojave Beige :thumbup:





DUBZAK said:


> I am glad you approve the color.





iAco said:


> The blue is nice, I agree with the Mojave Beige.


Fuk that! Beige???? Are you nuts? 

Beige, is a color for a Camry not a Corrado!

Mojave is a nice color but not on a C. C's wear strong colors so well why get something so light?

Take a page from Renshaw and go look at some P car colors. Arena Red... :thumbup:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

ein said:


> Fuk that! Beige???? Are you nuts?
> 
> Beige, is a color for a Camry not a Corrado!
> 
> ...


If we are getting into p-car colors why not the pastels?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Dude I bet Offroad Grey from the Touareg would look bad ass on a Corrado... Never thought to picture it but I think it would look awesome, and the matching interior...?


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

TheBurninator said:


> If we are getting into p-car colors why not the pastels?


Save them for the MK1's. IDK why I like MK1's to look like easter eggs but, I do... :laugh:


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

That turbo is gonna be absolutely brutal to fit in the C.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> That turbo is gonna be absolutely brutal to fit in the C.


how about putting a short runner intake and a turbo jet top mount manifold?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

HavokRuels said:


> how about putting a short runner intake and a turbo jet top mount manifold?


LOL.... you have never seen this turbo in person. Massive doesn't begin to describe it.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Turbo jet top mount manifold.... lol...sounds like something a g60 guy would say.



Will, I think you've gone overboard buddy.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Mojave beige? Really? :sly: :screwy:











Santorin was way better :thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

TheBurninator said:


> LOL.... you have never seen this turbo in person. Massive doesn't begin to describe it.


Damn it's that big? 

Will take a pic of it with a soda can next to it


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> That turbo is gonna be absolutely brutal to fit in the C.


Ill cut a hole in the dash to fit that bish. 



HavokRuels said:


> how about putting a short runner intake and a turbo jet top mount manifold?


 :laugh: :what:


TheBurninator said:


> LOL.... you have never seen this turbo in person. Massive doesn't begin to describe it.


 No...and hit up Doogie if you see him. This VGT is not going to run itself. lol


dasbeast3.0 said:


> Turbo jet top mount manifold.... lol...sounds like something a g60 guy would say.
> 
> 
> 
> Will, I think you've gone overboard buddy.


 Overboard? Nah....I never do anything in excess.  :laugh:
:laugh: Great movie, sooo......does this mean you wanna help me out James? LOLOLOLOL


HavokRuels said:


> Damn it's that big?


That is what she said sir. 



HavokRuels said:


> Will take a pic of it with a soda can next to it


Soda can, PFFFTTTT....We do 23OZ Grape Drank round here. 











My fist fits in the inlet.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

yeah i would say that is a rather large turbo


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

What are you giys talking about? That is a Mini Arizona and a K03!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> No...and hit up Doogie if you see him. This VGT is not going to run itself. lol


I will see him this weekend. Want me to slap him around a bit for you?:laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> I will see him this weekend. Want me to slap him around a bit for you?:laugh:


No, I want you to tell him I did not intentionally bite his steeze on VGT's. I hate when people do that but hell it happens sometimes especially with free parts. 

Also let him know I have access to many spare parts for these VGT's with a friend who works at Freightliner. If he needs ECU's or other parts. :thumbup:

He told me that if this VGT cannot work....he has some Sprinter Vans with other Holset Models. :wave:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> No, I want you to tell him I did not intentionally bite his steeze on VGT's. I hate when people do that but hell it happens sometimes especially with free parts.
> 
> Also let him know I have access to many spare parts for these VGT's with a friend who works at Freightliner. If he needs ECU's or other parts. :thumbup:
> 
> He told me that if this VGT cannot work....he has some Sprinter Vans with other Holset Models. :wave:


Will do.

Also didn't think the turbo on the sprinter vans were that big... IIRC it was only a 5cyl


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

ah man, Im telling you its not gonna happen. The turbine housing is gigantic, VG won't help the fact that its like a 30cm housing..you'll never spool it. If you wanna go crazy, check out the hx52 pro. its ridiculous but much more feasible (next step up from mine). I'll even make the turbine housing for ya, and I saved the jig for the manifold too. :thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> ah man, Im telling you its not gonna happen. The turbine housing is gigantic, VG won't help the fact that its like a 30cm housing..you'll never spool it. ...


^ this, 100%


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok Ok, so I decided I want my hood to close again. 

Have something like This:










T04E .84 A/R T4 Flanged Twin Scroll. 

Been seeing some decent numbers on some cars with this turbo. This I believe is a little more doable than the monster Holset VGT. I think Doogie (G60scuzz) can take the fame on making that work. 

eace:


----------



## somebodynowhere (Feb 11, 2010)

very jealous twin scroll is where it's at. :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

So this is indeed a T04E54 .84A/R Divided Turbine Housing. It flows less than the 50 Trim, but going to have to do something about that like a 70-1 wheel and anti surge compressor housing. Then it will not be a Max 400HP turbo any more. :thumbup:

Built on a $300 budget. Not bad if I do say so myself.


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

i want one like that. looks to be perfect size and should work great!


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

Need to talk turbo things with you good sir,possibly keeping mine 12v but dropping to an obd 1 2.8 when I put the 2.9 in the other coup


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

it's still too big


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

corrado-correr said:


> it's still too big


this


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

dubbed_up_daz said:


> Need to talk turbo things with you good sir,possibly keeping mine 12v but dropping to an obd 1 2.8 when I put the 2.9 in the other coup


 2.8 For the other coupe leave the Rado 2.9 Please!!!!. Headspacer and a decent Snail/Manifold combination, no sweat. Keeping stock intake mani?

Shall we make this a facebook event? :laugh:



corrado-correr said:


> it's still too big


That's what she said.


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

not jumpin on fb for a while,could jump into my thread to save hijacking yours though


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Don't call it a come back................but really it is coming back. Finally. 


See you at Fixx Fest November 19-20th.


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## s.l.c. (Aug 4, 2008)

are those 301's?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

cesar, those are redrills but I definitely had to have a set after I saw these wheels. Now you and Zak are wheel twins!


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

So whats up with this turbo build Will? Stop slacking. :facepalm::laugh:


----------



## s.l.c. (Aug 4, 2008)

cstanley19 said:


> cesar, those are redrills but I definitely had to have a set after I saw these wheels. Now you and Zak are wheel twins!


 Only ABT's, 301's or LM's in true 5x100 touch my corrado's buddy


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

s.l.c. said:


> are those 301's?


 301's Arent 9" Wide all around.  

While I may agree with your statement about 5x100 wheels, well I do not believe in adapters unless it is a Porsche 3 Piece Twist. 





cstanley19 said:


> cesar, those are redrills but I definitely had to have a set after I saw these wheels. Now you and Zak are wheel twins!


 
:facepalm: Just what I needed. :laugh: 



dasbeast3.0 said:


> So whats up with this turbo build Will? Stop slacking. :facepalm::laugh:


 Turbo? Who said I was going turbo? :laugh: 

Seriously I am trying to trade this kid $+ that Garret for a Turbonetics.  

Turbo will happen once I play out VR6's that are N/A  :laugh: (I am in no hurry and only want to do it right once rather than 4 or 5 times.)


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

So I wrecked my daily. Hydroplaned on an oil soaked highway a few hours after a Jack-Knifed 18 Wheeler, and hit a concrete jersey barrier. 










Replaced the daily:









and am going to have to do some serious maintenance on the A8 till the Corrado returns to the road. 

Corrado Driving Delays suck, but a Short Wheelbase D2 Audi A8 is AWESOME!!!!!
(Corrado Content)


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> Replaced the daily:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lower it :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Lower it :thumbup: :laugh:


 in due time......:laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> in due time......:laugh:


Just remember what the lowest point is on that car :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Steel Skid Plate?!?!?!?!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2011)

Can't wait to see the Audi modded. Good choice! :thumbup:

Always makes me think of Ronin when I see them.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Steel Skid Plate?!?!?!?!


Haha a big one.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I might have to do aluminum skid plate seeing as the car is all aluminum. Still cannot believe this thing is 3902 at the curb. :screwy:



[email protected] said:


> Can't wait to see the Audi modded. Good choice! :thumbup:
> 
> Always makes me think of Ronin when I see them.


One of my favorite movies!!!

And I found Manual Swaps are sometimes available in Germany from the 96 Euro S8 which came manual.  Will the manual fit a W12 though.....:what: :laugh: 2










2 VR6 swaps at the same time :sly:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Now you have a trunk that can fit lots of dead hookers.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Alive, Dead, makes no difference they still ride in the trunk.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Big trunk means you can fit more of them Florida chunky butt hookers in there too.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dogger said:


> Big trunk means you can fit more of them Florida chunky butt hookers in there too.


Will is all about the fat chicks!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Will is all about the fat chicks!


Not as much as you Kyle.


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

so that buy broke down and sold it to you. good car for fat chicks. prolly one of the more fat chick compliant cars from Audi


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

oh boy stuck your feet in the deep end....thinkin w/ his prick and not the other head again...:screwy::laugh::wave: Hi Will........me and you are gonna be dealership friends...hehehehe
Jay Fayopcorn:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I know Jay... I am a glutton for punishment. but......










I will indeed be seeing you soon for something.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

no updates here ?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Got an update via phone last night. I will let Will fill everyone in.


----------



## skaterazn (Jan 9, 2007)

Mobile face time with sexiness?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Got an update via phone last night. I will let Will fill everyone in.


Till my battery died at least. I'll call you later to finish talking. 



skaterazn said:


> Mobile face time with sexiness?


Naw, but I have a tablet and skype..... You box that package up yet? No rush though....:beer: 
:bacon:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

How much syncro stuff do you have thus far? I already have a rear axle, but I know of two passat syncros for sale for parts locally to me.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

JamesS said:


> How much syncro stuff do you have thus far? I already have a rear axle, but I know of two passat syncros for sale for parts locally to me.


Only 1 "Syncro" part remains needed.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> Only 1 "Syncro" part remains needed.


I'm guessing gas tank?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Till my battery died at least. I'll call you later to finish talking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering what happened to you. We need to finish discussing the awesomeness

Whats your Skype name? I will add you.



DUBZAK said:


> Only 1 "Syncro" part remains needed.


1 more? I thought it was on the way.


----------



## skaterazn (Jan 9, 2007)

JamesS said:


> I'm guessing gas tank?


That's actually sitting at my house waiting to get painted and finding a stupid box for it to be shipped in.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Rear Beam is the only near Unobtainium part left to get. Everything else is a go through my suppliers at work and the local dealer.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> Rear Beam is the only near Unobtainium part left to get. Everything else is a go through my suppliers at work and the local dealer.


Are you running a passat syncro earlier style rear beam or a newer one?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Rear Beam is the only near Unobtainium part left to get. Everything else is a go through my suppliers at work and the local dealer.


How did you get your local dealer to get parts? Did you have to blow the parts guy again?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

JamesS said:


> Are you running a passat syncro earlier style rear beam or a newer one?


All syncro Passat stuff except the beam brackets. 

The local dealer gets ~5K a month from my shop, they do anything I ask including ordering Canadian parts.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

wanna trade for a set of chrome A9's with new tires?....


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

As stupid as I might be for saying no to that........ No. I refuse to run adapters. Plus no chrome for me. I'll keep my hands bloody keeping the shine on stuff.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sticky?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

DUBZAK said:


> As stupid as I might be for saying no to that........ No. I refuse to run adapters. Plus no chrome for me. I'll keep my hands bloody keeping the shine on stuff.


Haha, I hate polishing wheels. I'll polish other stuff but man, I hate the way polished lips have the scratches around the bolts.


----------



## GT TDI Golf (Jan 27, 2003)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Sticky?


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Should at least see updates if it is stickied...


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

ok I am missing something here?? This must be the first build thread to be stickied on the forum :beer:


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

Who did he suck off? :heart:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Whoa, life on display. Guess I'll have to get good at smoke and mirrors. Or actually post an update. 

Let's not let this get out of hand......


----------



## FullThrottleORL (Oct 28, 2010)

DUBZAK said:


> Whoa, life on display. Guess I'll have to get good at smoke and mirrors. Or actually post an update.
> 
> Let's not let this get out of hand......


 Guess they "fixed" it.  Proof it actually happened. 











Get your DAMN AWD done, and Oh......GET BACK TO WORK. 

-Boss


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Any updates?......................:laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Any updates?......................:laugh:


:laugh::laugh:

None that whoretex knows about :sly:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> :laugh::laugh:
> 
> None that whoretex knows about :sly:


The "need to know basis" is what makes this awesome! I'll update when some new thangs arrive.


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

Dude I've been out of the rado forum for so long I didn't even know you changed your name. Although I've had my suspicions that wzach and dubzak were one and the same since I got back into it a month ago. Sneaky sneaky. :sly: I just skimmed your thread and now I realize why you asked me what color I painted my car. I picked shadow blue in 07, it was mine first! haha What color are you going with? Your build is looking awesome man! You've gotta be breaking 130hp now!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

That wzach guy was much cooler than the Dubzak. He had more $$ too.


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

dogger said:


> That wzach guy was much cooler than the Dubzak. He had more $$ too.


Word is wzach had enough coin to import a storm or three in his day but chose not to.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

1.8t rado said:


> Dude I've been out of the rado forum for so long I didn't even know you changed your name. Although I've had my suspicions that wzach and dubzak were one and the same since I got back into it a month ago. Sneaky sneaky. :sly: I just skimmed your thread and now I realize why you asked me what color I painted my car. I picked shadow blue in 07, it was mine first! haha What color are you going with? Your build is looking awesome man! You've gotta be breaking 130hp now!


Santorin, and it's similar bit not the same. Plus you made it to paint first. :thumbup:



dogger said:


> That wzach guy was much cooler than the Dubzak. He had more $$ too.


I want to rob that wzach arsehole of all his fundz. 



Golfatron3 said:


> Word is wzach had enough coin to import a storm or three in his day but chose not to.


Some say he is 7ft tall, and carries his money in a second car following him everywhere he goes. 

Also I heard he had been to UK, and pissed on a seat of a blue Corrado Storm being imported to North America. That guy must have not known how Universal of a man WZACH is. 
:laugh:


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

DUBZAK said:


> Santorin, and it's similar bit not the same. Plus you made it to paint first. :thumbup:


 Santorin is a good color, I considered that too. :thumbup:



DUBZAK said:


> Some say he is 7ft tall, and carries his money in a second car following him everywhere he goes.


Some say that he was a CIA experiment gone wrong, and that he only eats cheese. All we know is, he's not the Stig, but he is the Stig's fat American cousin wzach.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

He went rogue. Isn't that what all CIA agents do in the movies?

If he was the Stig, the lap times would be a lot slower due to the added weight.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I am 6'+ 220. Who's fat? 


n00b's.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> I am 6'+ 220. Who's fat?
> 
> 
> n00b's.


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Any updates?......................:laugh:


DITTO................


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Sorry you douche canoe, If you were trying to insult me you must realize that we do not use the metric system in this world and I have no interest in converting your data nor checking its validity. 

*I challenge you, JamesS, to an AWD Build Off. *

So little boy.....you game?


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> Sorry you douche canoe, If you were trying to insult me you must realize that we do not use the metric system in this world and I have no interest in converting your data nor checking its validity.
> 
> *I challenge you, JamesS, to an AWD Build Off. *
> 
> So little boy.....you game?


Lol, the chart is metric and imerial. AWD BUILD OFF? :sly: Maybe im not going awd


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Sorry you douche canoe,


Excellent use of the term



JamesS said:


> Lol, the chart is metric and imerial.


Spelling fail. Imperial?


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

TheBurninator said:


> Excellent use of the term
> 
> 
> 
> Spelling fail. Imperial?


More like typing fail.... Rumor has it that DUBZAK wanted to have an awd build off with you, but you pulled your fenders so your Corrado work quota is filled for the next 5 years.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

JamesS said:


> More like typing fail.... Rumor has it that DUBZAK wanted to have an awd build off with you, but you pulled your fenders so your Corrado work quota is filled for the next 5 years.


Quota is filled for 10 years at least.


----------



## Davedubbi.n (Oct 11, 2008)

JamesS said:


>


? wtf hahahahah


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

TheBurninator said:


> Excellent use of the term


You've got my stamp of approval.


----------



## 3 bar (Aug 16, 2001)

Damn I'm 5'11" 217. Guess i'm morbidly obese! I only have a 33inch waist though!


----------



## edocdog (Sep 17, 2010)

JamesS said:


>


Ideal for the early 19th century when the index was created. Just a little out dated, but seriously it doesn't change the fact american is fat.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Well I know I am PHAT. Biznitches. 

So a little update.....

Sold these......









Bought some other 2 Piece BBS's (Kind Of), and will get them on once they arrive from over seas. Motherland German was holding these gems. 









Owner thought they were 1 piece. All center caps. Oh, they are Polished too.  

Pics do them no justice, and a 205/40 Falken set is waiting for them. 

Looking into doing a 3 piece conversion for these. Need MOAR wide. 

That is all I am sharing for now. 

Update again soon.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Welcome to the ABT club, I think we both have quite similar taste Will. haha


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, I was going to get Zinni's A9's and full polish them, but couldn't be that guy. You're welcome. :laugh:

Wait until I finish the ABT lip, convert these to 3 piece, and mount the Skirts too...I haz a Plan.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Glad you didn't buy them! I would be mega jealous


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Damn son those are nice! I'm looking for A7's from the motherland. Pricing is actually not bad over there but size matters ( 17x7.5) :laugh:

I've noticed that most are 5x112 what are yours?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Looking good buddy :beer:
Custom 3pc wheels are where it is :thumbup:




HavokRuels said:


> ...I've noticed that most are 5x112 what are yours?


I don't think Will would get anything other that the correct 5x100


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

RedYellowWhite said:


> I don't think Will would get anything other that the correct 5x100


Sure he would. The BBSs weren't 301s

I am sure he would prefer 5x100 w/o redrills though 

Will, I like the ABts. Can't wait to see what you have planned for them. I am getting close to the point where I am starting the search for some wheels  :laugh: Actually, I have been for some time...


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

Nice wheels dude, who spotted those for you? 

You better make them 3-piece. That is all. Good day sir :beer:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

HavokRuels said:


> Damn son those are nice! I'm looking for A7's from the motherland. Pricing is actually not bad over there but size matters ( 17x7.5) :laugh:
> 
> I've noticed that most are 5x112 what are yours?












No Redrills..... 5x100/5x112  Dual Drilled OEM by BBS. 










Shawn, you and Nick are both Right, I do not believe in adapters, and I prefer 5x100, but am not against redrilling wheels.  

However, I am looking forward to drilling some barrels and lips for these awesome centers. 

And debating if I should scrap the G60/VR6 Hybrid trans and just put the .:R32 O2M in with no prop-shaft while I get the Rear End Stuff Completed and mocked up on my garage floor. 

Project Planning.......always. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Golfatron3 said:


> Nice wheels dude, who spotted those for you?
> 
> You better make them 3-piece. That is all. Good day sir :beer:


I :heart: you Seb. 

Everyone, SEB found me 4 sets of AWESOMENESS. I bought one of them. :beer:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Whatever will get you on the road quicker  Axles are going to be an expense (among all of the other little things that will nickel and dime you to death with the swap ).


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

DUBZAK said:


> I :heart: you Seb.
> 
> Everyone, SEB found me 4 sets of AWESOMENESS. I bought one of them. :beer:


Always happy to help my friend. Glad you settled on these :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> No Redrills..... 5x100/5x112  Dual Drilled OEM by BBS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I assume custom blanks (barrels & lips) and custom redril using just the centers since I count 20 bolt holes right?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> I assume custom blanks (barrels & lips) and custom redril using just the centers since I count 20 bolt holes right?


That is the plan. And since the BBS LM 3piece conversion works, albeit the Face Size and Configuration is different, number of bolts (20) is the same. 

These cannot be sandwich mounted, and will have to be a face mounted center to the new Lip/Barrel combo. 

Still waiting to hear back from another couple companies about the conversion, but Rotiform has quoted $1800 to convert. :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> That is the plan. And since the BBS LM 3piece conversion works, albeit the Face Size and Configuration is different, number of bolts (20) is the same.
> 
> These cannot be sandwich mounted, and will *have to be a face mounted* center to the new Lip/Barrel combo.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Pay to Play. Plus I still have 4 years left on my 10 year plan. LOL


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

shoulda got some regular clean looking wheels and used the $ to finish awd or paint er something more worth while.. prioritize better u ****. :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> shoulda got some regular clean looking wheels and used the $ to finish awd or paint er something more worth while.. prioritize better u ****. :laugh:


HAHA! 
I am Prioritizing. Paint comes last.  With shiny rollers I distract you from my beat paint job. 

AWD is a given priority.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

If I was doing awd, it would be done already. So you have no excuse. hurry up. :thumbup:


----------



## skaterazn (Jan 9, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Provide him with cocaine to sell so he can make monies for AWD


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

[/QUOTE]Whatever will get you on the road quicker Axles are going to be an expense (among all of the other little things that will nickel and dime you to death with the swap ).


> What are you gonna do about the axles? my buddy made sleves for his setup but my car has way too much torque for that. I was gonna have drive shaft shop make 4, but thats gonna be top doller.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> If I was doing awd, it would be done already. So you have no excuse. hurry up. :thumbup:


I have a valid excuse. No one will pick up my swap in Canada and Bring it to me in Florida. 

Accepting Donations like Harris (94Volkswagen) did, only I will finish the car. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:



skaterazn said:


> Provide him with cocaine to sell so he can make monies for AWD


:banghead: :laugh: 

Felonious acts will get No Corrado due to Life in prison for Kingpin and Prostitution charges. Because where there is blow, there is always Hookers. 
opcorn:



raddo said:


> What are you gonna do about the axles? my buddy made sleves for his setup but my car has way too much torque for that. I was gonna have drive shaft shop make 4, but thats gonna be top doller.


Going to Shorten the OE Haldex Axles for the rear (came with my swap), and getting Shortened Steel Shaft Empi's.

Or I drop 2k like everyone else with Haldex/Syncro Hybrids and get the axles from Raxles.


----------



## skaterazn (Jan 9, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> Because where there is blow, there is always Hookers.
> opcorn:




I didn't read anything before that and trying to figure out what is wrong with this situation....

Where's pigsdofly???


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

skaterazn said:


> I didn't read anything before that and trying to figure out what is wrong with this situation....
> 
> Where's pigsdofly???


HAHA I forgot about the whole conversation about how his wife is a belly sleeper :laugh::laugh:


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

Figured I'd help this thread out










ZMLIT!

That is all :wave:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Do not get my circus show of a thread locked. 

Dang.......well, if she ever falls, it will be a soft landing.


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> Do not get my circus show of a thread locked.
> 
> Dang.......well, if she ever falls, it will be a soft landing.


Haha thats work safe! And it's tits. 

I need the "DUBZAK" AWD list sometime soon! Want to start acquiring parts.:wave:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

what is this awd you all speak of?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

It's Will's 10 year plan... He's closing in fast, better not slack buddy


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

4 to go. This is So going down.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Haha, I just noticed your signature.. I don't how long that has been there, but that's some funny sh!t


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

RIP my 90MM Euro Spoiler I got new for $150. Your corners will serve the new ABT lip and help secure it to the Corrado Bumper.  :banghead: 


I dont understand customs but whatever. 1 Month until SoWo and 2 of my new wheels officially touched down in Jacksonville on 4/11. Waiting for Delivery, and hope the other 2 in a separate box arrive soon. Guess I jerked around German Homeland Security with my interwebz humor. 










Corrado is going back on Daily Duties so I can get work on the Daily A8.
:thumbup:
Towed to the shop today in hopes of putting my custom gearbox in. No dice, waiting on parts. 
So in hopes to get a jump start on things, and tore it apart anyway. 

The "New" G60 Gearstacked, CTN Diesel 5th Geared, MK3 VR6 cased, Corrado Shifter Selector Hybrid Trans. Kinda like the sunroof, this car has mutt parts. 










New Rollers. 









PS Thanks to crisvr6:









See you guys at SoWo.


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

Nice new rollers man!!:thumbup: Who needs stankin' RS anyways
I like that pchop looks without the deep dish.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Classics! Picking up my A23's tomorrow! What's the ET, mine are 30 all the way around, gonna stick with the original finish with a polished lip for now. It's a tough decision considering the car was know to have black abt's but I figured until I'm sporting an Abt crank and vsr manifold, I'm sticking with silver :laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Yawn... :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

CuRide said:


> Nice new rollers man!!:thumbup: Who needs stankin' RS anyways
> I like that pchop looks without the deep dish.


There is more dish to come, just not huge. They are actually BBS made for ABT so no withdrawals. 



HavokRuels said:


> Classics! Picking up my A23's tomorrow! What's the ET, mine are 30 all the way around, gonna stick with the original finish with a polished lip for now. It's a tough decision considering the car was know to have black abt's but I figured until I'm sporting an Abt crank and vsr manifold, I'm sticking with silver :laugh:


Got the motor? Parting it?  



sdezego said:


> Yawn... :laugh:


I pulled your part out, will be returning it soon. I have to drop some stuff off and chat soon though. :beer:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Wish I had the motor  however I'm very close to getting the vsr manifold


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

A week ago I would have split it with you, now I am swapping a manual into my Audi. :banghead:

And the wheels will be 17x9.5 Et14 er......What? 
 


Currently 17x8 ET32. 2 Piece BBS.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

This thread does the opposite of deliver :laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> I pulled your part out, will be returning it soon. I have to drop some stuff off and chat soon though. :beer:


You could have just kept it  I think I sold your mounts about 3 years ago :laugh: j/k lets gtg and have a :beer:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

JamesS said:


> This thread does the opposite of deliver :laugh:


Instead of hot girl in UPS outfit delivering a package, I am picturing of Bertha Ballbreaker sitting on a crushed box


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

BTW: I found this pic looking though old FL gtgs.

Here is when I personally think you had it right. But then again, I am the minority who is not into stretch


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

DUBZAK said:


> I dont understand customs but whatever.


I hear you on this dude... I have 3 of my four wheels now, and they all came at different times. The first one showed up two weeks ago, and they were all shipped at the same time..:banghead: First one took less than 2 weeks from across the pond. That's better than some US shipping


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

sdezego said:


> BTW: I found this pic looking though old FL gtgs.
> 
> Here is when I personally think you had it right. But then again, I am the minority who is not into stretch


Bringing it back to the 205/45 on 8" fronts. It hooked up better, i still have those for track tires on Borbet BS.




sdezego said:


> Instead of hot girl in UPS outfit delivering a package, I am picturing of Bertha Ballbreaker sitting on a crushed box


:facepalm:


cstanley19 said:


> I hear you on this dude...


I hope you got what I think you got from you know who. 
5x100 and a 57.1mm center bore. 
:thumbup:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> Bringing it back to the 205/45 on 8" fronts. It hooked up better, i still have those for track tires on Borbet BS.


I hope you don't start a new trend and put 45s on 17s :laugh:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

JamesS said:


> I hope you don't start a new trend and put 45s on 17s :laugh:


Ut oh, I was thinking 45's on these guys :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I wanted to go real low, but if your roads are bad, and don't want to bend a rim go 215/40 on that 7.5. 
I am dropping the ridiculous stretch for now, but am staying 205/40 for just a little bit.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

DUBZAK said:


> I wanted to go real low, but if your roads are bad, and don't want to bend a rim go 215/40 on that 7.5.
> I am dropping the ridiculous stretch for now, but am staying 205/40 for just a little bit.


Our roads suck but I ordered a set of 205/40's they have them at the shop but can send them back as I felt they looked a little too thin but that's when I was going to put them on the 17x8 type e's but they might look good on the 7.5's.

On a side note, I'm not sure if I will go with a polished lip since some wheels have slight curb rash. Was thinking of just powder coating them entirely in silver. Ya think they would look better with polished lips? I'd probably have to send them out for fill and resurfacing for a polished look vs a generic fill and full respray.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Refinishing them with polished lips are the only way. Or machine the faces down and make them 3 piece!


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

DUBZAK said:


> Refinishing them with polished lips are the only way. Or machine the faces down and make them 3 piece!


Haha, how to turn 300.00 wheels into a 1000.00 + project. These won't be going on the car anytime soon :facepalm:

What's that place that you are using for the refinishing?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Myself. Obtaining lips and barrels to make something awesome. You need to find someone who refinishes wheels locally to you.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> I wanted to go real low.


opcorn: AWD? opcorn:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

DUBZAK said:


> I hope you got what I think you got from you know who.
> 5x100 and a 57.1mm center bore.
> :thumbup:


I think I may just have done so. I can't wait to get them done and on the car. Now people can shut the fu(k up about the damn poke in the rear.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> opcorn: AWD? opcorn:


You have enough Popcorn? It's going to be a little while still........But YES. 

When people ask me when, I hate it. I just tell them when it's done they will be the Second to know. :laugh:



cstanley19 said:


> I think I may just have done so. I can't wait to get them done and on the car. Now people can shut the fu(k up about the damn poke in the rear.


Mexi-Poke was in for 2009, now its mild stretch and face poke. Nah, I am going to start with 205/40's on 8's a.k.a. mild and go wild with 215/40's on 9.5....

I always plan 3 steps ahead when my ADHD isn't getting the best of me.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> I wanted to go real low like this


:thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

:laugh: :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

DUBZAK said:


> Nah, I am going to start with 205/40's on 8's a.k.a. mild and go wild with 215/40's on 9.5....


Ha! ...that's the reason I haven't finished the 17's. Waiting to come across 1/2" wider lips to make them 9.5". I'm shooting for 245's though.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Will, do you suggest tig weld the few small dings I can't blend out on the lips? I have 5 small gouges on the edge of one wheel, these will be a very simple refinish job :thumbup: 

Anyone tig weld here in rhode island?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Not sure man. I don't weld or fix wheels. If I did, I'd be busy here too.

Awesomeness comes 2 times. 
2 Today, 2 2Morrow.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow those are mint!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

....................................I haven't polished the faces yet. 
opcorn:


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'd be scared of any road debris putting even the slightest scratch or nic. They look awesome though man :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

SLC4EVER said:


> Ha! ...that's the reason I haven't finished the 17's. Waiting to come across 1/2" wider lips to make them 9.5". I'm shooting for 245's though.


All about ET and Suspension Diameter/Collar Height/Measuring Tapes/Scratch Pads/Then test fit the rear 9" wheel on the front. 
:laugh:



g60301 said:


> I'd be scared of any road debris putting even the slightest scratch or nic. They look awesome though man :thumbup:


Did you not know I dailied a Corrado on polished RS's? :laugh: :screwy: These will be CAKE to keep clean, RS's made me want to club baby seals having to do up keep.


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

Wheels are beautiful.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Golfatron3 said:


> Wheels are beautiful.


 Your fault.


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

DUBZAK said:


> Your fault.


I shoulda scooped them up for myself lol.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Golfatron3 said:


> I shoulda scooped them up for myself lol.


You can buy all the ABT stuff when I am done with it! Might be never though....cause I found a Steering wheel  

Um......crap. Every time I get enough money saved for one project something uber rare pops up to screw up my plans. :banghead: :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> You can buy all the ABT stuff when I am done with it! Might be never though....*cause I found a Steering wheel *


^^  :thumbup: :thumbup:




DUBZAK said:


> Um......crap. Every time I get enough money saved for one project something uber rare pops up to screw up my plans. :banghead: :laugh:


Same here :banghead: I just can't resist in buying wheels _that I probably will never use_ :facepalm:


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> ....cause I found a Steering wheel
> 
> :


Link ? :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Nope.....I bought it. :laugh:

ABT Nardi Wheel. eace:


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> Nope.....I bought it. :laugh:
> 
> ABT Nardi Wheel. eace:


Damn I was just going to buy it to taunt you, lol.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> Nope.....I bought it. :laugh:
> 
> ABT Nardi Wheel. eace:


Damn, if its the design I think it is then I "hate" you ....................:laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Damn, if its the design I think it is then I "hate" you ....................:laugh:


I would love the 4 Spoke, but you mean this one?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> I would love the 4 Spoke, but you mean this one?


 That's the one!!! :thumbup:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

DUBZAK said:


> Nope.....I bought it. :laugh:
> 
> ABT Nardi Wheel. eace:


damn!!!!!


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

lookin good broham:thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

dubbed_up_daz said:


> lookin good broham:thumbup:


Thanks dood. 

I guess my Good Karma is paying off right now.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Those wheels are boner central


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

cstanley19 said:


> Those wheels are boner central


Makes sense, he loves boners. :wave:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Hahaha touche.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Zach would know. He did give me a ride to H20 last year.  :wave:


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

Why do threads always get gay when Casey shows up?


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> Zach would know. He did give me a ride to H20 last year.  :wave:


:facepalm: Doh



Golfatron3 said:


> Why do threads always get gay when Casey shows up?


Bags, must be the bags.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

LOL :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Haha, you guys are retards.. but then again I walk into most of these.


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

DUBZAK said:


> All about ET and Suspension Diameter/Collar Height/Measuring Tapes/Scratch Pads/Then test fit the rear 9" wheel on the front.
> :laugh:
> 
> 
> ...


Now I recall you saying that about the rs's. .:thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok, snag of the week. Trans needs to go back in and I cannot fin these parts:

Anyone with a Parts G60 or 16V O2A Transmission? Early up to 1990
I am looking for 2 Part numbers and they are NLA
N 903 592 02 (Cheese Head M8x26 Bolt)
02A 311 324A (Sleeve for M8x26 Bolt)
The Transmission I have was missing these parts. I am going nuts trying to find them and no dice anywhere (and I checked almost everywhere). 

If you know of anywhere please let me know.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

And yes, I have a complete set of 4. 









And what I though was polish in pictures of these wheels is actually that Shot Peened Finish that BBS Put on the 337 RC's. As long as it holds up, then I will not have to polish them. 

Ordered a new set of 5000K Bi-Xenon H4's. Contemplating going for the Full Monty, HID Fogs and Hi Beams too. :screwy: :laugh:

Get back to Work. SoWo in 1 Month and counting down.....


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> And yes, I have a complete set of 4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wheels are money 

HID turns FTW


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Wheels are money


Yes, yes they are. Money if I am ever in need I can sell these things. lol




Sr. Karmann said:


> HID turns FTW


 Now I would say that is a little excessive.  I might. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Yes, yes they are. Money if I am ever in need I can sell these things. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Now I would say that is a little excessive.  I might. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## hatemenow (May 16, 2007)

I've been lurking the mk4 forums lately....been missing a lot!!! I have to see how this turns outopcorn:

the wheels and steering wheel rare...now I need to track down a abt badge:thumbup:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I have a rear abt badge. Bidding starts at $1,000,000


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

hatemenow said:


> I've been lurking the mk4 forums lately....been missing a lot!!! I have to see how this turns outopcorn:
> 
> the wheels and steering wheel rare...now I need to track down a abt badge:thumbup:


Wait until the Side skirts are on and Front lip is done. Got my Panel Bond SWAGGER on. 


JamesS said:


> I have a rear abt badge. Bidding starts at $1,000,000


What ABT do you have to go with said badge?



DUBZAK said:


> Ok, snag of the week. Trans needs to go back in and I cannot fin these parts:
> 
> Anyone with a Parts G60 or 16V O2A Transmission? Early up to 1990
> I am looking for 2 Part numbers and they are NLA
> ...


I have to give a shout out to the boys at APTuning. ^ This issue was resolved thanks to the staff taking notes and getting back to me with a prompt response the next morning and parts on the way. 

Great service rocks. :thumbup:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

JamesS said:


> I have a rear abt badge. Bidding starts at $1,000,000


Damn, hurry up an sell it so I can list mine for 1.5mil :laugh::laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> ...
> I have to give a shout out to the boys at APTuning. ^ This issue was resolved thanks to the staff taking notes and getting back to me with a prompt response the next morning and parts on the way.
> 
> Great service rocks. :thumbup:


Outstanding!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, so with that out of the way, MK5 .:R32 Pan and pump on the way. I think I am done spending for a little while.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

DUBZAK said:


> Yeah, so with that out of the way, MK5 .:R32 Pan and pump on the way. I think I am done spending for a little while.


Big pimpin' lately


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Taxes. Meh.....and still no child support notices, PPT. 




Perfect Pull-out Timing. :laugh:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> Taxes. Meh.....and still no child support notices, PPT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know men can't get pregnant, right?


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

DUBZAK said:


> I have to give a shout out to the boys at APTuning. ^ This issue was resolved thanks to the staff taking notes and getting back to me with a prompt response the next morning and parts on the way.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

JamesS said:


> You know men can't get pregnant, right?


You obviously know first hand, so thanks for sharing.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> Perfect Pull-out Timing. :laugh:


Perhaps you 'aint gettin in far enuf? :laugh:

On a serious note, glad to see you are getting it all worked out.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Perhaps you 'aint gettin in far enuf? :laugh:


 :laugh: 


sdezego said:


> On a serious note, glad to see you are getting it all worked out.


Yeah man. Tomorrow I will drop you a line.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

ABT Lip, not for the masses because Holy crap it takes a lot to fit a Corrado bumper. 
 


















I would like the ends to taper like the oem Corrado lip does, might not happen though. This is to make it bult up OEM style though.... 

Couple yards of this on the way....... 









I now have 15 projects to finish before SoWo. :banghead:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I don't think that is going to look very good. Just cause it has abt on it doesn't mean you have to tack it on your car... 

Plus to join the AWD club you have to stay focused.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I am already in the AWD club, have been since 01.  I can't wait for the 02M trans build to show you something to shut you up, but carry on until then.  

As for the lips looks, you have your opinion. I could do a Carbon 90mm, but I'd rather make a lip, and mold it in carbon reinforcements as a learning experience. Also, I have some other trim to snap a pic of..... 
ic:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

JamesS said:


> I don't think that is going to look very good. Just cause it has abt on it doesn't mean you have to tack it on your car...


 I am not sure how you can say that when it is still a concept. I am not going one way or another, but I can say that is has promise. It is going to take a lot of work, but I saw it in person today and it has the potential of looking really nice. But, that is just my opinion as well. Whether is be art or anything else, I just think one should see the finished product before criticizing. :beer:


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

sdezego said:


> I am not sure how you can say that when it is still a concept. I am not going one way or another, but I can say that is has promise. It is going to take a lot of work, but I saw it in person today and it has the potential of looking really nice. But, that is just my opinion as well. Whether is be art or anything else, I just think one should see the finished product before criticizing. :beer:


 Agreed, if people didn't try doing things others thought were stupid we would probably still be living in caves...


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

BTW: thanks for the VR and R32 trans today  

Oh, I forgot to steal your wheels before I left though. Be back sometime next week for them too :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

sdezego said:


> BTW: thanks for the VR and R32 trans today
> 
> Oh, I forgot to steal your wheels before I left though. Be back sometime next week for them too :laugh:


 :laugh: Good luck getting that bottom end to make power. Transmission needs forks. 


crisvr6 said:


>


 :laugh: :thumbup:. will have to wait for the Drive to SoWo for some pics with the hood :thumbup: 

Some trim getting a Carbon treatment.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Hide yo Wives, Hide Yo Daughters Masked man coming through....:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> Hide yo Wives, Hide Yo Daughters, Hide Yo Hookers, Masked man coming through....:laugh:


 first i thought, thats kyle on the pic 
:laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Bolts and sleeves for the transmission finally arrived, just locktite'd and installed. :thumbup: 
Doing Rear Main Seal and Timing Covers Today. 

New Inner Tie Rids (Both Sides) 

Doing a 4x4 Twill Carbon for the lip. Did the drip moldings last night, but having a Vacuum Bag set up for resin being sent so I can Carbonize some stuff properly. :beer:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Obviously you are going to do them right, but I'd be pretty nervous covering them moldings.. They aren't a cheap part to replace if you eff them up.. Keep on keepin on, Will.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

I was expecting a huge burly beard considering you have hairier arms than robin williams :laugh::laugh: 

:beer:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

cstanley19 said:


> Obviously you are going to do them right, but I'd be pretty nervous covering them moldings.. They aren't a cheap part to replace if you eff them up.. Keep on keepin on, Will.














HavokRuels said:


> I was expecting a huge burly beard considering you have hairier arms than robin williams :laugh::laugh:
> 
> :beer:


 That is IMPOSSIBLE. Dude has the Amazon growing on him. I just have the Black Forest of Germany:laugh: 

Just confirmed order for 4x4 Twill for the lip. 2x2 for everywhere else because that lips is going to be ridiculous to try and wrap.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

4x4 is awesome. That stuff is only avail in pretty heavy weight tho right? Something like 19oz/yd iirc. Maybe im wrong, Its been a while. I had some a few years ago and it was a pain in the ass to use since it didnt wrap edges well.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, and thanks for the assist on the Vacuum Bag, Bro.....I am going to go nuts with this sh*+! 

Carbon going to be everywhere! Then I'll get all the Spoonfed parts to match it all. In that Order. Maybe. Sorry James! :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

3K 4x4 Twill 9OZ a Sq. Yd. Not bad... 

Well, the first piece I have ever wrapped came out OK, with only 1 Coat of resin and no clear so far. 

Have to trim the carbon up a bit, but other than that waiting for the vacuum bag to really get down. 










:beer:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> 3K 4x4 Twill 9OZ a Sq. Yd. Not bad...
> 
> Well, the first piece I have ever wrapped came out OK, with only 1 Coat of resin and no clear so far.
> 
> ...


 Should look awesome when finished!!! :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, the more I look at it, it looks like crap. Might be redoing it.  :screwy: :laugh: 

Old School as Fuuuuu EIP Reinforced Clutch Fork: One more Rare OG part that will be FS once the 02M goes in.


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

DUBZAK said:


> Yeah, the more I look at it, it looks like crap. Might be redoing it.  :screwy: :laugh:
> 
> Old School as Fuuuuu EIP Reinforced Clutch Fork: One more Rare OG part that will be FS once the 02M goes in.


 Dibs! Actually looking for an excuse to drive up and see the Corrado in person anyway if you'll allow me near it :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

It's not ready, but you should be seeing it at SoWo!


----------



## hatemenow (May 16, 2007)

waiting to see the abt bumper spoiler...always wanted to see one on a C:thumbup:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

.


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

hatemenow said:


> waiting to see the abt bumper spoiler...always wanted to see one on a C:thumbup:


 This is exactly what I was thinking! Should look greatopcorn:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks guys, I hope it comes out well too but It is scary how much I had to cut it up!!!! 
MK3 Real Urethane ABT Lips just went up in price. :laugh: 

 The 4x4 Twill Carbon wrap is going to help keep the panel bonded pieces together real nice. :thumbup: :beer: 

I scored Panel Bond on EBAY for $26.00 5887 Plastic Repair and 2 Straws! The gun is going to cost me though....:banghead: 



So I removed the carbon from the drip molding because it was not to my standards. I will wait for the vacuum bagger to make those items. 

Looks like I put the Transmission, New Axles, Oil Pan and Pump, Tie Rod Assemblies all in on Saturday, then I might tow the car back home to finish the other items up. 

Wheels and tires getting paired up next week. 3 Weeks until SoWo Deadline.......I always do this to myself. eace: 

Um... 


HavokRuels said:


> .


 What? :what:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

DUBZAK said:


> Um...
> 
> What? :what:


 I edited my post. Thought there was mention of an ABT wing but he said "lower spoiler". Late night laziness when reading posts :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

All good man. 

.:R32 Pan and Pump, Gotta give thanks to 1st VW Parts! 
3M 08571 Mixing Gun (Paint Supply Company $63.00) 
Panel Bond (Ebay Score @$26 Shipped) 
Window Urethane (Redoing Hatch Seal and Windshield) 









Got Work


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

R32 pan going on obd1 12v?


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

sell the factory mk5 R pan and get the INA one... i'm ordering mine this week. or maybe we can call and put together a GB to get it cheaper


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

VR SEX said:


> sell the factory mk5 R pan and get the INA one... i'm ordering mine this week. or maybe we can call and put together a GB to get it cheaper


 PM Me how much the pan is. 



HavokRuels said:


> R32 pan going on obd1 12v?


 Yup, and when the 02M goes in, clean and oem look. I got the pan because of the baffles and added clearance. I am going to buy my skid plate back from my friend I sold it to. Steel to protect the pan, and now the pan won't touch the plate. :thumbup:


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

Very nice parts 
And gotta say kinda jealous on your build's speed. I know you're hustling for h2o, but here I am still waiting on a small package from tmtuning I paid for back on 2/16 :facepalm: 
Looking fwd to the carbon goodies too :thumbup:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

DUBZAK said:


> PM Me how much the pan is.
> 
> 
> Yup, and when the 02M goes in, clean and oem look. I got the pan because of the baffles and added clearance. I am going to buy my skid plate back from my friend I sold it to. Steel to protect the pan, and now the pan won't touch the plate. :thumbup:


 Interesting. So factory r32 mk5 pan and pump are interchangeable. damn I'm always learning new **** on here


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Are you carbon wrapping that oil pan too will? :laugh:opcorn:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Negative, but If the trans get polished  the pan just might.....:laugh: 

Only Downside is now the little plate that bolts between trans and block wont quite work.


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice. Post some pics once the trans is done :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

g60301 said:


> Nice. Post some pics once the trans is done :thumbup:


 Hope you've got time, that will be in like 4 years.  

Plus someone is borrowing my R32 trans, probably swapped into something and gone. :laugh:


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

DUBZAK said:


> Hope you've got time, that will be in like 4 years.
> 
> Plus someone is borrowing my R32 trans, probably swapped into something and gone. :laugh:


 Ill hold my breath :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Does the :R pan offers better ground clearance? (ie. is it shorter in height?) 

If so, does it fit the G60, lol :laugh:


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

u dont need the half moon plate thing to cover the lower bellhousing. the pan will cover it because of its shape. duh.... 

nice collection...im looking at my piece and wondering if itll be done by sowo....:banghead:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

hubbell said:


> u dont need the half moon plate thing to cover the lower bellhousing. the pan will cover it because of its shape. duh....


 Yeah, with the 02M in Maybe. A small gap will leave the flywheel exposed to open air. Clutch Cooling  



hubbell said:


> nice collection...im looking at my piece and wondering if itll be done by sowo....:banghead:


 Oh, please.....you have a complete car at least. Mine is in pieces in 2 locations. 3 if you count where ever my 02M is sitting right now.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Adapter for fitting Nardi Wheel on Momo Adapter. 

I have a 10MM Steering Wheel spacer for the Momo Champion wheel I currently have, so rather than just get a Nardi hub, and another spacer, the adapter is much easier of a choice and I still get the wheel position further back. 

Will be putting the Momo and Momo Wheel Spacer FS once this new wheel gets here. :thumbup: eace:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Here I am getting excited about the Nardi shift knob I bought for 15 bucks lol

Your car is going to graduate from baller status to pimp status soon!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Does the :R pan offers better ground clearance? (ie. is it shorter in height?)
> 
> If so, does it fit the G60, lol :laugh:


 Missed this earlier.... 

Schick made a baffled oilpan for 8/16v motors, but on the VR6 this one picks up some clearance.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> Missed this earlier....
> 
> Schick made a baffled oilpan for 8/16v motors, but on the VR6 this one picks up some clearance.


 Sweet :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Trans is In!!!!!! and 4 of us getting cars ready for SoWo.... 











And I want to play a game, Guess what is getting wrapped?


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

That's gonna be one sweet caravan :thumbup: 

Hmmm.... 
Thats alot of material.... Pretty sure it's not a windshield :sly:.....


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

6BangSneezer said:


> That's gonna be one sweet caravan :thumbup:
> 
> Hmmm....
> Thats alot of material.... Pretty sure it's not a windshield :sly:.....


 Brake rotors? opcorn: 

:laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

:laugh: 

Nope, OK....since no one could guess........... 





Headlight Bezzels and Grille Piece.


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

DUBZAK said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Nope, OK....since no one could guess...........
> 
> ...


 :banghead: You read my mind!!!! Been wanting to make those for awhile 

send your paypal pls ill take those....:laugh: 
very nice man looking fwd to seeing how they turn out :thumbup:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Wait, I thought you were against carbon wrapping/ 3m dinoc? What you are doing is essentially the same as using carbon vinyl... regardless I think it will definitely match your scheme.


----------



## somebodynowhere (Feb 11, 2010)

Definitly wouldnt compare a sticker to actual carbon wrapping :screwy:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

JamesS said:


> Wait, I thought you were against carbon wrapping/ 3m dinoc? What you are doing is essentially the same as using carbon vinyl... regardless I think it will definitely match your scheme.





somebodynowhere said:


> Definitly wouldnt compare a sticker to actual carbon wrapping :screwy:


 :thumbup: 

I would say yes JamesS if it were a fake vinyl Carbon, but this is real deal Carbon Reinforcements to Plastic Parts. Even if not making uber light weight, it is making them stronger. 

Grille was a PAIN IN THE ARSE and took 4 separate pieces to do. :thumbup: 

Bezels Up next. 

Oh, Test fitted the Lip Pieces....... 

Curve Right at the Bumper :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

you need carbon credit-cards :laugh:


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

^^^


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> you need carbon credit-cards :laugh:


 That is a Business Card. 
One day, when I have my own Business Maybe. :laugh:


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

This thread went downhill fast! 

Say no to CF eace: 

..... 

:laugh::wave:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

DUBZAK said:


> Yeah, the more I look at it, it looks like crap. Might be redoing it.  :screwy: :laugh:
> 
> Old School as Fuuuuu EIP Reinforced Clutch Fork: One more Rare OG part that will be FS once the 02M goes in.


 How much.. I need to install this in my transmission


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't know. And by the time you realized I said "Not Until my O2M is in" which means about 4 years....well you'll just have to wait and see. 

You still have not put one together man? :screwy: You have 2, pic one and cut up the other. Might motivate you to work with only one money pit to look at.


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

DUBZAK said:


> I don't know. And by the time you realized I said "Not Until my O2M is in" which means about 4 years....well you'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> You still have not put one together man? :screwy: You have 2, pic one and cut up the other. Might motivate you to work with only one money pit to look at.


 Slowly workin on them.. Gotta tear one apart before I work on the other but work, 2 kids make time very slim 

Where can one get a reinforced fork???


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

vwguin said:


> Where can one get a reinforced fork???


 flipside customs 

http://www.flipsidecustoms.com/?page_id=261&shopp_pid=3


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

thecorradokid24 said:


> flipside customs
> 
> http://www.flipsidecustoms.com/?page_id=261&shopp_pid=3


 Thanks....


----------



## hatemenow (May 16, 2007)

hey, have you test fitted the skirts yet?? My abt skirts are about 2/3mm longer....Tires yet??


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

hatemenow said:


> hey, have you test fitted the skirts yet?? My abt skirts are about 2/3mm longer....Tires yet??


 Test fit yes, and I noticed that. Going to work around it some way. Mine are Legit Urethane ABT's though, do you have the copies or OG? 

Tires going on someday this week. :thumbup:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

DUBZAK said:


> Tires going on someday this week. :thumbup:


 wheels are already done???


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

HavokRuels said:


> wheels are already done???


 Nah, waiting for a fifth wheel (Maybe) Hoping either later this year or next year for the wide project.  

Inner and Outer Tie Rods and new axles in, still at the shop. Going home. Tired. :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

DUBZAK said:


> Nah, waiting for a fifth wheel (Maybe) Hoping either later this year or next year for the wide project.
> 
> Inner and Outer Tie Rods and new axles in, still at the shop. Going home. Tired. :thumbup: :beer:


 Ahh. I'm looking for a fifth too. Did some weld repair on the curb rash and finish sanding but the weld aluminum was much harder so I have some slight dips in and around the weld. It was just one lip in about a four inch area but I'm hoping it will be my spare.

Polished all the lips, taped them off and ready to ship out to powder coat


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

HavokRuels said:


> Ahh. I'm looking for a fifth too. Did some weld repair on the curb rash and finish sanding but the weld aluminum was much harder so I have some slight dips in and around the weld. It was just one lip in about a four inch area but I'm hoping it will be my spare.
> 
> Polished all the lips, taped them off and ready to ship out to powder coat


 There's a set (cheap) on ebay.co.uk. Saw it yesterday


----------



## hatemenow (May 16, 2007)

OG abt..patiently waiting to see what those wheels look like:thumbup:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

RedYellowWhite said:


> There's a set (cheap) on ebay.co.uk. Saw it yesterday


 me looky and me no see.  

You need to be my official euro sponsor, kind of like my agent across the pond. You find my stuff, negotiate price and then send the stuff dirt dirt cheap over to me. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> it would look like this with the abt lip


 I think we need a better PS with the wheels, Lip and Skirts (and a hood on the car)..... Cris!?!?!?! Can you?  

The opening in the center of the lips only goes out to the Tow Hooks.


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> I think we need a better PS with the wheels, Lip and Skirts (and a hood on the car)..... Cris!?!?!?! Can you?
> 
> The opening in the center of the lips only goes out to the Tow Hooks.


 Or............you could just finish it and take a photo :laugh::wave:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> I think we need a better PS with the wheels, Lip and Skirts (and a hood on the car)..... Cris!?!?!?! Can you?
> 
> The opening in the center of the lips only goes out to the Tow Hooks.


 have you pics ? and from the wheels ?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

HavokRuels said:


> me looky and me no see.
> 
> You need to be my official euro sponsor, kind of like my agent across the pond. You find my stuff, negotiate price and then send the stuff dirt dirt cheap over to me. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-AUDI-S...r_Wheels_ET&hash=item27c6734fef#ht_500wt_1413 

You got yourself a deal, lol  

_On a serious note, if you need any used euro-spec parts LMK and I'll check (we are breaking a 1.8 16V early-spec C, RHD tho )_


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

RedYellowWhite said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-AUDI-S...r_Wheels_ET&hash=item27c6734fef#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> You got yourself a deal, lol
> 
> _On a serious note, if you need any used euro-spec parts LMK and I'll check (we are breaking a 1.8 16V early-spec C, RHD tho )_


 Sorry, this item cannot be sent to United States. 

I'm serious bro, I need you phone number, skype whatever! pm me, you are my euro agent!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

HavokRuels said:


> Sorry, this item cannot be sent to United States.
> 
> I'm serious bro, I need you phone number, skype whatever! pm me, you are my euro agent!


 I know that the seller's description says that, but he maybe change his mind if you send him a msg and make him a good offer...Especially if they don't sell  



_Will, sorry to threadjack_


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

As long as its not a car jack, I am ok. :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> have you pics ? and from the wheels ?


 Oh yeah...


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

thecorradokid24 said:


> Or............you could just finish it and take a photo :laugh::wave:


 Thinking about it.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

or find a pic from these abts on a car


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> Thinking about it.


 Don't make me come down there.....


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> or find a pic from these abts on a car














thecorradokid24 said:


> Don't make me come down there.....


 :laugh:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

DUBZAK said:


>


 think this car is missing a spoiler or two :laugh::laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, the wing I had on my MK3 that goes across the middle of the back window. 

OG for real.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

see only a red x


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Hmm....Maybe your country is censoring it. 

Try this pic...


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Hmm....Maybe your country is censoring it.


 Sigworthy :laugh:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

For ****s and giggles, I painted one wheel myself. Wet sanded the lip down to 800 grit, polished a small area. Painted the rest of the wheel silver then clear. Not sure I'm that happy. Not bad for a basement build but I need contrast!!










I'm leaning towards those new borbet type a's from tuner shop :laugh: 

Maybe a slightly darker silver???


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> :laugh:


ah that ugly golf :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> ah that ugly golf :laugh:


CAN HAZ MAS FINZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ :laugh:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Sr. Karmann said:


> CAN HAZ MAS FINZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ :laugh:


lmao


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> foreigner:laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Vacuum Bagger arrived yesterday thanks to 2 OG's in this forum, 1 more Bezel to wrap then Resin for these parts. 

1 Week till I should be driving this thing again. I hope lol after all, it is my first transmission build.


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

Can't wait to see them finished :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:thumbup:

 You are really a carbon whore :laugh:


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

RedYellowWhite said:


> You are really a whore


fixed.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

:heart: eace:


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks like those came out nice :thumbup:
Now that the bagger is in you gonna take another crack at the drip moldings?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

For Sure


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> You are really a carbon whore :laugh:


I was thinking the same thing. I was actually thinking of painting my cf hood to match my paint


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I am not a whore. But I like to Do It. What I actually "Do" is a great question. 

I have a trick for when paint comes.........blowing peoples minds is what I do best haha. 

As for painting yours Raddo, if you wanted to go stealth....yeah. I kinda like the double takes people do once they get up close and go WTF?!?!?!? :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Teasers.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Teasers.
> 
> ]


Muy GORDO, areeba


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

DUBZAK said:


> Teasers.




Nice!!!!!!


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Show off


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

lol 

I wrapped the grille a 2nd time. 








no resin on any of it yet....close up


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Choppa6 (Jan 9, 2009)

Gonna be kick ass!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is the 4x4 twill pattern on the Grille without resin:









Lots and Lots of Resin to come......before I can say if I fail or succeed at wrapping stuffs. 
Pretty sure some professionals have some critique for my skills, but whatever. Each piece I wrapped got better and better but am running low on Carbon Supply lol. 
I cant wait to learn how to make molds of stuff and make legit CF Badge-less Grilles and Headlight Bezels completely out of carbon. (like a few more years. )
Till then....









1 Coat of resin









5000k Bi-Xenons Wired up. :thumbup:










Hopefully working on it today, I brought the mounted wheels and tires to the shop, so I MIGHT be able to snap a pic, or I will continue to make people wait lol


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> Pretty sure some professionals have some critique for my skills, but whatever.





DUBZAK said:


> I brought the mounted wheels and tires to the shop, so I MIGHT be able to snap a pic, or I will continue to make people wait lol



^^LOL x2 :laugh: :laugh:


And opcorn: to see the wheels mounted....


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

Wrap the wheel centers. Really make the professionals cringe.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

SLC4EVER said:


> Wrap the wheel centers. Really make the professionals cringe.


LOL He gave some good criticism, but that topic is one I will loose. ABT's might get the "Carbon Look" Center Cap Trim replaced with Actual Carbon. Later though....too much to do. :laugh:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Man some get over to Will's house and crack the whip. We demand progress! :laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Sorry but they look really bad Will. You are one of the most brutally honest people on this forum and its rare you would hold back. I'm just being honest with you and I can tell from these pics this stuff looks bad. I've learned of late that most people on the Vortex don't have a clue what good CF work looks like in pics. 4x4 is really not the right material to use for parts like this. Bad choice.

There is definitely a steep learning curve on wrapping. Personally I don't like doing it because its a pita to get perfect. Trying to control the material and get the weave straight is not easy and it seems people on here can't see that you didn't get that right. The next fun part is laying down the resin so that you achieve a smooth and clean finish. That is often a lot more challenging that people think. 

Don't worry about flex agent for the clear. These parts aren't going to be flexing for one and you should be using a urethane clear anyways.


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

dogger said:


> it seems people on here can't see that you didn't get that right.


Did anyone actually say it looked good? :laugh:

I'm in the camp of subtle CF touches...imho, there is a point where it's too much and just starts to look cheezy.

Complex surfaces isn't something I would have tried for my first time, but it's like anything...the more you screw it up, the more you improve for next time. :thumbup::thumbup: for having the big sphere's to try...that can't be cheap. :beer:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

dogger said:


> Sorry but they look really bad Will. You are one of the most brutally honest people on this forum and its rare you would hold back. I'm just being honest with you and I can tell from these pics this stuff looks bad. I've learned of late that most people on the Vortex don't have a clue what good CF work looks like in pics. 4x4 is really not the right material to use for parts like this. Bad choice.
> 
> There is definitely a steep learning curve on wrapping. Personally I don't like doing it because its a pita to get perfect. Trying to control the material and get the weave straight is not easy and it seems people on here can't see that you didn't get that right. The next fun part is laying down the resin so that you achieve a smooth and clean finish. That is often a lot more challenging that people think.
> 
> Don't worry about flex agent for the clear. These parts aren't going to be flexing for one and you should be using a urethane clear anyways.


And I told Dak I wasn't going to win this one.....I was right lol. 

James, I COMPLETELY RESPECT the honesty, and know I love brutal honesty. Yes I am a n00b at Carbon, and am getting better at it every time I wrap something and am fully aware I have a LOT of skills I need to develop. Baby steps....... 
I could not get the Weave to lay around those corners on the grille without having to do multiple pieces with the 2x2, so I ventured on the the 4x4 and found it easier to wrap. 
 Dunno because everyone else says 4x4 is harder. The last time, I got the weave to lay pretty good and "NEAT" looking on the center, but those edges again and wrapping the corners......way tougher than most can conceive. 

The grille came out the best I could without an air tank to set up the Vacuum Bagging in my garage, and while it may not look PERFECT (as I and others would hope) I am actually happy with how my skills are developing after only a few pieces. Let me get the resin coats done, and if I am not happy with it I will surely redux. :thumbup: 

More so, I am not as keen on wrapping parts that could be made from molds but could not resist! 

But yeah, a Carbon Wrapping 101 Crash Course would be nice.  Especially using other peoples carbon and resin. The carbon is cheap, the resin is NOT.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

SLC4EVER said:


> Did anyone actually say it looked good? :laugh:


 Actually yes, maybe only one though. :laugh: 

I ain't mad though.....:beer:


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

Keep practicing, maybe I'll send you my A8's once you get good at it. 

Wait, let me rephrase that...maybe I'll send you the "backs" to my A8's once you get good at it. :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, if you send me those seats, they WON'T be coming back. :laugh:


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

DUBZAK said:


>


I'm thinking you should do something with that chrome vr6 badge. I'm thinking either get a red one or make it black, or try to wrap that mo Fo in carbon too.


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

DUBZAK said:


> Yeah, if you send me those seats, they WON'T be coming back. :laugh:


Yeah, that crossed my mind. Probably should send rare parts to a rare parts collector.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

SLC4EVER said:


> Yeah, that crossed my mind. Probably should send rare parts to a rare parts collector.


^ Again, you need to stop driving fast and proof read. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
You have now given me the chance to haz youz A8 Seatz. 

And the sun DOES shine on a dogs ass.....some of the time. 
Proof:









I will be taking that rear lip off when I rewire my new tag lights. ......and NOT Carbon wrapping it.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^Waiting for pics of the Corrado on the ground so I can "judge" properly 




DUBZAK said:


> I will be taking that rear lip off when I rewire my new tag lights. ......and NOT Carbon wrapping it.


...and ^^ :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

.:R32 Pan and Pump. Installed. :thumbup:









Got to the shop early today to work on the car, and am now in the office working the phones, orders, helping customers while one of my Techs finishes up my car. lol


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

That is ****ing pimp.  I'm going that route for sure!!!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

It is EVEN with the rear subframe. Still going to run my skid plate because Hey, sparks are fu**ing awesome to see on the streets.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

DUBZAK said:


> It is EVEN with the rear subframe. Still going to run my skid plate because Hey, sparks are fu**ing awesome to see on the streets.


seriously thats the best mod ever to help combat ride height concerns. So with that and my r32 crank, does that make my car an SLCR32?? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Nope, you would need 02M and AWD with 3.2 liters and 24Valves to be legit. 


I am so not legit anymore. No Moar Widez Mad Stretch yo. 










I would need a 14MM Spacer up front and a 23MM Spacer in the rear to duplicate my old poke.  

Wider will happen later. 10MM and 8MM Spacers are going on. :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> It is EVEN with the rear subframe. Still going to run my skid plate because Hey, sparks are fu**ing awesome to see on the streets.


I would definitely recommend the skidplate, aluminum pans just aren't very forgiving...


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Especially because I am about to lower it even more.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

SPOONFED GAUGES!!!!!!!  
Helps to have a Spare Cluster, too bad it's not another 260KPH/160MPH Speedometer otherwise I'd have this done tonight. 

















And while not Spoonfed grade Carbon work, I am still pleased with my first try at wrapping a few pices for a car show on a small budget and a short time frame. 

Test fit everything to make sure it still did, all good. :thumbup:

















And the ride I refuse to repaint just yet. :facepalm:  










I think she is coming home tomorrow......to be finished and driveable by Sunday, and Aligned by Monday-Tuesday.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Which front strut brace is that and what size ss fuel lines -4 or -6 ?


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Love the wheels... but man that carbon has to go or you are taking the Corrado ricer crown for 2012. Looks horrid IMO.


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

HavokRuels said:


> Which front strut brace is that and what size ss fuel lines -4 or -6 ?


Should be -6 fuel line. OMP strut bar?


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

JamesS said:


> Love the wheels... but man that carbon has to go or you are taking the Corrado ricer crown for 2012. Looks horrid IMO.


 :laugh::laugh: Too funny. I will save my judgement until I see pics with them on


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

HavokRuels said:


> Which front strut brace is that and what size ss fuel lines -4 or -6 ?


Dubnutz SS fuel lines. :thumbup:



JamesS said:


> Love the wheels... but man that carbon has to go or you are taking the Corrado ricer crown for 2012. Looks horrid IMO.


I love ignorance like this. Just because it is carbon, does not make it rice. In case you weren't paying attention (and you aren't) you should see some of the really great carbon accented cars in Europe. I love your wheels to mad jdm champion of all time but I am pretty sure your tires look worse than my real carbon wrap. I guess I could have done the scenester thing and did fake carbon.  :laugh: :wave:
Carry on......



SLC4EVER said:


> Should be -6 fuel line. OMP strut bar?


RSD non adjustable strut bar. :thumbup:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok so I have a boat load of -4 and -6 lying around, what size is the dubnutz line? Thanks Will!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

You really do have no shame. I wouldn't put those wrapped parts on my car if you paid me. 

I'm glad you don't have any of my CF parts because ppl might think that grille and headlight frames came from SFT. 

Solder that lead. Hell you were crazy enough to f*ck up a grille and headlight frames why not take a crack at soldering!


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

haha just do it.

Hit up zeb fora back up grille, couple left worldwide or just but a badgeless :beer:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

dogger said:


> You really do have no shame. I wouldn't put those wrapped parts on my car if you paid me.


  Well if SFT Would have made them, maybe I wouldn't have done this. 
So you let me know when you make a mold of a VR Badge-less and VR Headlight Bezels. 



dogger said:


> I'm glad you don't have any of my CF parts because ppl might think that grille and headlight frames came from SFT.


Ouch dude....no you really should want my business so I see how good your carbon molded parts look against my shi* wraps. 

Sorry I took a major pay cut and have not bought anything but gauges yet, I sense that more in that remark than you being worried about my amateur wrapping skills. 



dogger said:


> Solder that lead. Hell you were crazy enough to f*ck up a grille and headlight frames why not take a crack at soldering!


Ah, this is where you are wrong. I had the wavos to try because the bezels sagged, and the grille was actually cracked and broken. 

I am displeased with Why The Hell is a new product being shipped to me after being shipped to someone else to be inspected, and now I am being told by the supplier to "Deal with it" and fix it myself. If it were me being the supplier and I had stock, I would send the customer a different gauge and a return envelope and say, "sorry about that, let me fix the issue". I do customer service and marketing for a living James, I would SURELY like to help you understand there are certain things we do as a business to make the customer happy, and cost us a few $$$ doing so, but worth it doing it right. That would have been a little bit better of a way of handling the scenario. I am a different story because I can do it, I just did not want another F*****G thing to do before my trip to SoWo. Other n00bs would want a return or an exchange, so be prepared for that if I am not the only one.  

Lastly on the gauges, I will need the SFT $5 Rest Pin Kit because the Rest Pin Hole Sizing was made to big to retain the OEM ones without having to use a glue of some sort to insert them, (I tried pins from both 260KPH gauge cluster and 140MPH, neither of the pin sets fit) and the fact the Rest Pin for the Tach was placed at 250RPM so the car never sees the needle at 0. :screwy: 

Even after all this James, I still like you, SFT, the Gauges, but know better than others that PERFECTION is a random flaw in an imperfect system. You can try for it, but it only happens once every now and then.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

JamesS said:


> Love the wheels... but man that carbon has to go or you are taking the Corrado ricer crown for 2012. Looks horrid IMO.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> Lastly on the gauges, I will need the SFT $5 Rest Pin Kit because the Rest Pin Hole Sizing was made to big to retain the OEM ones without having to use a glue of some sort to insert them, (I tried pins from both 260KPH gauge cluster and 140MPH, neither of the pin sets fit) and the fact the Rest Pin for the Tach was placed at 250RPM so the car never sees the needle at 0. :screwy:


So, the rest pins are not coming with them and are $5 extra? I thought that solution was sorted from the official post and thought they were coming with. Maybe I am not understanding what you posted or need to go back in the thread and read they will be available as and extra, but irregardless, it sounds like I want/need them.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

sdezego said:


> So, the rest pins are not coming with them and are $5 extra? I thought that solution was sorted from the official post and thought they were coming with. Maybe I am not understanding what you posted or need to go back in the thread and read they will be available as and extra, but irregardless, it sounds like I want/need them.


I just made sure everyone else is aware of this but yup, not included. You only need 3 though because the tachometer does not sit @ 0 if you have a pin in it, it will sit @ 250ish on the gauge.


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

Surprised he didn't share this in his main thread, I'd figure people would like to have them shipped along with the gauges.
Only way for that to happen is if they knew about it and had their payment sent ahead of time


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


>


1. That is an example of professional carbon wrapping
2. It still looks like ****

Here is another for ya to have wet dreams about:









I'm sorry but your car looks beyond tacky. You should really buy a civic or something to destroy instead of a Corrado. You should remove that carbon or if you are deadset on running it get a professional to do the work since that grille looks very complicated to wrap correctly. Usually things look better in pictures so I can't imagine how bad those parts look in person.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> I love ignorance like this. Just because it is carbon, does not make it rice. In case you weren't paying attention (and you aren't) you should see some of the really great carbon accented cars in Europe. I love your wheels to mad jdm champion of all time but I am pretty sure your tires look worse than my real carbon wrap. I guess I could have done the scenester thing and did fake carbon.  :laugh: :wave:
> Carry on......


You should have done fake carbon then it might look presentable. I seriously think you might be aiming to take the trophy for ugliest Corrado: and as far as being "rice" it doesn't matter what they do in Europe there are plenty of hideous cars there. The fact is this carbon has no purpose whatsoever and is all for the disgusting looks (last I heard that was the definition of rice). Do it right or don't do it at all. 

Also, how does it feel to be on the receiving end of what you dish out :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Um what? HAHA If you could read you would see where I actually have plans to mold these parts and make them from scratch thus making them an actual carbon part. 

And while you are allowed to have an opinion do not think for 1 second that I actually value anything you say. You are the angry little ginger boy who lives in the middle of nowhere. Your combativeness and trolling prowess are surpassed by no one else I can think of so if that is were you want to be in life fine. GTFO of my threads if you don't like what I do. 

eace:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Um what? HAHA If you could read you would see where I actually have plans to mold these parts and make them from scratch thus making them an actual carbon part.
> 
> And while you are allowed to have an opinion do not think for 1 second that I actually value anything you say. You are the angry little ginger boy who lives in the middle of nowhere. Your combativeness and trolling prowess are surpassed by no one else I can think of so if that is were you want to be in life fine. GTFO of my threads if you don't like what I do.
> 
> eace:


Wellsaid :beer:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Do W3RK.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

DUBZAK said:


> Do W3RK.


There are going to be allot of DDI gauges for sale soon :laugh:

Stripped down the tensioner this morning at the shop and sanded down the whole thing with my die grinder, I feel better about it now and will be purchasing that non-grease polish you suggested. 

It seems like you and I have been balls to the wall on our cars and everyone else is slacking in 2012 :laugh:

*edit* Purchased a brand new VR6 hood yesterday, yep brand new


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Don't be fooled, we are the only idiots to share, there are others doing serious work not posting I am certain of it.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> Don't be fooled, we are the only idiots to share, there are others doing serious work not posting I am certain of it.


Kyle maybe? opcorn:............lol J/K :laugh:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

DUBZAK said:


> Don't be fooled, we are the only idiots to share, there are others doing serious work not posting I am certain of it.


****it! 2012 is the year of "go big or go home" :thumbup:

Besides my girl has been putting in requests for a 3rd kid (which I don't mind) and when that's done, no more "go big or go home" but rather "Go buy milk & Get home" :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Kyle maybe? opcorn:............lol J/K :laugh:


HA, he said he breathed on it recently. 



HavokRuels said:


> ****it! 2012 is the year of "go big or go home" :thumbup:
> 
> Besides my girl has been putting in requests for a 3rd kid (which I don't mind) and when that's done, no more "go big or go home" but rather "Go buy milk & Get home" :laugh:


lol @ Get Milk


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

HavokRuels said:


> no more "go big or go home" but rather "Go buy milk & Get home" :laugh:


LOL


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

HavokRuels said:


> Besides my girl has been putting in requests for a 3rd kid (which I don't mind) and when that's done, no more "go big or go home" but rather "Go buy milk & Get home" :laugh:


LMAO :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Cleaned up the Carbon Makeshift Workstation, and did some shine up on the Manifolds and Valve Cover.

2.9 Manifold is not FS, but the 2.8 Polished one is! LMK if anyone wants to exchange their non polished one for a shiny one. 









Finished up the rest pins on the Spoonfed Gauges......


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> Finished up the rest pins on the Spoonfed Gauges......


Bah I need a 160 mph cluster


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I found that the 260KPH and 140 MPH clusters have 1 number variance in Part Numbers. 









437 221 002-033 is the spring set for the 160MPH/260KPH
437 221 002-034 is the spring set for the 140MPH Cluster. 

Working on finding out about what else makes them different. :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

No Moar Rear Lipz Yo. 









Towing it home to finish it up.


























:beer: eace:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> :beer: :peace:[/QUOTE]
> 
> :beer:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> No Moar Rear Lipz Yo.


Yay!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Will, you changing out that rear corrado badge? I have one lying around in Bordeaux metallic if you want it. 

And I'm still without ABT center caps.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, without the gold rs bolts the theme no longer applies. The OEM colored one will grace dat ass again. :laugh:

Pretty much wrapped up, was able to hook up the linkage and shift through all the gears for the first time in a long time. 

Need some new bolts for the Nardi wheel  but all she needs is gas and a battery, she will run. Coming down to the wire as always.......:beer: 

Now back to all the details, still so much to do.


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

Wheels look good Will :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Golfatron3 said:


> Wheels look good Will :thumbup:


Thanks again Dood. :thumbup: :beer:

Playing with Panel Bond:



















2 Coats of Resin on the grille, still no clear. Want to do one more Resin Coat. :thumbup: 









Doing W3RK.


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

:thumbup: good progress brah


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

dang looks great dood. i'm a fan of the new look.


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbup: pic request with carbon bezels and grill please opcorn:

Carbon eyebrow perhaps???

Looking good man


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you sir. Was up until 2am getting things done. 










I did a wire tuck  but only 6 wires were done. :laugh:

Other wiring was for the Gauges and the Spoon Fed Power Inverter going inline with the DDI Inverter LOL. (Yes 2 inverters because the wiring is exactly opposite on the plugs for the DDI Gauges and I still have the DDI Lower Gauge Face)

Bi-Xenons/Hi- Low Switcher, and the new LED Tag Lights.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> I did a wire tuck  but only 6 wires were done. :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

6BangSneezer said:


> :thumbup: pic request with carbon bezels and grill please opcorn:
> 
> Carbon eyebrow perhaps???
> 
> Looking good man


You gotta wait, just a little bit longer.:thumbup:


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Will was it you that tucked wires in the frame rail? I've been trying to search that thread and come up with nothing. I'd like to tuck what I can on my g60. You know what's fairly easy to tuck on a g60 off the top of your head? I'd like to get the bundle of wires for the headlights out of veiw. Your cars looking fresh :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

You misunderstood what I was doing. I have tucked the Spark Plug Wires under the manifold and am smoothing the Covers for a carbon wrap to happen when I have time.  

As far as wire tucking the G60, well, run it in the fender or the frame rail. Either way you are extending the wires in the harness. :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

g60301 said:


> Will was it you that tucked wires in the frame rail? I've been trying to search that thread and come up with nothing. I'd like to tuck what I can on my g60. You know what's fairly easy to tuck on a g60 off the top of your head? I'd like to get the bundle of wires for the headlights out of veiw. Your cars looking fresh :thumbup:


Check out Chads aka "Sr. Karmann" build thread (the 4 day bay)


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

g60301 said:


> Will was it you that tucked wires in the frame rail? I've been trying to search that thread and come up with nothing. I'd like to tuck what I can on my g60. You know what's fairly easy to tuck on a g60 off the top of your head? I'd like to get the bundle of wires for the headlights out of veiw. Your cars looking fresh :thumbup:


Yeah look up 4 day bay (more like 10 year project) sorry Chad :laugh:

Two options on the tuck, frame rail channel as they are now with covers molded in or tucked through the fender well behind the fender well cover.

Or wireless headlight and radiator fan setup. (that would be cool!)


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

g60301 said:


> Will was it you that tucked wires in the frame rail? I've been trying to search that thread and come up with nothing. I'd like to tuck what I can on my g60. You know what's fairly easy to tuck on a g60 off the top of your head? I'd like to get the bundle of wires for the headlights out of veiw. Your cars looking fresh :thumbup:


You should be more concerned about tucking the G60 than the wires.....


(Like you weren't thinking it already!)


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

HavokRuels said:


> Yeah look up 4 day bay (more like 10 year project) sorry Chad :laugh:
> 
> Two options on the tuck, frame rail channel as they are now with covers molded in or tucked through the fender well behind the fender well cover.
> 
> Or wireless headlight and radiator fan setup. (that would be cool!)



Thanks guys, i checked out about 10 of Chad's 91 page build thread and saw some good pics as to how he did it. Guess ill pull the bumper and take a closer look at it :thumbup:
I am guessing buy the same gauge wires and and extend the harness as dubzak said.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

ein said:


> You should be more concerned about tucking the G60 than the wires.....
> 
> 
> (Like you weren't thinking it already!)


Lol so instead of blowing the hood off the car, it blows the whole front end off!


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

It drives again. 

eace:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> It drives again.
> 
> eace:


 How is the gearing?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

sdezego said:


> How is the gearing?


1st is not as bad as I thought, 2nd is mind bending, 3rd is mind blowing, 4th is LONGGGGGGGGGGG and 5th @ 55 is at 2400 RPM. 

Gearing is on point.  :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

HavokRuels said:


> Yeah look up 4 day bay (more like 10 year project) sorry Chad :laugh:






ein said:


> You should be more concerned about tucking the G60 than the wires.....
> 
> 
> (Like you weren't thinking it already!)


:laugh:



g60301 said:


> Thanks guys, i checked out about 10 of Chad's 91 page build thread and saw some good pics as to how he did it. Guess ill pull the bumper and take a closer look at it :thumbup:
> I am guessing buy the same gauge wires and and extend the harness as dubzak said.


Shot you a PM back :thumbup:



DUBZAK said:


> It drives again.
> 
> eace:


HELLZ YA!!! :thumbup::thumbup:...............:beer:



DUBZAK said:


> Gearing is on point.  :thumbup:


Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> 1st is not as bad as I thought, 2nd is mind bending, 3rd is mind blowing, 4th is LONGGGGGGGGGGG and 5th @ 55 is at 2400 RPM.
> 
> Gearing is on point.  :thumbup:


You put a diff in it? I'll take it when you go O2M :thumbup:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

close ups of the carbon wrapping or it didnt happen :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

HavokRuels said:


> close ups of the carbon wrapping or it didnt happen :laugh:


James was right they look like sh*t. lol I did not want to proceed any further on them, will redo them in 2x2 twill after SoWo. :thumbup:


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> James was right they look like sh*t. lol I did not want to proceed any further on them, will redo them in 2x2 twill after SoWo. :thumbup:


I can bring you a grille if you hosed yours us, I ended up fixing mine and not using the one I got from Louis.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

DUBZAK said:


> James was right they look like sh*t. lol I did not want to proceed any further on them, will redo them in 2x2 twill after SoWo. :thumbup:


James is always right. lol

On a serious note, you tried, and now you know what to do with the 2x2. :beer:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

thecorradokid24 said:


> I can bring you a grille if you hosed yours us, I ended up fixing mine and not using the one I got from Louis.


Bring It, Just In case. Thanks dood. 



HavokRuels said:


> James is always right. lol
> 
> On a serious note, you tried, and now you know what to do with the 2x2. :beer:


Usually. lol 

Yeah, Live and learn. I am glad I got the experience though, and all the 4x4 twill will be used on the Headliner and Interior anyway.  :laugh: 

Also, for those of you running a DDI Inverter, Spoonfed Tuning Gauges are opposite of the connectors for the DDI Gauges. I repined and swapped them around, the DDI Inverter is now running the SFT Gauges and the Lower Gauge. 
:what:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> James was right they look like sh*t. lol I did not want to proceed any further on them, will redo them in 2x2 twill after SoWo. :thumbup:


Should have send it to SFT from the beginning 



HavokRuels said:


> Yeah look up 4 day bay (more like 10 year project) sorry Chad :laugh:


Its more like a "10 year plan" :laugh:


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> Bring It, Just In case. Thanks dood.


No problem, couple broken tabs but if your other one was messy from resin, this is better than that.

I guess if you took all the CF off I can leave the ZMDLIT stickers at home.:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Its more like a "10 year plan" :laugh:


bUSTED


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Sr. Karmann said:


> bUSTED


Haha.

Hi My name is Chad, I like to go for long walks on the beach, read manuals and listen to music while sitting in my corrado in the driveway. 

Ok I'm off my Chad kick, can't knock a guy too much who's build thread has always been full of win! 

Coronas no lime: 
:beer::beer::beer:
:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

HavokRuels said:


> Haha.
> 
> Hi My name is Chad, I like to go for long walks on the beach, read manuals and listen to music while sitting in my corrado in the driveway.
> 
> ...


I don't know if you read his whole thread (you're new-ish here) but the guy installed a microwave inside his Corrado, do I need to say something else?


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

RedYellowWhite said:


> I don't know if you read his whole thread (you're new-ish here) but the guy installed a microwave inside his Corrado, do I need to say something else?


OMG I just spit out my coffee! My image of him has been tainted :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

HavokRuels said:


> OMG I just spit out my coffee! My image of him has been tainted :laugh:


Chad is gonna be so pissed with me :laugh:


----------



## Choppa6 (Jan 9, 2009)

Ahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

I am taking a break from this FU**ING car again, but maybe only a week or 2. It runs, it drives, but not in reverse. :banghead: 

Linkage is FINE. Ran through all gears before trans was put in, had everything. Before it was running was able to shift into all gears once linkage was hooked up. Can actually get Shifter into reverse but......
Let out the clutch in reverse: Nothing. So it looks as if the trans will be coming back out and apart if there is no other resolution. If it is something stupid, I will put it back together again. If it is major, I am rebuilding this transmission with Corrado Storm Gearing so I can use the later updated internals, longer final drive and the gear stack from the ATA . :banghead:

Oh how I love learning curves.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Dope, I just read most of the pages I have missed and while I have much to say about the comments, I think the rebuttle has topped any comment I can make. I obviously took my car in a different direction than yours, but I give you my :thumbup::thumbup: for your adventagous work. I can't wait to get back in the scene once I finish training and get back from Korea in 2014.... ya, my car will be sitting that long (someone please go drive it and beat on it so it doesn't get all soft on me).. haha


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

cstanley19 said:


> ... ya, my car will be sitting that long (someone please go drive it and beat on it so it doesn't get all soft on me).. haha


Trailer it to my house :laugh:


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

The car is in Jersey at Straightline getting some new door handles. My little brother is going to pick it up for me when it's done so I'm sure he will beat on it haha


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

I think this color grill badge would look sick on your cf grill. this is fs right now in the classifieds. Says it came off a storm but i wasn't sure if thats how the storm's came or if it was painted. either way i think it would look great on your grill:beer: just my opinion


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I appreciate it but no thanks. 

Update: Removed Carbon Wrap from Headlight Bezels and Grille because Yes, they looked like Shat next too my hood. So......going to be focusing on other items for Trim that are Easily wrapped. 

Removed the Gold Corrado badge on the back, it is FS if anyone wants to be a baller. :thumbup:

If I can afford to make a mold for the grille and bezels and actually make them from Carbon, that will probably be the only way they go back on the car. 

I have some other tricks up me sleave, but back to the Grind after the Weekend @ SoWo. :beer:

Newest pics I have.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm gonna be honest - I initially had my doubts about *that particular* set of ABTs replacing the RSs but seeing the installed pics now I have to say that those ^^ look really good my friend - so :thumbup: to you for the brave move on swapping the "easy way/don't need to try hard" wheels (RSs) for them  :beer: 

Looking good Will :thumbup:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

ABT's for the mother ****ing win baby.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> I'm gonna be honest - I initially had my doubts about *that particular* set of ABTs replacing the RSs but seeing the installed pics now I have to say that those ^^ look really good my friend - so :thumbup: to you for the brave move on swapping the "easy way/don't need to try hard" wheels (RSs) for them  :beer:
> 
> Looking good Will :thumbup:


You have no idea how many times I've heard how others miss my car with RS's. :banghead: I do too, but it was time for a change. And you're so right about how easy a set of RS's will make a car look different. :beer:



HavokRuels said:


> ABT's for the mother ****ing win baby.


:thumbup:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Props for removing the carbon even after the hard work of wrapping. Also the abts look sick. :thumbup:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

JamesS said:


> Props for removing the carbon even after the hard work of wrapping. Also the abts look sick. :thumbup:


Props for finally removing the lip on the rear bumper too!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

JamesS said:


> Props for removing the carbon even after the hard work of wrapping. Also the abts look sick. :thumbup:


Thanks. I learned a lot wrapping with real carbon, and hope to develop the skills a lot further. 
As for the wheels.....1 to 1.5" of change will happen when I can manage to swallow that bill for custom lips and barrels. Not terrible, but I have bills to pay first before playing with toys. 



TheBurninator said:


> Props for finally removing the lip on the rear bumper too!


HA! You going to give me a beer at H20 for that?


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

DUBZAK said:


>


These pics make me think "hey corrado, what are you doing over there?" :laugh:


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

You put it out for the Garbage man? :laugh:


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

I prefer this over larger lips in the back
the faux rwd look doesn't do it for me








[/QUOTE]

looks legit Will :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

VR SEX said:


> I prefer this over larger lips in the back
> the faux rwd look doesn't do it for me


Yeah, I don't like huge dish either :thumbdown:
What size lip you have in mind Will? 1'', 1,5''?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

sdezego said:


> You put it out for the Garbage man? :laugh:


Haha, he said he does not take Foreign Trash, and I had to dispose of it properly. :laugh:



VR SEX said:


> I prefer this over larger lips in the back
> the faux rwd look doesn't do it for me
> 
> looks legit Will :thumbup:


Thanks man, and SoWo was too short and too crazy, might have to make an appearance in SFL for a night out with Karmann, Xtreme, and you since I missed the chance to hang last weekend! Let me get this transmission stuff sorted 1st. 



RedYellowWhite said:


> Yeah, I don't like huge dish either :thumbdown:
> What size lip you have in mind Will? 1'', 1,5''?


If I were to go wide body  2" lips for 10's all around. If I stay stock fenders a 1" or 1.5" lip is what my plans are. 9.5 would be sweet, but might be too much poke for stock fenders.


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

DUBZAK said:


> 9.5 would be sweet, but might be too much poke for stock fenders.


Pfffft, you can do it.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

SLC4EVER said:


> Pfffft, you can do it.


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

Are you going for contact patch, deep dish, or both? BBS RX have the same hole pattern? Nice.

I'm shooting for maximum patch.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Not RX's but the RKII 









I am just looking to fill the wells on both sides and have a little lip on it. :thumbup: Less is more.

Math giggles. 
Old ETs on 9's were 35 Front, and 22 Rear. Perfect sizing for full on flush with not a lot of poke at all, just barely to the fender. 
New wheels are 8" ET 32. 16mm MORE inner Clearance, and 10MM Less Poke for the fronts, and the rears with an 8MM Spacer that I am currently running offer 11mm More Inner Clearance and 15MM Less Poke. 

So adding a 1.5" Lip would not be that bad.....but would be at or beyond the limits of where I would call too much poke. :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Du Werke


----------



## skaterazn (Jan 9, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I got a new one too!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

ha, nice. Is that all it was?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Afraid not. So in the 5 times I put the gear stack together, I may have put the 1_2 syncro collar on upside down. Trans has to come back out.


----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

Did that shifter part tighten up the shifter at all? I have a Neuspeed short shifter with new cables and bushings and I still have about an inch of play from side-to-side when the car is in gear.


----------



## skaterazn (Jan 9, 2007)

EnIgMa '06 said:


> Did that shifter part tighten up the shifter at all? I have a Neuspeed short shifter with new cables and bushings and I still have about an inch of play from side-to-side when the car is in gear.


I have the exact same setup and the new shifter level... feels exactly the same :banghead:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

EnIgMa '06 said:


> Did that shifter part tighten up the shifter at all? I have a Neuspeed short shifter with new cables and bushings and I still have about an inch of play from side-to-side when the car is in gear.


It did, but I am also needing other things. 2nd-5th are Fine as far as "Finding them" the 1st gear is tricky to get in because I think I have the syncro collar in upside down, it requires more "Throw" to get it in 1st. 

I dove 100 Miles yesterday, and drove it to work this morning.


----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

skaterazn said:


> I have the exact same setup and the new shifter level... feels exactly the same :banghead:


WTF, right??

I even have the Gruven side-to-side short shift piece that mounts on the transmission. There is another local Corrado that I've driven with the same setup as me that has a super tight shifter with no slop at all. I cannot figure it out for the life of me. Maybe it's an issue inside the transmission (I do have nearly 200K...)?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

If the selector tower bushing is good, then the Shifter Box itself/cables are stretched, bushings in the box are bad. 

I would do the O2J Shifter conversion before I do any other short shifter kit.


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

EnIgMa '06 said:


> WTF, right??
> 
> I even have the Gruven side-to-side short shift piece that mounts on the transmission. There is another local Corrado that I've driven with the same setup as me that has a super tight shifter with no slop at all. I cannot figure it out for the life of me. Maybe it's an issue inside the transmission (I do have nearly 200K...)?


Mine is pretty tight since I did mine


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Whoa das pimp!


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

One quick question...
what are you doing as far as lights on your rear tag? 
I gotta tackle my tag project on monday and I could use some ideas.. :sly:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

LED Tag Lights from Auto Zone. :thumbup:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> LED Tag Lights from Auto Zone. :thumbup:


Pics?????


----------



## skaterazn (Jan 9, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I just saw Cramer's car today.. doesn't he have the same kind of wheels?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

skaterazn said:


> I just saw Cramer's car today.. doesn't he have the same kind of wheels?


ABT A16? Not that I am ware of. Show me a pic? 

I know VW Sporting had a pic of the same wheels on a satin Silver VR6, he deleted the post though.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Cluster woes. These damn Face Rings made me OCD the F**K Out because no matter how careful, epoxy would get on things. So....I pulled the plastic lens off, and will be doing this one "Open Heart Surgery Style.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

your MPH is still going to read zero


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

sorry


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

sdezego said:


> your MPH is still going to read zero


 Yeah because movement of the car is required fro the gauge to work. 



HavokRuels said:


> sorry


 :laugh: Don't be...I cannot complain about the price they were obtained for  , and I kinda wanted to clean the dust out of the bottom corner of the gauge faces blocked by the plastic lens. 

  :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Super Glue 1, Gauge Rings 0. Taught Like A Tiger. 










Clean and Reassemble next.


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

DUBZAK said:


> Super Glue 1, Gauge Rings 0. Taught Like A Tiger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Those came out incredibly flush. Well done :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

and to finish your carbon fetish, you need also carbon needle


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

:laugh: 

I have a set of Late Needles (Orangeish Red) I am willing to trade for 92 White Needles. 

I also am keeping the Green Tint Strip out, and looking for some White LED's for the cluster.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

DUBZAK said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I have a set of Late Needles (Orangeish Red) I am willing to trade for 92 White Needles.
> 
> I also am keeping the Green Tint Strip out, and looking for some White LED's for the cluster.


 92 needles? Were they the same as the early spec needle?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Correct Sir. 90-92 

I am playing around with this thing while I have it apart. I want needles for the lower faces to match the cluster too....which what makes the early needles hard to do. I have Beetle cluster and a few MK4 clusters at work. The MK4 Needles respond really well to adding LED's too make them light up. 

Meh.....we shall see what the hell I do in the next few days.


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

Less playing with clusters, moar fixing transmissions. :laugh:


----------



## 6BangSneezer (Mar 4, 2011)

HavokRuels said:


> 92 needles? Were they the same as the early spec needle?


 Yea mine are white. If it wasn't so far I'd say come thru and swap em. You dont want to paint yours?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

thecorradokid24 said:


> Less playing with clusters, moar fixing transmissions. :laugh:


 Bah....it will be fixed before H20. And why don't you call my boss an ******* for not giving me more than 3 total days of shop time before SoWo. :banghead:  

Seriously though, I have so many SMALL things to do, I am not worried about the transmission yet.... 



6BangSneezer said:


> Yea mine are white. If it wasn't so far I'd say come thru and swap em. You dont want to paint yours?


 Pfft....Orlando is a 2.5 Hour drive doing 100+ on the turnpike. I made it to the SFLGTG in about 2 hours 15 minutes.  Little faster than that (on a closed road of course) 

I will hold off on the needles. I just ordered some White LED's for the Cluster. I want to see how they look first.


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> Bah....it will be fixed before H20. .............
> 
> , I am not worried about the transmission yet....


 So what time am I picking you up from the airport _this year._... :laugh::laugh::wave:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

:sly: :laugh: 

I seriously hope not but I know now I can if needed!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I have a set of Late Needles (Orangeish Red) I am willing to trade for 92 White Needles.
> 
> I also am keeping the Green Tint Strip out, and looking for some White LED's for the cluster.


 Will, I will trade you if you are looking for white ones. The last 93 Cluster I bought actually had the white ones swapped in. 

I also swapped in white LEDs in mine. Got them from superbrightLEds.com. They are rear inserting, but work great. I don't have any extra though. I think I put the extras in Lee's cluster a few years back.


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Go get some Audi 100 needles,:thumbup:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

DUBZAK said:


> Correct Sir. 90-92
> 
> I am playing around with this thing while I have it apart. I want needles for the lower faces to match the cluster too....which what makes the early needles hard to do. I have Beetle cluster and a few MK4 clusters at work. The MK4 Needles respond really well to adding LED's too make them light up.
> 
> Meh.....we shall see what the hell I do in the next few days.


 Ive got them collecting dust in my basement


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Will, I will trade you if you are looking for white ones. The last 93 Cluster I bought actually had the white ones swapped in.
> 
> I also swapped in white LEDs in mine. Got them from superbrightLEds.com. They are rear inserting, but work great. I don't have any extra though. I think I put the extras in Lee's cluster a few years back.


 Yup, just ordered mine. Pretty cheap too. I will let you know on the needles. :thumbup: 



g60301 said:


> Go get some Audi 100 needles,:thumbup:


 Er...No. I have all the Audi needles needed. In my Audi.   



HavokRuels said:


> Ive got them collecting dust in my basement


 No worries. :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Plastic lens polished up, has a glare now. lol 











No green strip, so the OEM lights made the green LCD stand out. I have led cluster bulbs on the way, but am wondering if I have any other options other than red for the LCD?


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

DUBZAK said:


> Plastic lens polished up, has a glare now. lol


 That came out lookin great :thumbup: Personally I wouldn't have done that CF trim, but it works well nonetheless. What did you use to polish it? I have a plastic polish kit at home, but might try yours out if it won't do a good job. 

On a different note, I finally got a MBS exhaust on, and man oh man is it glorious


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

MBS is gnarly isn't it!!!! 

Windex and Wax on the cluster. lol Bathroom Towel for drying. 


I am fully aware that not very many people like Carbon Fiber as much as I do, and that I am one of the few people that can pull it off without it being considered "ricey". Although I do from time to time wonder what a Reiger GTO Wing would look like on my car. 

:laugh: 

Driving her around again feels GREAT. Even though the "Baller" image is no longer there without the RS's, I still love this car as much as I did when I got her in 2006. 










Still have lots of work to do, H20 is only 3 months away!!!!! 

Du W3rk3


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> Although I do from time to time wonder what a Reiger GTO Wing would look like on my car.
> 
> :laugh:


 http://cache2.corradodatabase.com/images/nrxv1669p97m2j1l.jpg 

something like this, but you need then the whole gto kit :laugh: 




DUBZAK said:


> Even though the "Baller" image is no longer there without the RS's


 damn  



DUBZAK said:


> Still have lots of work to do, H20 is only 3 months away!!!!!
> 
> Du W3rk3


 still enough time :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> something like this, but you need then the whole gto kit :laugh:


 Like I said, sometimes....but not going to happen. :laugh: 
HA! that is the most mis-matched kit ever! Reiger wing, Zender Side Skirts, Mattig Rear Bumper and god knows which front bumper that is.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

DUBZAK said:


> Like I said, sometimes....but not going to happen. :laugh:
> HA! that is the most mis-matched kit ever! Reiger wing, Zender Side Skirts, Mattig Rear Bumper and god knows which front bumper that is.


 Bet it's in Europe


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

the front 

http://cache2.corradodatabase.com/images/yvjqo8xagydxtxk2.jpg 

and its from my country and he is i think still in the corrado club switzerland when it still exists


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> I am fully aware that not very many people like Carbon Fiber as much as I do, and that I am one of the few people that can pull it off without it being considered "ricey".


 No body like carbon fiber as much as you, nobody.:what:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

HavokRuels said:


> Bet it's in Europe


 :laugh: :laugh: 




thecorradokid24 said:


> No body like carbon fiber as much as you, nobody.:what:


 What about the guy from Poland with the carbon Corrado interior???


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

thecorradokid24 said:


> No body like carbon fiber as much as you, nobody.:what:


 Nobody makes me bleed my own blood, NOBODY!


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

DUBZAK said:


> MBS is gnarly isn't it!!!!


 Yes it is!! My goodness, you can really hear how the VR6 changes notes across the rev range. Now I get sad when I have to step out of my car :screwy: 




HavokRuels said:


> Bet it's in Europe


 :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Drove mine today, lets just say without the slightly advanced timing, it has certainly increased the decibel levels.


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> Drove mine today, lets just say without the slightly advanced timing, it has certainly increased the decibel levels.


 I was going to drive mine today, but I still have the drag radials on it from Friday night haha


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

Interesting. Does the car drive better overall now? I'm not sure if I can get that nice back chatter I heard in your video, only more driving will tell


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Drag Radials on the street for Stop light to Stop Light Action. It's more like Tree Practice. :laugh: 



cata said:


> Interesting. Does the car drive better overall now? I'm not sure if I can get that nice back chatter I heard in your video, only more driving will tell


 Yeah, the advanced is why it had the "Muscle Car Sound", It would wind up more up top before  but I have 0 Detonation issues now with timing correctly to factory spec, and it is loud as hell! I had to run 100 Octane to keep the pinging out of it before. 93 Does just fine. 

And even though the gearing is different, 2nd goes to 59.5 MPH and I can leave in 2nd gear. 60ft times just got awesome. :sly: :laugh:


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> Drag Radials on the street for Stop light to Stop Light Action. It's more like Tree Practice. :laugh:
> 
> And even though the gearing is different, 2nd goes to 59.5 MPH and I can leave in 2nd gear. 60ft times just got awesome. :sly: :laugh:


 You shouldn't be shifting out of 1st until after the 60' mark anyway


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

1st is short man.....I mean REALLY short. :laugh:


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> 1st is short man.....I mean REALLY short. :laugh:


 Doesn't matter, all 02A 1st's are short. You need to hammer that thing off the rev limiter in 1st to get your wheel speed up so the car doesn't bog when you get into 2nd! 

I cut a 1.89 60' that way on 205s!


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

DUBZAK said:


> Yeah, the advanced is why it had the "Muscle Car Sound", It would wind up more up top before  but I have 0 Detonation issues now with timing correctly to factory spec, and it is loud as hell! I had to run 100 Octane to keep the pinging out of it before. 93 Does just fine.
> 
> And even though the gearing is different, 2nd goes to 59.5 MPH and I can leave in 2nd gear. 60ft times just got awesome. :sly: :laugh:


 Gocha, so that must have deff been a bi-product of the timing. How did you do that again? :laugh: J/K longevity should deff come first. 

I think I missed why you messed with the gearing though. If you're planning on going turbo down the road, I'd imagine that the stock long gearing would be more ideal. For simplicity's sake, and lack of cojones :laugh:, I only did a .71 5th gear swap. Even that left me baffled at one point, wasted 4hrs trying to figure out why my selector mechanism wouldn't go back in. Don't think I'll be touchin any trannies for a while :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Drove mine today, lets just say without the slightly advanced timing, it has certainly increased the decibel levels.


 I assume you are talking advanced cam timing?


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

Indeed, @ the distributor.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> I assume you are talking advanced cam timing?


 You went for a ride @ h20 and were photoshopped into fame with me.... 
 










and no matter which way you look at it, either cam timed, or crank/intermediate advanced it is the same thing one side is OFF. I thought it was a 1/2 tooth on the intermediate, well turns out it was a whole tooth.  Fixed now though... 



cata said:


> Indeed, @ the distributor.


 I have looked at machining the Bolt Holes in an effort to be able to adjust the Distributor, but have not got my Machinist Card yet....:laugh:


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

DUBZAK said:


> I have looked at machining the Bolt Holes in an effort to be able to adjust the Distributor, but have not got my Machinist Card yet....:laugh:


 Haha can't tell if you're actually serious or not, but a power drill with the right sized bit would take care of that in a jiffy :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I am not serious or am I? :laugh: 

I did not want to ruin the best of 3 used distributors I have. I guess I could try it on the others though. This is the only way to advance spark timing without risking other issues.


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

:laugh: Don't see how you could ruin it though. Just put your best surgical gloves on and go to town eace: Hell I might even venture down that path myself. A few mm here or there ain't gonna kill nobody


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

A friend gave me a complete mk3 vr6 euro lip that he received in pieces. And I just cut the vacuum line tabs off of the coilpack cover.  

Doing some late night work.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

With a 1.8T Sensor Bung Welded into it for a LITTLE EXTRA.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> With a 1.8T Sensor Bung Welded into it for a LITTLE EXTRA.


Why don't you just drill and tap the manifold where the stock sensor is for the 1.8t sensor?


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

Looks nice  Bonrath also offered something similar.
I remember that after a bit of research, I had chosen to stick with the updated OEM, smoother elbow, as metal can conduct heat far better. Being over top of the exhaust manifolds, a metal piece would seem detrimental to performance. Also, I would think that it is also a poor location for the IAT. The high heat location+high conductance of metal would probably lead to false readings 

I stuck mine over the air filter, in the wheel well  I would rather fool the ECU into a slightly colder reading than a warmer one :laugh:


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

TheBurninator said:


> Why don't you just drill and tap the manifold where the stock sensor is for the 1.8t sensor?


I would be concerned about heat soak, leading to detrimental readings in that location as well. Not to mention that it's a PITA to do that, but that's beside the point haha.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

cata said:


> Looks nice  Bonrath also offered something similar.
> I remember that after a bit of research, I decided to stick with the updated OEM, smoother elbow, as metal can conduct heat far better. Being over top of the exhaust manifolds, a metal piece would seem detrimental to performance. Also, I would think that it is also a poor location for the IAT. The high heat location+high conductance of metal would probably lead to false readings
> 
> I stuck mine over the air filter, in the wheel well  I would rather fool the ECU into a slightly colder reading than a warmer one :laugh:


Well the nice thing about the 1.8t AIT is it is open element and not as prone to heat soak.

The downside into fooling the ECU that there is a colder temperature is you could possibly end up with too much ignition timing and start pinging or worse. Really depends on how mild the tune is... or isn't


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

TheBurninator said:


> The downside into fooling the ECU that there is a colder temperature is you could possibly end up with too much ignition timing and start pinging or worse. Really depends on how mild the tune is... or isn't


Makes sense :thumbup: With a true CAI though, I'd say it's safer to read on the cold side than the warm, as I doubt that the air has enough time to heat up by very much by the time it enters the head. Without any actual numbers though, this is just speculation. My guess is that the change is small enough that it won't lead to anything detrimental such as pinging and pulled timing. So far so good on a few 30*C days :beer:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

cata said:


> Makes sense :thumbup: With a true CAI though, I'd say it's safer to read on the cold side than the warm, as I doubt that the air has enough time to heat up by very much by the time it enters the head. Without any actual numbers though, this is just speculation. My guess is that the change is small enough that it won't lead to anything detrimental such as pinging and pulled timing. So far so good on a few 30*C days :beer:


I can go do a back to back log of this here soon. Right now I can do a back to back with stock sensor in stock location vs 1.8t sensor in front of the filter or in the airbox. Which will probably show the difference in location and possibly heatsoak of the stock sensor.

30*C is weak!  It was 41*c in Colorado 2 weeks ago.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Why don't you just drill and tap the manifold where the stock sensor is for the 1.8t sensor?


Because 2.9 Manifold.  

In Front of the ISV is kind of the "In Between Bad and Good" Medium. Not as bad as in the fender well or grille, but better than on the intake itself. 

My TB has the Heat Shield so I get just a little bit less heat than the norm, plus I have the OEM Exhaust Manifold Heat Shield as well.....


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Because 2.9 Manifold.


All the more reason to cut it up a bit!


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

TheBurninator said:


> I can go do a back to back log of this here soon. Right now I can do a back to back with stock sensor in stock location vs 1.8t sensor in front of the filter or in the airbox. Which will probably show the difference in location and possibly heatsoak of the stock sensor.
> 30*C is weak!  It was 41*c in Colorado 2 weeks ago.


Yes!! Please do!! I will gladly stand corrected. I'm always looking at making small changes, as I've run out of things to do to it in N/A  41*C should make for a proper test environment :laugh:



DUBZAK said:


> My TB has the Heat Shield so I get just a little bit less heat than the norm, plus I have the OEM Exhaust Manifold Heat Shield as well.....


I kept my exhaust heat shield as well, I also ceramic coated it. Heat shields can only do so much though, that particular area is THE hot spot in a VR bay. I would feel more comfortable placing it back on the intake manifold :laugh: Looking forward to seeing some actual readings :thumbup:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok so you are removing the iat from the stock location on the 2.9 mani?


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

HavokRuels said:


> Ok so you are removing the iat from the stock location on the 2.9 mani?
> 
> 
> Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


 The sensor is still on the manifold, just not connected to anything, wires were extended to new sensor.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

cata said:


> Yes!! Please do!! I will gladly stand corrected. I'm always looking at making small changes, as I've run out of things to do to it in N/A  41*C should make for a proper test environment :laugh:


I will build an extender harness this week (I don't like hacking wiring up) and test this. The in manifold test vs airbox test will have to wait until I pull my engine to do the chains and drill/tap the manifold for the 1.8t sensor. I will borrow a manifold with the stock sensor in it as well for that test and just swap them.

I won't be doing a dyno pull but I will log the numbers in VAG-COM for you kids to make your own judgement calls. :thumbup:


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

Impatiently waiting for someone to verify the stock location is good and doesn't make much difference before I go drilling and tapping a VSR.


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

TheBurninator said:


> I won't be doing a dyno pull but I will log the numbers in VAG-COM for you kids to make your own judgement calls. :thumbup:


Good stuff, thank you :beer: Cutting up the stock wiring isn't so bad if it's already pretty crusty to begin with. I see nothing wrong with clean soldering, covered by shrink-wrap. It's not a perfect harness anymore but it works just as well as it did before.



SLC4EVER said:


> Impatiently waiting for someone to verify the stock location is good and doesn't make much difference before I go drilling and tapping a VSR.


I have no problems taking resistance readings from both locations, as I kept the original in place in the manifold (makes for a good backup too haha), and extended the wiring so that the 1.8T one could get strapped onto the filter at the end of my turn2 CAI. I honestly think that would be a very accurate measurement in its own right, as it includes both extremes, just not in crazy high temperatures. Someone would need to spoonfeed me what to measure though :laugh: I'm assuming sensor resistances at various temperatures?

I am truly sorry for the thread-jack though, this stuff is mostly curiosity. On an N/A VR, this information will likely prove to be useless :laugh::laugh: As much as I love it, it's true.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

100 Octane makes the Tail Pipe White.  and 5000k Bi Xenons are Bright. :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Making people hate my CF is my bag baby.  :laugh:










OK. Looking at a new Battery. 

15 lb http://www.braillebattery.com/index.php/batteries/b2015c
or 21 lb http://www.braillebattery.com/index.php/batteries/b3121c

Trunk Mounted, just cannot make up my mind on if I will need the additional CCA's the 21 lb will give vs the 15lb. 

Anyone with a racing battery, lmk your experiences.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Making people hate my CF is my bag baby.  :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are relocating the batt then go with the larger one. I ended up with a Kinetik battery. that is 26lbs. No fancy carbon fiber but it is almost twice the cranking amps as the Braille/Deka


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

TheBurninator said:


> If you are relocating the batt then go with the larger one. I ended up with a Kinetik battery. that is 26lbs. No fancy carbon fiber but it is almost twice the cranking amps as the Braille/Deka


What size cables do you need to run the relocation? I had 4 gauge on my last one and it sucked on startup. I was told 0 gauge but you know your **** so I'm curious to know what I should run. 


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I ran a 1 gauge for power and ground. Power direct to the starter, and a distribution block for hot. 

Kyle, I will have to look into the 26lb one you got. Thanks!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

I use the 15 lb to start my Harley, Tractor and Generator  21 lb at a min IMO. I am sure there will be those who argue....

I use DEKA because my brother's shop is a distributor, but you can still find better prices online. :screwy:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

21LB Carbon Fiber Cased Braille Ordered. Be here Thursday. 

Intake Tube probably by Wednesday :thumbup:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> I ran a 1 gauge for power and ground. Power direct to the starter, and a distribution block for hot.
> 
> Kyle, I will have to look into the 26lb one you got. Thanks!












No carbon fiber on it, but James is starting his car with it in his trunk even after sitting for months.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

If I had a system, I would have gone bigger. Also too lazy to wrap a battery, I have enough stuff to finish in 2 months.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> If I had a system, I would have gone bigger. Also too lazy to wrap a battery, I have enough stuff to finish in 2 months.


If I had a system this would be there instead of a capacitor along with a larger starting battery.

But they are really solid batteries. Used one in a buddy's car a few months ago and it is great.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Waiting.......for ........... parts.......SUCKS. 

Anyway, last night at about 10:00 I decided to swap my HVAC Switches with a Brand New Unit. 









This pic + 1 Original Corrado Switches are my used collection. Some I got for Free some for $20.00. 









Would have almost paid for a new one and saved time if I had just bought new.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

haha, I have a similar pile from when I had the VR Controls.

Now you just need to epoxy a pin (or a proper sized counter sunk screw) in from underneath into the Mix Flap lower gear's shaft/post, so that piece of crap doesn't break next week


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

:laugh: TOO LATE! 

I ordered the Cable for the Defroster this morning, less than $30.00, it is also an NLA Part number because yes, my defroster cable was bound and that door is jammed. 

The OEM Corrado Part number of: 191 819 835 (480MM) Discontinued. 

Vs. the MK3 Part Number of: 1H1 819 835 (488MM)  So with this extra 8MM, I wonder if that is going to be a problem.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Swapped to another fuse box last night. I am getting effectively precise with doing this one. :banghead:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Battery arrived. Still waiting on 42dd who is not answering phone calls prepping for waterfest. 

Now, to find a nice spot in the turn to mount this bad boy, still doing work.


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Why new fuse block? Haven't been following to closely, don't know if you mentioned why. Nice battery :thumbup:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

You could of got the deka 21 and saved some money, they are identical batteries.


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

JamesS said:


> You could of got the deka 21 and saved some money, they are identical batteries.


But does it have carbon


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

g60301 said:


> But does it have carbon


No, the Deka does not. And I am fully aware of Deka and Braille being made at the same factory.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Going to make a nice Base for the Battery, that will still use the Braille Bracket and is then bolted to the Floor. So this is a bigger project than I had originally thought. 











Still waiting on that Intake from 42DD.  Or even a tracking number.  

:laugh: :beer: opcorn: 

Du W3rk3


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> ..So this is a bigger project than I had originally thought.


When has it ever not been? :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

The list seems to get longer after every modification. :banghead: :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> Going to make a nice Base for the Battery, that will still use the Braille Bracket and is then bolted to the Floor. So this is a bigger project than I had originally thought.


I've been trying to pursuade James to make a carbon battery (top) cover with no luck so far 
Maybe a carbon battery box would be nice too (and "simple" to design)


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

You *should* put a circuit breaker close to the battery on the power wire.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Also, you should put the battery on the passenger side to better distribute the weight. And throw a couple of quick release terminals for easy use.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

dogger said:


> You *should* put a circuit breaker close to the battery on the power wire.


Actually, since I know you know stereos, are there any terminals with a built in breaker that aren't total crap?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> Also, you should put the battery on the passenger side to better distribute the weight. And throw a couple of quick release terminals for easy use.



Not doing that, the current power wire will not reach that side. lol I also have a little over 20LBS worth of stereo stuff.... maybe....that will balance that back out. 
:laugh:


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

DUBZAK said:


> The list seems to get longer after every modification. :banghead: :laugh:


Isn't that because you have to go back and fix what you did the first time? 




dogger said:


> You *should* put a circuit breaker close to the battery on the power wire.


You said that as if he would have put it on the ground wire. :laugh:

...and shorten that ground.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

xtremevdub said:


> Also, you should put the battery on the passenger side to better distribute the weight. And throw a couple of quick release terminals for easy use.


Will's a big boy. He would need a much bigger battery to offset him.  

Why do you need quick release terminals on a battery? :sly:



DUBZAK said:


> Actually, since I know you know stereos, are there any terminals with a built in breaker that aren't total crap?


Nah just get some good terminals and used one of these within 12" of the battery. Nice thing with a breaker you can flip the switch to easily cut all power on the car when you do werk!

http://stingerelectronics.com/productDetails.aspx?ProductId=622&CategoryID=2



SLC4EVER said:


> ...and shorten that ground.


No longer than 18" is fine especially with the wire size he is running though it would look cleaner not so long.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

SLC4EVER said:


> Isn't that because you have to go back and fix what you did the first time?


Usually. With Carbon wrapping, um hellz yes.   :laugh:



SLC4EVER said:


> ...and shorten that ground.


The Last Battery Box was closer to the rear seat, I will be shortening that ground later tonight. 



dogger said:


> Will's a big boy. He would need a much bigger battery to offset him.
> 
> Why do you need quick release terminals on a battery? :sly:
> 
> ...


Thanks, I used to have stinger terminals, till I spilled the old battery and the Acid ate them, and part of my Trunk Carpet. I REALLY like the breaker idea, and have access to some decent ones. Thanks for the advice. :thumbup::beer: 

BTW, I am not as big width wise, I am down 15LBS. :thumbup: 

Still can't figure out how they stacked S**t to 6'3" though.  :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

A little better. Trunk needs to be cleaned. Bad.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Why did you use 1 gauge? Seems a bit overkill.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

JamesS said:


> Why did you use 1 gauge? Seems a bit overkill.


No way. 1 gauge is the smallest you want to go with on a battery relocation. Anything thinner will make your starter turn slowly.


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

When you have higher compression, voltage to the starter and enough cranking amps are required for that added compression force. 

I found that circuit breaker for cheap, thanks dogger! 

Now my OCD has kicked in and I will be replacing the distribution block for this pretty mofo.

https://www.vtewarehouse.com/content/electromech/busbar/html/12point/12point.php

With 12 posts, adding additional power items should be easy. Currently have an 8 post with only the code relayed harness doubled up on a post.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

HavokRuels said:


> No way. 1 gauge is the smallest you want to go with on a battery relocation. Anything thinner will make your starter turn slowly.
> 
> 
> Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


I can see why for high compression, but when I do it I am going for 2 gauge


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Ive never used 2 gauge but on my last turbo car I used 4 gauge and it sucked. 


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

If you are relocating to the trunk you need to have a 1 to make sure it makes it all the way up to the starter. 

That distribution block says Max 15 amps per connection, Max voltage of 48v. I need to check this.....


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Isn't your AWD supposed to go where that carbon fiber battery is? MOAR AWD, LESS chatter on other threads about it  :wave::heart:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

JamesS said:


> Why did you use 1 gauge? Seems a bit overkill.


1 awg? Why not just go for 4/0 awg?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

d-bot said:


> Isn't your AWD supposed to go where that carbon fiber battery is? MOAR AWD, LESS chatter on other threads about it  :wave::heart:


:heart: 

AWD to come after the Post H20 Jitters, and the Manual Swapped A8 4.2 Daily is done  :beer:. Then I will be getting down to business. 

I hate planning and priorities but have a plan and priorities are straight. :thumbup:

Kyle, is 15 AMP Enough per post, especially if one is the fuse box power supply?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> When you have higher compression, voltage to the starter and enough cranking amps are required for that added compression force.
> 
> I found that circuit breaker for cheap, thanks dogger!
> 
> ...





DUBZAK said:


> Kyle, is 15 AMP Enough per post, especially if one is the fuse box power supply?


I would personally say no, distribution is a big one, for example, I used a stinger block w/ 1/0 coming in and going to the starter, then the 2 OE IIRC like 8 gauge wires, one for AC and the other was the fuseblock power, but it all depends on how you are planning to route your power, you definitely don't want the dist block to be a weak link, mine is rather heavy. Pull all the power thru that block and it might melt right out of your car...

I have this one mounted by my hood pull


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

yea, that power strip is very small. #8 screws are small, which is why the rating per circuit is only 15A.

There is a larger one just like that with a 3/8" post and #10 screws, but not sure of the rating on it.

http://www.columbineconnectors.com/products/12-Circuit-Power-Distribution-Buss-Bar.html

It would be ok for most circuits, but if you are wanting to power amp(s), etc, you need something similar to what Chad Posted.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

dogger said:


> ...Why do you need quick release terminals on a battery? :sly:



Quick-release terminal is a nice thing to have on non-daily driven IMHO (read project cars )

I have one on my MK1 (my battery is also relocated at the trunk) - 1/4 turn of the knob and cuts power so you don't have to worry about flat battery when u don't start up your car for a month


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Also, if you are looking to cleanly come off the Batt to power a Distribution center, you can use the side of the (+) post with a spare Batt Term screw. You may need/want to fuse that link as well for the accessories depending on where and how you mount it.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Nik, the Circuit Breaker will take the need to remove battery terminals away. :thumbup: 



sdezego said:


> yea, that power strip is very small. #8 screws are small, which is why the rating per circuit is only 15A.
> 
> There is a larger one just like that with a 3/8" post and #10 screws, but not sure of the rating on it.
> 
> ...


Thanks on that link. Not for Audio Amplifiers, just for the main Hots (8 & 10 Gauge Wires, that USED to be on the Battery terminal when the battery used to be up front). I have My Relayed E-code Harness, and my Bi Xenon Hi Low Switcher, and a few other small gauge wires on an 8 way block now. 

I just want to clean that up a little. :thumbup: 

Would Pulling some of the hots back into the firewall and attaching to the actual fuse block also work for cleaning up some of this? There are a few + Pins open on the box that could be used. 

Sheesh, and this is not even discussing Grounds....lol

For Audio, I already Have separate Wiring ran, and with the battery in the back, I will be adding a power cap If I do any crazy audio. 



Sr. Karmann said:


> I would personally say no, distribution is a big one, for example, I used a stinger block w/ 1/0 coming in and going to the starter, then the 2 OE IIRC like 8 gauge wires, one for AC and the other was the fuseblock power, but it all depends on how you are planning to route your power, you definitely don't want the dist block to be a weak link, mine is rather heavy. Pull all the power thru that block and it might melt right out of your car...
> 
> I have this one mounted by my hood pull


:thumbup: I like that and if I didn't route the battery directly to the starter and set the car on fire once....Remember! You were here for that one Chad! :laugh: 



sdezego said:


> Also, if you are looking to cleanly come off the Batt to power a Distribution center, you can use the side of the (+) post with a spare Batt Term screw. You may need/want to fuse that link as well for the accessories depending on where and how you mount it.


There are other terminals I can get so I can add Power Outputs by the battery for AMPs ect. 

Thanks again everyone for the help. :beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Would Pulling some of the hots back into the firewall and attaching to the actual fuse block also work for cleaning up some of this? There are a few + Pins open on the box that could be used.
> 
> :thumbup: I like that and if I didn't route the battery directly to the starter and set the car on fire once....Remember! You were here for that one Chad! :laugh:
> :


I would, the less in the bay, the better IMHO :beer:

And ya, completely forgot about that :laugh:

p.s. I used the post on my starter for some of the stuff, not much, but do have my ecodes relayed there since they have independent fuses :thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Yea, I would run a Fused Link from and heavy Aux cable up to (near the Fuse panel) into a Good Distribution panel. The Fused link is only in the case the cable running to the front get's pinched. NOT: This is separate from the heavy Amp Circuit break going to your Starter which you probably know.

Then Power the feeds pulled from the bay which end up mostly going to the fuse panel, ABS Relays, etc. The shorter on those the better. Plus you won't get the oxidation and crap as if you junctioned them in the bay with a distribution box there.


Grounds are easy. The shorter the better. Good Ground points from the Batt to the Body (2 are better than one, but one quality one is sufficient such as the one Wayne92 (?) used). Sandpaper, Star washers, good hardware and dielectric grease are your friend. Everything else to the Body/Body Ground strip(s) and a Heavy cable from the Motor/Trans back to the Body.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Yea, I would run a Fused Link from and heavy Aux cable up to (near the Fuse panel) into a Good Distribution panel. The Fused link is only in the case the cable running to the front get's pinched. NOT: This is separate from the heavy Amp Circuit break going to your Starter which you probably know.
> 
> Then Power the feeds pulled from the bay which end up mostly going to the fuse panel, ABS Relays, etc. The shorter on those the better. Plus you won't get the oxidation and crap as if you junctioned them in the bay with a distribution box there.
> 
> ...


Hell ya, IIRC it was Wayne who used that badass ground strap :thumbup::thumbup:

Di-electric grease FTW :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Visiting skycraft for some wiring items, and some materials for a battery tray. 

Have some other items to do.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Circuit breaker for cheap is not good. This is one thing I would say spend a little extra on since if it fails, and cheap ones do, your car will die. That Stinger one is really nice because of the terminals it uses. 

1/0 is a bit overkill but its your money to spend on the wire. 2 gauge is plenty enough for a 20+ year old Corrado trust me you would not notice the slightest of difference with starting the car. I ran 4 gauge in my car with a high compression motor and it starts/runs fine. 

If you take the time and go through the power and ground connections that were at the battery you can trace the ones from the fusebox. You don't need to pull them back through really but instead cut them inside of the car and run them to your distribution block. You can also do the same with the ECU wires and run them into the car through the rain tray down towards the fusebox area if that is where your distribution block is.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Stinger was the one obtained. :thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

DUBZAK said:


> Stinger was the one obtained. :thumbup:


Cool. :beer:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Sucks I'm missing waterfest but gonna bust my hump to get to h20, in the meantime, look what I found under my valve cover 










Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a set of those exact cams.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

DUBZAK said:


> I have a set of those exact cams.


Ahhh you were the one that bought them 


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Nope, I have had mine since 06. Destroyed a motor and EVERYTHING so, be care full you do not spin a lobe on an ABT Cam and destroy the cams and a piston in the process.  :banghead:

BTW, congrats on the 3.1 actually being the 3.1. :laugh: Left over parts from you could get interesting. What have you to offer? :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


>


^^ Very nice :thumbup:

Yours?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ Very nice :thumbup:
> 
> Yours?


Dunno, I don't see any carbon on it ...........:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Dunno, I don't see any carbon on it ...........:laugh:


:laugh:


Red ilumination is the only option I would go too with IF I ever did mine


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Nah, that is not mine. 

But the Rings are indeed en-route. 

So last night I decided to test my Brakes. ABS Light ON, LOCKED UP FRONTS, and a little bit of tire smoke. 

:banghead: 

Good news, we have a 96 Passat TDI at the shop that will be donating the ABS unit, Brake Booster and all other associated parts.  

Been sorting out weird wiring issues. Hence why I swapped fuse boxes again. Fogs, City Lights, inoperable. AC inoperable. And noticed a weird situation where my wipers stay powered on when the headlight switch is in the ON position AFTER I take the key out. 

Going to start with the ignition switch, because I have YET to replace that in the 6+ years I have had this car. 

Don't know if I have time to finish the ABS before H20 but will surely see. 

And yet again, the list gets longer.........


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Nah, that is not mine.
> 
> But the Rings are indeed en-route.
> 
> ...


 Good choice with the ABS system swap! Make sure you run ALL of the lines


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> Don't know if I have time to finish the ABS before H20 but will surely see.
> 
> And yet again, the list gets longer.........


 By finish I hope you mean delete!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

thecorradokid24 said:


> By finish I hope you mean delete!


 
Know the list of Non Delete-able Items from my Corrado: 
ABS 
A/C 
Stereo 
Power Steering 
Carbon Fiber. LOLZ


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

DUBZAK said:


> Know the list of Non Delete-able Items from my Corrado:
> ABS
> A/C
> Stereo
> Carbon Fiber. LOLZ


 I don't see power steering in there :laugh:

I've deleted AC, ps and abs. Then again I drive the car only on occasion. 


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Thought about it. Then realized....Nah. 


Going to have to edit that list.


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

Fix reverse yet?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Yup, Have a new Reverse, 1st gear Shift Collar/Syncro Hub and a longer R&P Going in the trans before H20. :what: 

Yeah....It has been fun with the G60 R&P, but I am going for something a little closer to European 2.9L Corrado Spec as far as the trans goes.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Yup, Have a new Reverse, 1st gear Shift Collar/Syncro Hub and a longer R&P Going in the trans before H20. :what:
> 
> Yeah....It has been fun with the G60 R&P, but I am going for something a little closer to European 2.9L Corrado Spec as far as the trans goes.


 Which R&P is in the car right now? 3.94? I need a TDI 5th and a 3.94....


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

3.68 g60.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> 3.68 g60.


 I should just swap the whole gear stack out of a passat 16v gearbox and the R&P...


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes, so you do not have to break down another Input and Output Shaft like I am about to do. :banghead: 

If you do that Passat 16V box, use a TDI Passat .717 5th. Even the .756 5th with the 3.68 is nicer but still short. 95 MPH @ 3700 isn't that bad though considering the final I am currently running.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Distribution block problem solved.


----------



## hatemenow (May 16, 2007)

hope to see this at H20...keep up the good work, makes me get off my ass:thumbup:


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

X2^^^^


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

For sure, but forget the car, I wanna party! 

My cars paint is beat anyway, I am just really good at editing photos.  :laugh:


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm sticking with only beer! Atleast I say that now. "Serenity now" :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Yes, so you do not have to break down another Input and Output Shaft like I am about to do. :banghead:
> 
> If you do that Passat 16V box, use a TDI Passat .717 5th. Even the .756 5th with the 3.68 is nicer but still short. 95 MPH @ 3700 isn't that bad though considering the final I am currently running.


 Early Passat box had the same 5th as TDI


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> For sure, but forget the car, I wanna party!
> 
> My cars paint is beat anyway, I am just really good at editing photos.  :laugh:


 And the shots i get of your car hide the flaws well


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> And the shots i get of your car hide the flaws well


 Kinda the same reason you only go to seacrets after dark.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Ouch Zach, the older ugly ladies at that club need love too, just not from me, and they have to pay. 

But, freshman promised to key my car and smash the windshield. Can you say FREE RESPRAY! :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Finally got a hold of 42DD, they had to make the 1.8t sensor bungs and with Waterfest, they were delayed. 

Notified it should be done and to me in a week. 

I R EXCITE.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice Shirt..................................................................... A$$HOLE:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:laugh: :laugh: 


Looking good Will :thumbup:


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thought you wrapped your grill in cf? Car looks good. I personally like the green, I know its hated on but cars looking good slim :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

g60301 said:


> Thought you wrapped your grill in cf? Car looks good. I personally like the green, I know its hated on but cars looking good slim :thumbup:


 Oh, the green and I have a hate/love/hate relationship. 

The Grille has been UNWRAPPED until a mold is or is not being made.  
Headlight Bezels.....Yeah. Still working on that unwrap.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*OOOOOO I am changing it up again.*

Ordering a Polo Shifter this week. :laugh: Might have the O2J Tower on the trans before H20, which would make the trip a pretty good test! 

Gearbox v2.9  Starting. Stripping the old diff bearings and pinion bearings after work today. 

Will have a G60 3.68 Final Drive with Diff FS if anyone is interested. Tested, works well. :laugh: :beer: 
New config: 
CCM 1st Gear Syncro Hub and Reverse  :laugh: 

G60 Gear Stack 1st-4th, Still TDI .756 5th. 
+ 
3.38 Final Drive 
= 
Pretty close to a true 2.9 Box. 

List is still not getting any shorter.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Being Productive! 

Diff Bearings and Pinion Bearings Removed. 

Breaking Down the Other shaft too.....:banghead: This part sucks. 










New Ebrake Handle  


Dual Contact Horn Button and Titanium Bolts for the ABT steering wheel coming too, 


















and crisvr6 doing photoshops that will break my wallet for a bit. :laugh: 


















:laugh:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

I really like that dish on the wheels. DO IT! DO IT!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey man, would you have the ability to machine some stuff? Like a set of Reverse lips out of blocks of aluminium? :laugh: 

I am in no hurry and am a cheap skate to an extent.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow Chris, that looks so good, but even A9's don't have that many bolts! :laugh: 
:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

crisvr6 said:


>


 Looks like he put the rear lips on the front. Need a touchup in pshop I believe  Looks cool though!


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Now change the color of his car 


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

DUBZAK said:


>


 That looks great! It would be so worth the money:thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

1SlowSLC said:


> Looks like he put the rear lips on the front. Need a touchup in pshop I believe  Looks cool though!


  i know the rear is not good, but it was the same like the front..


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

HavokRuels said:


> Now change the color of his car
> 
> 
> Sent while sitting on my fat ass VIA my iStoned


 its done already in the other thread


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

crisvr6 said:


> i know the rear is not good, but it was the same like the front..


 :thumbup::beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

for your carbon fetish tried to make the center look like carbon


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

:facepalm: :laugh: Brave attempt! I think the interwebs got the idea, now lets see who steeze bites and tries to beat me at my own game.  

And the centercaps already have Carbon Fiber (*looking) on them from ABT.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

So....Nardi brake handle is SWEET! But I have to hack it up or the euro console. Think I'll be milling the handle rather than destroy a euro Corrado part. Of course modify to fit. :banghead: 
Not too bad though, the opening in the console is just barely too small so notching the handle will work. 

Dual contact horn button arrived as well. Hardware not far behind. 

Shout out to Crowder Customizing for their outstanding service. :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Things are looking up, New Headlight Bezels ordered from ZEB! I :heart: u man, no ****. :laugh:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Send them off to Poland for that guy Drake to do a proper wrap :laugh: :beer:


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Why do that when my mold maker is right here in Orlando! 
:what: :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

1 LED 









3 LED.  



















I have another set of White LED bulbs. If anyone @ H20 wants them installed, I will bring dem. Pay for the bulbs and bring my house some beer is my fee. :beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

HavokRuels said:


> Send them off to Poland
> Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


 you drunk ? then you never get your stuff back  they steal all  

sorry zak..


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> you drunk ? then you never get your stuff back  they steal all
> 
> sorry zak..


 You're fine cris. And I can wrap stuff myself, just not the very best at it yet. Plus, making the part out of carbon is WAY cooler than wrapping it.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Good bye Spectre plastic intake...... 










Hello 42 Draft designs intake pipe with a 1.8t Air Intake temp sensor bung on the bottom nice and hidden. 
Came with new crank case heater hoses, and a purge valve hose. Nice clamps, nice finish. 










 

42 Draft designs makes these to order.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Lets see it on the car!! thats a 5 min job....


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

It was on last night  I will get an installed pic up in a few. 

Have been messing with the p flow bracket and the heat shield and now am pondering the Florida Straw (Cold Air Intake). 

Turn 2 would be sweet, Carbino also but man are they expensive. The turn 2 copies are cheap but I am not sure on those. I might just make my own. 

Still lots to do, and 1 month to finish stuff. As always the pressure keeps me motivated.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

DUBZAK said:


> I am in no hurry


 I know, me either, obviously! :laugh: ......  

ps: nice progress! Those LEDs are bright. I've got some issues w my gauges. Could use your help... 

I have to OG DDI gauge faces w NO DDI logo. They look good, but he also gave me the red film for the 2 LCD portions. I flipped them to get red background, and just black numbers. I think I need to flip them back to black bground/red #'s. Do you have any input on that??? 

They look like crap as is. The LCD screens are washed out so bad, I can hardly see the MFA in sunlight. I also might need to grab a set of those LEDs from you for the upper gauge lights. They look sweet! Throw me a price on the set please! :thumbup: 

You have any possible solutions to help in this area?


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

^ Still haven't figured it out?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

1SlowSLC said:


> I know, me either, obviously! :laugh: ......
> 
> ps: nice progress! Those LEDs are bright. I've got some issues w my gauges. Could use your help...
> 
> ...


 Led's are cake. Send me your cluster, and I can make that happen. I removed the green strip prior to install so that may need to be done. 

What color? 

As for the LCD reversal, check the ddi site, I think they say if they are backwards they do not shine. 



ein said:


> ^ Still haven't figured it out?


 That was g6raddddddoo. I think he's got it now too. 


Here is the installed pic. No heatshield or neuspeed bracket.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> Turn 2 would be sweet, Carbino also but man are they expensive. The turn 2 copies are cheap but I am not sure on those. I might just make my own.


 you wanna buy a turn2 cai?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

corrado-correr said:


> you wanna buy a turn2 cai?


 You haz one?  










Or asking if that is what I want? 

C what I did there?


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Looks good :thumbup: you think 42dd would make one without the breather outlet to run a catch can?


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> You haz one?
> 
> Or asking if that is what I want?


 yes


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Raven, pleaze let me know How Much Doll Hairs you require, as long as it is not Brazilian Doll Hairs. 



HavokRuels said:


> Looks good :thumbup: you think 42dd would make one without the breather outlet to run a catch can?
> 
> 
> Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


 
Email them, They hid the 1.8T AITS bung, so custom is what they do. They have some pretty snazzy catch cans too. 

When doing the O2J/O2M Shifter, I will be using their bushings. Have their SAI Plug and some LED's, and lets just say the deal on the intake was worth the wait. :what: :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Headliner is out.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Gotta use all this 4x4 twill somehow.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

what ? carbon headliner ? make the windows also carbon ? :laugh:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> Gotta use all this 4x4 twill somehow.


:thumbup:

Now I wonder how are you gonna wrap the seats and door panels in carbon!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Nah, the new seats are going to get leather. Yes, New Seats.  

Interior is loosing the Camel Color. All of it. Going all black. :thumbup:


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> Interior is loosing the Camel Color. All of it. Going all black. :thumbup:


i approve this message


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

are you going to seal it with resin too?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

1 Light coat so the texture shows through. :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Still doing work

Had the nardi brake handle machined, fits now! 

Headliner almost ready for resin.

HVAC rings.....no glue required my a$$. 

Titanium wheel bolts, proper length.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Less aesthetics, more awd!


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

JamesS said:


> Less aesthetics, Less awd! More better Camera!!!!


I fixed it for yah!!!


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> I fixed it for yah!!!


:laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

:laugh:

Ok, less aesthetics. 10.4. As close to turning it up to Eleven (SPINAL TAP!) as I can get it.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

i'm pretty sure thats the only good quote in that whole movie.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

probably the only one to make it into pop culture. :beer:


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Be careful with those 10.4 wires. They are so big and bulky that its a pita to use them with even the metal plug wire puller. I had one finally snap on me a few weeks ago while using the tool and gently, _very gently_, tugging on it at the same time. Went back to schimmel wires and they are much easier to work with. 

I still have the taylor wire seperators made for those if you want them, I'll gladly send them your way so you can do this even with the stock intake manifold. Works way better than the ones they include.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks man, if i need the extras, I will drop you a line. 

Resin coat, just to make it sturdy. 









Removing the B3 slider, and replacing it with B4/A3 slider. 









I love when things just start working again when you plug them in.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Waiting for a few more O2J OR O2M parts to put this to work.


----------



## adkins (May 9, 2010)

Very nice sir let me know how that shifter feels.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a line on everything needed for the swap but am using the cables that came with my 02M. I hope they will fly.....if not the box will go in with the 6 speed. 

Waiting on the GB of Polo Shifters and the new Headlight Bezels to Arrive from Germany. :banghead: 

Transmission is coming back out Saturday! 3.38 ring and pinion w/new Bearings (Again :banghead: ) ready to rock. Spare Transmission with full reverse ready to donate parts if it isn't just the syncro hub in upside down. 
:facepalm: :laugh:

It was my first transmission build, ever. So it is not a big deal that I did not get it 100% on the first try. 


H20. Can't f***ing wait! :wave:


----------



## adkins (May 9, 2010)

DUBZAK said:


> I have a line on everything needed for the swap but am using the cables that came with my 02M. I hope they will fly.....if not the box will go in with the 6 speed.
> 
> Waiting on the GB of Polo Shifters and the new Headlight Bezels to Arrive from Germany. :banghead:
> 
> ...


 You're doing an o2m. I was thinking that route but not really sure anymore. I don't like how you have to do the mount for it.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Which mount? Front or trans? Both are handled as well as moving the trans mount cup.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Carbon whore?*

Apparently my father is a carbon fiber whore just like you:laugh:

He told me he was planning to do this to cover up some roached out, faded, paint, and I said "Don't do it!" But it turned out ok surprisingly..

If you want I'll pass his info along to you and you guys can have a carbon party!!

Here's pics:





































Carbon goodness


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

1SlowSLC said:


> If you want I'll pass his info along to you and you guys can have a carbon party!!


:laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

:facepalm: Oh boy. Tell him his Vinyl lacks the proper Resin Coat to belong to Carbon-holics Anonymous. :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> :facepalm: Oh boy. Tell him his Vinyl lacks the proper Resin Coat to belong to Carbon-holics Anonymous. :laugh:


It's integrated already :laugh:


----------



## adkins (May 9, 2010)

DUBZAK said:


> Which mount? Front or trans? Both are handled as well as moving the trans mount cup.


 I just don't like the looks of them. Unless you find something better. But I did find a ccm trans for mine.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Long ratio, I'll let you know what that ring and pinion is like combined with a G60 1-4. 

Get yourself a TDI 5th, either a .756 or a .717. Makes highway more fun too. :thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

adkins said:


> I just don't like the looks of them. Unless you find something better. But I did find a ccm trans for mine.


 :sly: Please PM or email me constrictive criticism if you have some.


----------



## adkins (May 9, 2010)

My plans exactly but with a LSD in it.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

sdezego said:


> :sly: Please PM or email me constrictive criticism if you have some.





adkins said:


> My plans exactly but with a LSD in it.


 hehe, Not enough BLING to them?


----------



## adkins (May 9, 2010)

DUBZAK said:


> hehe, Not enough BLING to them?


 Not quite. They just look like poo to me.


----------



## adkins (May 9, 2010)

Was thinking there was to be a way to make the mount like the factory trans brace would be.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

When I get to play with the 02M, I'll share. 

Split the 02A!!! Bad Bearings on the Shifter Fork. :banghead::banghead::banghead:

New ones on the way. Still Swapping the 3.38 R&P Back In, so.....Anyone want a 3.68 Final and Diff? :laugh:

Can bring to H20.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> Can bring to H20.


What date is the night before you leave for H2O? Should I block out my calendar for that evening to help with some typical last minute shenanigans? :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

sdezego said:


> What date is the night before you leave for H2O? Should I block out my calendar for that evening to help with some typical last minute shenanigans? :laugh:


Well, I am supposed to leave after work on Tuesday with a possible overnight stay in Jax. Then proceed on to MD Wednesday. 

So Saturday the 22nd or sunday the 23rd.  I might need only one adjustment made to 1 interior item with your assistance.


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

DUBZAK said:


> I might need only one adjustment made to 1 interior item with your assistance.


Sounds like some shift knob action  It's not that hard doing that solo, takes an extra 10min


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> I might need only one adjustment made to 1 interior item with your assistance.


Driver mod? :laugh:


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> Well, I am supposed to leave after work on Tuesday with a possible overnight stay in Jax. Then proceed on to MD Wednesday.
> 
> So Saturday the 22nd or sunday the 23rd.  I might need only one adjustment made to 1 interior item with your assistance.


If you need a place to crash along the way, I'm in SoMD


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

cata said:


> Sounds like some shift knob action  It's not that hard doing that solo, takes an extra 10min


Nope. This be electronic Related, and why only SDEZEGO is the only person I trust with this. 




Sr. Karmann said:


> Driver mod? :laugh:


 :laugh:
Remove and Replace Flight Suit Insert. A.K.A. Flight Stick Actuator. 



thecorradokid24 said:


> If you need a place to crash along the way, I'm in SoMD


:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

haha, no problem.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

8 days till I am supposed to leave. Just got word the seats are recovered.  :snowcool:

Du W3rK3


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> 8 days till I am supposed to leave. Just got word the seats are recovered.  :snowcool:
> 
> Du W3rK3


Looks like a couple hours of work if you leave the CF at home.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

thecorradokid24 said:


> Looks like a couple hours of work if you leave the CF at home.


Not likely. :laugh:


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

adkins said:


> Not quite. They just look like poo to me.


they look very similar to stock and i dont do alot of looking at my engine mounts

:thumbup: for sdezego's work. you wont see my mounts when im blowing by you


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

sdezego said:


> :sly: Please PM or email me constrictive criticism if you have some.


02M Mounts look good in Carbon, just sayin'.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

The only thing better than carbon, is bacon wrapped carbon.


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

d-bot said:


> The only thing better than carbon, is anything else.


Fixed that for you :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

thecorradokid24 said:


> The only thing better than carbon, is anything else.


Said no man. Ever.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

pileofredparts said:


> they look very similar to stock and i dont do alot of looking at my engine mounts
> 
> :thumbup: for sdezego's work. you wont see my mounts when im blowing by you



Agree x100.. If anything, the mounts look cleaner,  the rear is tucked out of sight instead of a big nut hanging off the damn frame rail. The front hardly looks different than stock. Maybe he doesn't like the mounts because it requires cutting and welding the cup? who the fuc knows.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Yawn. Nothing to see here. Move along.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

@ Mike :laugh: 


Will, seats are "OK" if you are into that sort of stuff... It just so happens that I am and would like to know when the soonest available time is that you will be away from them


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Weak!


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

DUBZAK said:


> 02M Mounts look good in Carbon, just sayin'.


 DUBZAK's inspiration right there... LOL  

Those seats look killer! Nice work


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

DUBZAK said:


> Yawn. Nothing to see here. Move along.


  those are the bees knees. Love the direction :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Will, seats are "OK" if you are into that sort of stuff... It just so happens that I am and would like to know when the soonest available time is that you will be away from them


 Um, never. Took them to work today soooo good luck at the house and watch out for the dog and the roomie if trying a B&E. :laugh: 



TheBurninator said:


> Weak!


 Weak Sauce. I mean, who takes Recaro's from a MK1 or 2 and Puts them in a newer car? :facepalm:   



1SlowSLC said:


> DUBZAK's inspiration right there... LOL
> 
> Those seats look killer! Nice work


 Seats are Comfy, I sit in them on the floor while chatting on zee phone. Kinda want an Office Chair Recaro now. 
:laugh: 

RS does CRAZY things, I am inspired by the quality of their work though...not going to do the whole car carbon like them however. 



cata said:


> those are the bees knees. Love the direction :thumbup:


 Thanks dood. Now.....the trick is fitting them to a base, and getting them in the car, dying the rest of the interior to match.....plus the mechanical stuffs I need to work out....ALL BEFORE H20 Next Weekend. 

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: 

I cannot escape the last minute stuff. Ever.


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

:laugh: The "last minute" stuff always seems to sneak up on me and bite me in the a$  
At least all this won't keep you from making it to the show :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

cata said:


> :laugh: The "last minute" stuff always seems to sneak up on me and bite me in the a$
> At least all this won't keep you from making it to the show :thumbup:


 That's what you think. 

So the Pin in the diff was backed half way out.....welded that f***er. :laugh: If I don't have a trans in the car by this weekend, someone can take my room at H20.


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> That's what you think.
> 
> So the Pin in the diff was backed half way out.....welded that f***er. :laugh: If I don't have a trans in the car by this weekend, someone can take my room at H20.


 Psssh, do werk. 

And remember if you break down in GA and hear banjos, get out an run :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Nah, Georgia and I do not get along at all. I'll be fine, if it breaks, It will in Florida on my way back home, 110 miles from my house becasue AAA only covers 100. :laugh: 

Shawn, I doubt I will have the chance to come by before I leave now. All good though, I will be back. :thumbup:


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

thecorradokid24 said:


> Psssh, do werk.


 :laugh: 

Page ownage!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Quit my job Friday, was restricted from my car until today (why I quit), had all sorts of bad **** happen to a lot of people, then the weather cleared. 

I was asked not to leave, offers will be made later. 

Transmission finished, .:R32 Control Arm Bushings, Oil Cooler Seals (wrench stuck against the cooler removimg it), power steering leak, addressed. 

Drove that bish home.  

Still might not make H20, you can thank my employers for not allowimg me to work on my own car, and bark at me for not showing up 45 minutes early every day so they can "let" me work on it. Ha, 7 hours with the owners help, we banged out all the issues, and made ot through the day. It was an "If my cars not done I quit situation". You wouldnt want to let the guy who doubled you volume and revenue go out like that, he may be the only reason I have not left yet. 
Still have much to do. Do W3rk3 

Btw, with the MK5 oil pan, you need to jack the motor up to get the passenger control arm out. :banghead: or remove the pan. :laugh:


----------



## Das_Boost (Sep 25, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> Btw, with the MK5 oil pan, you need to jack the motor up to get the passenger control arm out. :banghead: or remove the pan. :laugh:


 Yeah, you have to do that with a fastmaxxcooper pan as well... Luckily I was replacing the steering rack at the same time, so I just dropped the whole k-frame to make life easier.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Meyle HD .:R32 Bushing. 
5 years, and just under 70k miles. Pushed it right out  

Went with the OEM Lemforder ones this time.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Back in black.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice, looks 100x better then that tan **** :thumbup:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Holy crap your interior looks awesome!!!


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

JamesS said:


> Nice, looks 100x better then that tan **** :thumbup:


x2 :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Few more. 

Have some trimming do do on the Carbon fiber headliner, then will share that. 

The cable on the passenger side of the sunroof snapped on me before I made it out of florida, so no H20 for me this year. 

Still doing werk, fixxfest for all my Floridian Corrado peoples, might be drag racing instead of showing this year. :laugh:


----------



## Das_Boost (Sep 25, 2004)

Should have come man, I could have brought you my spare sunroof


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Appreciate it man, but still a rush job not ready for a long distance drive. Plus it is broken and stuck open, I would have been pissed for doing it with fresh interior. 

Next year, fosho.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

How did your issues at work go? I just landed a new job turning wrenches again. Double the pay of my temp job now, so more progress next month on the beast 


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Scored a Moonroof assembly from a 97 Passat $50 with Motor. 

Gotta yank the headliner and associated stuff back out, again, and get this thing working. 

Car is doing better every day, but something tells me I might need to go 1step colder on plugs because of the added compression. Might try that next.

Do werke.


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

DUBZAK said:


> something tells me I might need to go 1step colder on plugs because of the added compression. Might try that next.


What plugs/gap are you running? I'm gonna start playing with the gap also, I'm done with trusting them to come gapped properly


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

cata said:


> What plugs/gap are you running? I'm gonna start playing with the gap also, I'm done with trusting them to come gapped properly


.30 gap on NGK BKR5EKUP OEM VR6 plugs. Properly gapped electrodes so I know it is on point. Moving to a NGK BKR6EK


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

DUBZAK said:


> Back in black.


 :thumbup: interior looks great. I am loving those seats. Nice and simple, looks like they should have came in the car from factory like that :thumbup: I'm not to familiar with the different styles of seats and what they are called though. Which recaros are they??


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

MK2 Recaro Trophy. I need lower bases, they are beastly bolsters.

Scratch the plugs, my fuel pump just [email protected]#$%g crapped out. Waiting for AAA as I type this.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> MK2 Recaro Trophy. I need lower bases, they are beastly bolsters.
> 
> Scratch the plugs, my fuel pump just [email protected]#$%g crapped out. Waiting for AAA as I type this.


efff.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

No worries. I have the 4bar VDO on stand by, just no sending unit so.......searching for a VDO sender, and a crank sensor......but the car just died out of nowhere, Half tank. 

Home safe and sound, driving the A8.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

With the roof back in, finishing the dye work and installed a black handle on the carbon fiber moonroof slider. 
:what:  :laugh:



















Yep. Carbon fiber headliner. 

:wave:

Carbon is a little thicker, so the trim is almost there. 

Swapped in the diffused wind deflector from my old broken tracks, 97 roof is butter smooth too.









More coming soon, fixxfest is in a month and I may run the car.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

2008 I made 2 great purchases, my house, and a 4bar vdo pump because I knew this day would come.


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

Ahh Trophies..... Got it thanks:beer: I think it's the srd's or something that I don't like too much. Yes your seats are total WIN. Personally if I was in the market for new seats I'd either go the route you did or I'd love to squeeze in some .:R32 seats. 



DUBZAK said:


> 2008 I made 2 great purchases, my house, and a 4bar vdo pump because I knew this day would come.


A smart Corrado owner is always planning ahead for the future. You've had that for 4years  just waiting for the day. Ya gotta love when a plan comes together


----------



## adkins (May 9, 2010)

So did you get the transmission all in? Didn't see anything really about that.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

adkins said:


> So did you get the transmission all in? Didn't see anything really about that.


Yes, Shifter Fork Bushing Failure was the reason for no reverse and tough 1st. Trans has all gears, and pulls nicely. Still some shifter box slop form being old/worn, now looking at finishing this:









Replaced the ignition switch, fuel pump, fp relay, and picking up new plugs and a crank sensor today. 

Chillzombies hooked a brother up with a new distributor, and a few more things need to be addressed. Fixx Fest in 2 weeks, I hope it is back on the road so I can run some 1/4 mile all day at the show.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

I need to order two of these boxes. After checking out Zach's car at h2o this year it is a must have part.

A corrado with a solid shifter? I didn't think it existed until now.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


>


TheBurninator likes this.

Oh that tracking number wasn't any good btw


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Finally joining the club


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> TheBurninator likes this.
> 
> Oh that tracking number wasn't any good btw


You still got it yesterday I hope, WTF Fed Ex. :laugh:



JamesS said:


> Finally joining the club


Uh....yeah.....cause clubs are where all the rebellious cool people hang out like you? :laugh: 

Pretty Stoked for this shifter, especially because I can run 02J or 02M just by swapping the ends and cable bracket. 

Took longer to pull the bottom cover off the 02M Shifter than it did to build the new one. 10 Minutes total. :sly:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> You still got it yesterday I hope, WTF Fed Ex. :laugh:


It showed up this morning when I was leaving for work. :thumbup:

Thanks buddy


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> Uh....yeah.....cause clubs are where all the rebellious cool people hang out like you? :laugh:


Mine was installed 2 days after I got it :wave::laugh::beer:

opcorn:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Out with the old, in with the Beru. :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

S.O.B. Time to remove and Build the Cylinder head. :banghead:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

DUBZAK said:


> S.O.B. Time to remove and Build the Cylinder head. :banghead:


Damn son, sorry to hear. Big plans?


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

What happened??


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

HavokRuels said:


> Damn son, sorry to hear. Big plans?
> 
> 
> Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


It happens. And you know it, going to port match everything, maybe go a little bigger on valve size. Almost 3 years ago I found a haldex swap which diverted the original plans of a SCCH STG3 BVH, I now regret it......just a little. 

And........there is a GT35 collecting dust at the shop...... who knows, this may have been the time to put on that 8.5:1 head spacer, bringing my compression down to 9.2:1 and boost it. 

A.D.D. BUILD FTMFW 



cata said:


> What happened??


Shut off while driving under 2500 rpm, heard no noises. So.....any guess....jumped timing maybe? Doesn't matter, the head I used was at the limits already so with a fresh one, I can run bigger cams. 

Fixxfest tomorrow, Tear down starts on Sunday and see wtf is what.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

So no Corrado for Fixx?


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

Ah ok, gocha. So that head had all original parts on it.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

I wanna seal valve seat overlap!! Bigger cams? Don't you have 268's?

Hmmmm.... head spacer, port matched, smaller cams (262's,) valve seat overlap and that GT35. 

But I am partial to the all motor route, much more affordable, everything is already there ie. software, bottom end (depending on good cylinder cross hatches), fuel system, etc. etc.


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Xtreme, no....no Rado for me. All good though, will be there still. 

Havok....yes bigger cams. Like 288's and boost. Because I do everything to excess.....


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

DUBZAK said:


> Xtreme, no....no Rado for me. All good though, will be there still.
> 
> Havok....yes bigger cams. Like 288's and boost. Because I do everything to excess.....


288's boosted???  :laugh::laugh:

Do werk!


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> Xtreme, no....no Rado for me. All good though, will be there still.


No worries, this year you couldnt have taken a trophy anyways. Did you see the red one or the purple one ?? 
These florida cats have been steping up their game!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

this one sleeps also ?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> this one sleeps also ?


 :laugh: 

:wave:


----------



## 16k.Redline (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm lovin your seats Will!


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> this one sleeps also ?


 He probably gave up and sold it like the rest of them. Either that or he is doing work and his car is AWD already- but I doubt it.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

JamesS said:


> He probably gave up and sold it like the rest of them.


 Because of you ...........:laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Parting it out.  At least...the parts I do not need. 

Transmission, and Rear Solid Beam, FK Sport Edition Coilovers. No FS add up yet, though soon. 

And actually JamesS.....I am Focused on my Daily Driver A8 Manual Swap Project, just wrapped up a slew of service on that beast (timing belt, oil cooler, and still have lots to do on that before I can focus on the Corrado)....this car won't be returning until 2016 ish.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

then wake me up in 2016 :laugh:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> this car won't be returning


Sorry to hear


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

why you little context slut.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

Can I haz your seats til 2016? Ill give em back I promise:laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Sure, with a healthy deposit of other Recaro seats......like some A8's. Haha


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

Haha I wish. I love your seats. One day, way down the rd. I could see myself picking a set up


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Luck is key. I wound up with these because a friend with a Rabbit Truck traded straight up for Tan Leather Non Heated Corrado Seats. I had them redone for $420.00. Not a hard thing to track down a set of Trophy's either. 

Check these guys out, Helios Recaro's and Trophy's too...In stock. 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/collectiveeast/156354494451959?fref=ts


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

I'll be up in there area next weekend.


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

DUBZAK said:


> Luck is key. I wound up with these because a friend with a Rabbit Truck traded straight up for Tan Leather Non Heated Corrado Seats. I had them redone for $420.00. Not a hard thing to track down a set of Trophy's either.
> 
> Check these guys out, Helios Recaro's and Trophy's too...In stock.
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/collectiveeast/156354494451959?fref=ts


That a good site. I liked them on fb now. Thanks


But I just want to say your seats look way better in a Corrado then those a8's IMO. They look like they were made to go in there:thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I know.....  I provided the Upholsterer with a pic of the Euro Black Leather Corrado Recaros so I could get away without doing a complete interior. I dyed the 2 tone stuff all black with SEM products as usual, and it came out GREAT. 

It looks funny when the Door Panels do not match the seats or rear Seats.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Is this car this?









I can't believe it!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Sadly Yeah.....that is My car and that is Burninator giving me a Handy while I drive. 

God, that picture is all over the f&*^ing place. The Stance Kids eat it up, but the real picture is better. Being Lower than someone else is not what it is about.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Haha. Please, post that picture! 

This is the epitome of stance.

Thanks for you're comment on the other section regarding my issues:thumbup::beer:


----------



## 16k.Redline (Feb 21, 2013)

blackslcchild said:


> Is this car this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure you can tell but this pic has been PS'd for moar low


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Oooooooh


Still, very nice:thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

16k.Redline said:


> I'm sure you can tell but this pic has been PS'd for moar low


yea my fault, but i made him worldwide famous :laugh:

orig. pic


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I still love you Cris. Especially for posting the legit Konky shot, sure he appreciates that as well. 

Just fame I do not want (unlike some other whores) for a fake picture that had some people convinced was real. I cannot tell you how many times I have been tagged in the Photoshop pic. :banghead: :laugh:

In a few years, it will look completely different and they will have no idea.


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

Then Cris will have douse your entire car with carbon fiber goodness to forsee its future in 2016


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

He can photoshop a realistic version, the car on jack-stands with no motor or rear axle. :what: :laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

haha, I almost stopped by today to see if you were home, but I had to have the tards at the genius store in the mall replace my phone and didn't have your # handy afterward LOL 

Didn't want to just stop by unexpected, but I did scare the crap out of some old farts trying to cross the road in their golf cart


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

In b4 you pull a Kyle :laugh:

But seriously, if you need any help sourcing parts let me know. It is much easier to find passat syncro stuff up here... I got my axle with dif for $250


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Loooolz.


Looks superb! How did you like those fk coilovers?


:thumbup: on the carbon fiber headliner.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


> I still love you Cris. Especially for posting the legit Konky shot, sure he appreciates that as well.


sounds so **** :laugh:




DUBZAK said:


> He can photoshop a realistic version


i can make it look old :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> yea my fault, but i made him worldwide famous :laugh:



^^ This

Can't ever remember how many times I've seen this p-chop pic of Will's car posted on different groups on FB...


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

JamesS said:


> In b4 you pull a Kyle :laugh:
> 
> *But seriously, if you need any help sourcing parts let me know. *It is much easier to find passat syncro stuff up here... I got my axle with dif for $250


^^  ..................:laugh:


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

JamesS said:


> In b4 you pull a Kyle :laugh:
> 
> But seriously, if you need any help sourcing parts let me know. It is much easier to find passat syncro stuff up here... I got my axle with dif for $250


:thumbup:

Will, I'm also willing to help you out. I still have a syncro sedan gas tank sitting around somewhere if you need it. I can also get my hands on a complete donor car for you.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Forgot to say "no ****", but am feeling the love guys. Much appreciated, and if I need something, I will reach out. 

Just finished up a s*&% ton more work on the A8. Silly thing was getting 30+ mpg on the way home. :screwy:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Just wanted to let you all know, I have not sold it. :laugh:


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Just wanted to let you all know, I have not sold it. :laugh:


good to hear.. :beer:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> Just wanted to let you all know, I have not sold it. :laugh:


surprising. :wave:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

The post was just for you. :heart: You are winning the swap race though. Congrats.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> Just wanted to let you all know, I have not sold it. :laugh:


:thumbup: :laugh: Should you have the need for your 02m and spare VR6, just say the word and it will be there tomorrow  In the mean time it is still sleeping nicely in my garage.

Give me a shout when you have nothing to do. :wave:


----------



## The Snuggler (May 29, 2010)

I miss this thread.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Tong finally sent my Passat Syncro tank a few weeks back.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> Tong finally sent my Passat Syncro tank a few weeks back.


Ok, so where are the awd burn outs videos???? 
Pics or it didnt happened


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Might beat me to AWD


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Tong finally sent my Passat Syncro tank a few weeks back.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

JamesS said:


> Might beat me to AWD


You have 2 years. :wave:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> You have 2 years. :wave:


I haven't even seen my Corrado in over 3 months... I might finish the 02m in 2 yrs lol :banghead: Sucks when life gets in the way of awd.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

JamesS said:


> Might beat me to AWD





JamesS said:


> I haven't even seen my Corrado in over 3 months... I might finish the 02m in 2 yrs lol :banghead: Sucks when life gets in the way of awd.


It happens to everyone at some point, just do not get a girl pregnant and you might see it through. 

I have wanted to do the .:R32 O2M swap since 06, and now am about 70% there parts wise. I have changed careers 4 times, had health issues with no insurance, mortgage, and a broken daily driver that very badly needs the manual swap done, (the A8 gets car $ priority because it is my daily). No longer working on cars for a living, have my woman living with me, healthy, and life is starting to get back on track. You are way younger than me, and should focus on the important stuff in life first, then get to the car when you can. 

Still....I am going to come to Canada to visit, and do some AWD donuts on your lawn, in the snow. :laugh:


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

Why the Passat tank, I have a syncro golf tank if you need one. Life always gets in my way too, but on a good note my wife is pregnant and said I have to finish my swap now because there will be no time when the baby comes to toy with my car.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

raddo said:


> Why the Passat tank, I have a syncro golf tank if you need one. Life always gets in my way too, but on a good note my wife is pregnant and said I have to finish my swap now because there will be no time when the baby comes to toy with my car.


This is no joke.. It's not even so much the baby years, it's when they get 5+ and start doing stuff like sports, etc.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

raddo said:


> Why the Passat tank, I have a syncro golf tank if you need one.


Because I want to retain the SLC 18 Gallon capacity, and I am not going to spend $2500+ on sourcing all the Rallye **** to make the 15 gallon tank fit. Plus I already have the Passat crossmember, and am OK with just cutting the spare well out for the swap. IMO easier to do than welding in Rally floor pan and all the supporting metal work. 



raddo said:


> Life always gets in my way too, but on a good note my wife is pregnant and said I have to finish my swap now because there will be no time when the baby comes to toy with my car.


Congrats man, get it done, and hopefully it is a boy who will work on it with you one day. If it's a girl, that's ok too.:laugh:


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

Thanks, I hope its a boy too. I actually have a golf syncro rear cross member tank and all of that good stuff too but I decided to go the fuel cell route. My buddy that's doing it for me said it would be less of a pain to do and I really don't care about keeping it OEM looking anyway. On another note I'm keeping all the syncro parts I'm not using because I have something else up my sleeve that has not yet been done before. Its not gonna happen for a long time but its gonna happen.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Glad this bad boy is still in your possession.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Probably be buried in it. :laugh:

Thanks man! :beer:


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

bump:laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Yearly bump?!?!?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Yessss


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh look, this thread again.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

you missed a few years of yearly bumps.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

You totally missed COVID while you were gone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jrzfly (7 mo ago)

Hoodless, my first post, yay!


----------

